# ألفاظ القرآن النادرة...تأصيلًا وتفصيلًا



## ابن سينا (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
القرآن الكريم نزل بلسان عربي مبين وكل ألفاظه عربية ولا يخرج عن هذا أي لفظ كان وحتى الألفاظ التي قيل فيها أن أصلها غير عربي هي ألفاظ عربية أدرجت تحت التفعيلات العربية فأصبحت عربية النسبة فصيحة النطق.
إلا أن الفاظ القرآن لسعتها وتنوعها لم يحط بها كل عربي ولهذا ظهر مصطلح "غريب القرآن" وفي هذا الصدد قال الإمام السيوطي رحمه الله في الإتقان : "ولكن لغة العرب متسعة جداً ولا يبعد أن تخفى على الأكابر الأجلة‏ ، وقد خفي على ابن عباس معنى فاطر وفاتح . قال الشافعي في الرسالة‏:‏ "ولسان العرب أوسع الألسنة مذهبًا ، وأكثرها ألفاظًا ، ولا نعلمه يحيط بجميع علمه إنسان غير نبي ، ولكن لا يذهب منه شيء على عامتها حتى لا يكون موجودًا فيها من يعرفه . والعلم به عند العرب كالعلم بالسنة عند أهل الفقه : لا نعلم رجلاً جمع السنن فلم يذهب منها عليه شيء ".
ورغم أن كلمة غريب لا غرابة فيها واستعمالها هنا لأن الغريب هو عكس المعتاد والمألوف والمشهور في لغة العرب ، فيكون في القرآن ألفاظًا عربية تكلمت بها العرب لكنها لم تشتهر كبقية ألفاظ اللغة ؛ لهذا وصفت بالغريب , إلا أنني عزمت على إطلاق عبارة" ألفاظ القرآن النادرة" لإبعاد أي شبهة عن استعمال القرآن لفظة غير مألوفة بينما النادر هو كل ما ندر استعماله وقل,كما يزعم أحدهم أن القرآن ضم بين دفتيه ألفاظأً ليست من اللغة الفصحى - أي العربية الجاهلية -.
وفى ذلك يقول السعد التفتازانى- يرحمه الله- مدافعا عن عدم اشتمال القرآن على كلمات غير فصيحة فيقول.. فمجرد اشتمال القرآن على كلام غير فصيح، بل على كلمة غير فصيحة إنما يقود إلى نسبة الجهل أو العجز إلى الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا".
من الألفاظ النادرة التي نسمعها ونقرأها في القرآن:
1.الصيّب: كما في قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة:"أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ أَصْابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِم مِّنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ واللّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكافِرِينَ", فالصيب هو المطر ويجمع على صياب.
2.الفوم:كما في قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة:"وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَن نَّصْبِرَ عَلَىَ طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِن بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّآئِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا",فالفوم هو الحنطة ومفردها فومة, وقيل هو الثوم.
3.خاسئين:كما في قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة:"وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَواْ مِنكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُواْ قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ " ,أي باعدين عن الخير من خسأته عني أي باعدته.
4.الفارض:كما في قوله تعالى في سورة البقرة:"قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لاَّ فَارِضٌ وَلاَ بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ فَافْعَلُواْ مَا تُؤْمَرونَ",فالفارض هي الكبيرة المسّنة وتجمع على فوارض.
5.عوان: كما في قوله تعالى:"وَلاَ بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ",فالعوان المتوسطة السن, ويطلق العوان على الشدة فيقال مصيبة عوان أي عظيمة,و حرب عوان أي شديدة.
6.شية:كما في قوله تعالى:" مُسَلَّمَةٌ لاَّ شِيَةَ فِيهَا ",فالشية هي التي لا لون لها إلا لون جسمها,وتجمع على شيات.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
7.النسك:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َفِدْيَةٌ مِّن صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ " والنسك:الشاة التي تذبح بمكة,والنسيكة الذبيحة,وتجمع على نسائك.
8.ألد:كما في قول الله تعالى:"وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيُشْهِدُ اللّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ", وألد تعني شديد الخصومة في الباطل,وتجمع على لُدّ.
9.يؤلون:كما في قول الله تعالى:"لِّلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِن نِّسَآئِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَآؤُوا فَإِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ :", ويؤلون تعني يحلفون من الأصل ألوّ
ا10.لسر:كما في قول الله تعالى:"وَلَـكِن لاَّ تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرّاً إِلاَّ أَن تَقُولُواْ قَوْلاً مَّعْرُوفاً ",والسر هنا هوالنكاح.
11.يوؤده:كما في قول الله تعالى:"وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ" أي يكد عليه ويثقل.
12.وابل:كما في قول الله تعالى:"فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ " وهو المطر,ويجمع على أوابل.
13.طل:كما في قول الله تعالى: فَإِن لَّمْ يُصِبْهَا وَابِلٌ فَطَلٌّ وَاللّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ " والطل يعني الندى.
14.الحاف:كما في قول الله تعالى:لِلْفُقَرَاء الَّذِينَ أُحصِرُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْباً فِي الأَرْضِ يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاء مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ تَعْرِفُهُم بِسِيمَاهُمْ لاَ يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافاً وَمَا تُنفِقُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ", أي إلحاحاً وهو أن يلازم المسؤول حتى يعطيه من قولهم لحفني من فضل لحافه أي أعطاني من فضل ما عنده، وقيل: سمي الإلحاح بذلك لأنه يغطي القلب كما يغطي اللحاف من تحته.
15.إصر:كما في قول الله تعالى:"لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْساً إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْراً كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ" والإصر هو عبء الثقل, وهو من أصر يأصر أي يحبس في مكانه ,ويقال للعهد كما في قوله تعالى:" وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي ", ويجمع على آصار.
هذه هي الألفاظ النادرة من سورة البقرة...ونتابع بإذن الله في السور التالية.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وأما الألفاظ النادرة من سورة آل عمران:
1.دَأْبِ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َكَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَاللّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ",فدأب تعني عادة أوشأن أو ملازمة, وهي من دأب يدأب دأبًا فهو دؤوب,أي جهد وتعب ويكون في العمل,وهو من المجاز _على سبيل الملازمة, ولهذا يقال : مَا زَالَ ذلك دَأْبَكَ ودِينَكَ ودَيْدَنَكَ ودَيْدَبُونَكَ,أي عادتك وملازمتك الأمر.
2.الْمُسَوَّمَةِ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َزُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاء وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاللّهُ عِندَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ",فالمسومة تعني المطهمة الحسان وهلى هذا يكون من السيما أي الحسن, وقيل تعني الراعية.
3.َأَنبَتَهَا:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َفَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنبَتَهَا نَبَاتاً حَسَناً وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا, أي أنشأها إنشتءً صالحًا,وذلك في الخلق ونزاهة الباطن، فشبه إنشاؤها وشبابها بإنبات النبات الغضّ على طريق الاستعارة.
4.مِحْرَابَ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َكُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِندَهَا رِزْقاً",فالمحراب هو بناء للعبادة وهو غير المسجد, وهو مشتق من الحرب فكأنا حال المتعبد كحال الذي يحارب الشيطان.
5.حَصُور:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َ وَسَيِّداً وَحَصُوراً وَنَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",فالحصور هو الذي لا أرب له في النساء ,وهي صفة مدح ليحيى عليه السلام.
6.رَمْز:كما في قول الله تعالى:"ََقالَ آيَتُكَ أَلاَّ تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِلاَّ رَمْزاً"اي إشارة وإيماء, وأصله التحرك يقال: ارتمز أي تحرك، ومنه قيل للبحر: الراموز، وأخرج الطيبي عن ابن عباس أن نافع بن الأزرق سأله عن الرمز فقال: الإشارة باليد والوحي بالرأس فقال: وهل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ قال: نعم أما سمعت قول الشاعر:
ما في السماء من الرحمن (مرتمز)=إلا إليه وما في الأرض من وزر
7.ْمُمْتَرِينَ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َالْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّن الْمُمْتَرِينَ",الممتري من مرى يمري مريًا, وهو الذي يجحد الحق.
8.نَبْتَهِلْ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةَ اللّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ",نبتهل من الإبتهال وهو افتعال من بهب اي لعن وأصبح يطلق على مطلق الدعاء .
9.خَلاَقَ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً أُوْلَـئِكَ لاَ خَلاَقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلاَ يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللّهُ وَلاَ يَنظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلاَ يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ",أي نصيب.
10.الأَسْبَاطِ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َقُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللّهِ وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزِلَ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ",جمع سبط وهو يقابل القبيلة عند العرب,ويعني ولد الولد,وقيل أنه مشتق من السبط وهو نوع شجر كثير الأغصان وله جذر واحد.
11.بَكَّةَ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َإِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكاً وَهُدًى لِّلْعَالَمِينَ", بكة قيل هي لغة من مكة, وقد قيل: إنّ بكّة مشتقّ من البَكّ وهو الازدحام,وقد رجح العلامة إبن عاشور القول في أنه اسم بمعنى البلدة وضعه إبراهيم علماً على المكان الَّذي عيّنه لسكنى ولده بنيّة أن يكون بلداً، فيكون أصله من اللغة الكلدانية، لغة إبراهيم، ألا ترى أنَّهم سمّوا مدينة (بعلبك) أي بلد بَعل وهو معبود الكلدانيين، ومن إعجاز القرآن اختيار هذا اللَّفظ عند ذكر كونه أوّل بيت.
12.صِرٌّ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َ مَثَلُ مَا يُنفِقُونَ فِي هِـذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَثَلِ رِيحٍ فِيهَا صِرّ",والصرّ هو البرْد الشّديد المميت لكلّ زرع أو ورق يهبّ عليه فيتركه كالمحترق، ولم يعرف في كلام العرب إطلاق الصرّ على الرّيح الشّديد البرْد وإنَّما الصرّ اسم البرد. وأمّا الصرصر فهو الريح الشديدة وقد تكون باردة.
13.قَرْحٌ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َإِن يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِّثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الأيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ",القرح على الحقيقة يعني الجرح _بالفتح أو الضم_ وأما مجازًا كما هنا في الآية فاستعير فيعني الهزيمة , فإنّ الهزيمة تشبّه بالثلمة وبالانكسار، فشبّهت هنا بالقرح حين يصيب الجسد.
14.َمحِّصَ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ",محص يمحص محصًا اي نقى ينقي أو طهر يطهر وأصل التمحيص هو تخليص الشيء من كل عيب فيقال محصت الذهب أي أزلت خبثه .
15.محق:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َوَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ",ومحق يمحق محقًا أي أهلك إهلاكًا ,فيمحق الكافرين أي يهلكهم.
16.غُزًّى:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َأَوْ كَانُواْ غُزًّى" غزّى جمع غازٍ.
17.غَلَّ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َوَمَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَغُلَّ ", غلّ يغلّ غلّاً أي خان يخون خونًا وخيانة, وهي من الغلول وأصله أخذ الشيء في الخفية، يقال أغل الجازر والسالخ إذا أبقى في الجلد شيئا من اللحم على طريق الخيانة، والغل الحقد الكامن في الصدر.
18.مَفَازَةٍ:كما في قول الله تعالى:"َفَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ مِّنَ الْعَذَابِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ", مفازة تعني منجاة, وهي من الفوز و"مفازة" هي مكان الفوز ولهذا سيمت البيداء مفازة لأه الإنسان يفوز بنفسه فيها من أعدائه.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وأما الألفاظ النادرة من سورة النساء:​1.حُوباً:" وَآتُواْ الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلاَ تَتَبَدَّلُواْ الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ وَلاَ تَأْكُلُواْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوباً كَبِيراً",الحوب هو الإثم ثم بلغة الحبشة، ولما سئل إبن عباس هل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ فقال: نعم أما سمعت قول الأعشى:
فإني وما كلفتموني من أمركم=ليعلم من أمسى أعق وأحوبا
وخصه بعضهم بالذنب العظيم.
2.نِحْلَةً:" وَآتُواْ النَّسَاء صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً"نحلة من نحل ينحل نحلة ونحلًا أي أعطى ووهب بلا عوض ومنها سميت النحلة نحلة لإعطائها العسل دون عوض أو مقابل.
3.َبِدَار:" فَادْفَعُواْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافاً وَبِدَاراً",والبدار مصدر بادره، وهو مفاعلة من البَدْر، وهو العجلة إلى الشيء، بَدَره عجله، وبادره عاجله، والمفاعلة هنا قصد منها تمثيل هيئة الأولياء في إسرافهم في أكل أموال محاجيرهم عند مشارفتهم البلوغ، وتوقّع الأولياء سرعة إبَّانه، بحال من يبدر غيره إلى غاية والآخر يبدر إليها فهما يتبادرانها، كأنّ المحجور يسرع إلى البلوغ ليأخذ ماله، والوصي يسرع إلى أكله لكيلا يجد اليتيم ما يأخذ منه، فيذهب يدّعي عليه، ويقيم البيّنات حتّى يعجز عن إثبات حقوقه.
4.كَلاَلَةً:" وَإِن كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلاَلَةً",الكلالة ُ اسم للكلال وهو التعب والإعياء قال الأعشى:
فآليتُ لا أرثي لَها مِن كلالة=ولا من حفى حتّى أُلاقي مُحَمَّدا
ووصفت العرب بالكلالة القرابةَ غيرَ القربى، كأنّهم جعلوا وصوله لنسب قريبه عن بُعد، فأطلقوا عليه الكلالة على طريق الكناية واستشهدوا له بقول من لم يسمّوه:
فإنّ أبا المرءِ أحمى له=ومَوْلى الكلالة لا يُغْضَبُ
ثم أطلقوه على إرث البعيد,يبدو أن هذا اللفظ لم يظهر كمفهوم قبل الإسلام.
5.تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ:" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَن تَرِثُواْ النِّسَاء كَرْهاً وَلاَ تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ",فالعضل هو منع وليّ المرأة إيّاها أن تتزوّج،من عضل يعضل عضلًا أي حبس ومنع.
6.َحَلاَئِلُ:" وَحَلاَئِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلاَبِكُمْ",حلائل جمع حليلة وهي الزوج على وزن فعيلة بمعنى فاعلة أو بمعنى مفعولة وسميت حليلة لأنها تحل معه,ووقد يُسمي الزوج أيضاً بالحليل وعلى هذا فيفهم هذا المعنى للتحريم.
7. مُسَافِحِينَ:" مُّحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ",مسافحين مفردها مسافح أي الزاني وهو من سفح يسفح سفحًا وسفاحًا,فهو مسافح ويعني إهراق الماء دون حبس.
8. َرَاعِنَا :"وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ",راعنا أصلها من الرعاية فكان اليهود يقولونها بهذا الوجه أي المبالغة في الرعي ويقصدون كلمة في لغتهم التي تعني الرعونة استهتارًا بالرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام.
9. نَقِيراً:" أَمْ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِّنَ الْمُلْكِ فَإِذاً لاَّ يُؤْتُونَ النَّاسَ نَقِيراً",نقير من نقر ينقر نقيرًا وتعني في الأاصل ضرب ,وهي تعني أيضًا النكتة في ظهر النواة أي شكلة صغيرة ويضرب فيها المثل بالقلة,أي أنه لا يظلمون حتى مقدار هذا النقير القليل.
10.تَنكِيلاً:" عَسَى اللّهُ أَن يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَاللّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْساً وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلاً",تنكيل من نكل ينكل نكالًا وتنكيلًاأي جبن عنه وامتنع من,ويطلق ويراد به العقوبة التي تردع الآخرين.
11.أَرْكَسَهُم:" فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللّهُ أَرْكَسَهُم بِمَا كَسَبُواْ",من ركس يركس ركسًا ,وأركس تعني أعاد ورد تمامًا كما نكس.
12.نَّجْوَاهُمْ:" لاَّ خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِّن نَّجْوَاهُمْ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلاَحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ"النجوى من النجو وهو المكان المستتر الذي المفضِي إليه ينجو من طالبه، ويطلق النجوى على المناجين.
13.َيُبَتِّكُنَّ:" وَلأُضِلَّنَّهُمْ وَلأُمَنِّيَنَّهُمْ وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنَّ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ",فيبتكن من التبتيك وهو القطع,حيث كان العرب ا يقطعون آذان الأنعام التي يجعلونها لطواغيتهم، علامة على أنّها محرّرة للأصنام، فكانوا يشقّون آذان البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة، فكان هذا الشقّ من عمل الشيطان، إذ كان الباعثُ عليه غرضاً شيطانياً.
14.مَحِيصاً:" أُوْلَـئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلاَ يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصاً",المحيص من حاص يحيص حيصًا أي نفر وزاغ, ويطلق المحيص على المكان الذي يفر إليه الإنسان أي المراغ والملجأ.
15.نُشُوزاً:" وَإِنِ امْرَأَةٌ خَافَتْ مِن بَعْلِهَا نُشُوزاً أَوْ إِعْرَاضاً".نشوز من نشز ينشز أي ارتفع وأطلقت على الزوج أو الزوجة التي تترفع على زوجها فتعصيه وتظهر الكراهية لها.
16.غُلْفٌ:" وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ طَبَعَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً",الغلف بضم فسكون جمع أغلف وهو الشديد الغلاف مشتق من غَلَّفه إذا جعل له غِلافاً وهو الوعاء الحافظ للشيء والساتر له من وصول ما يُكره له.
17.يَسْتَنكِفَ:" لَّن يَسْتَنكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَن يَكُونَ عَبْداً لِّلّهِ وَلاَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ",الإستنكاف هو التكبّر والامتناع بأنفة، فهو أشد من الاستكبار.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والألفاظ النادرة من سورة المائدة:​1.شعائر:"يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تُحِلُّواْ شَعَآئِرَ اللّهِ وَلاَ الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ ",الشعائر مفردها شعيرة على وزن فعيلة بمعنى مفعولة وهي من شعر اي علم وفطن,وجاءت هنا بمنعى علامة,فالشعائر ما جعل علامة على أداء عمل من عمل الحج والعمرة وهي المواضع المعظمة مثل المواقيت التي يقع عندها الإحرام، ومنها الكعبة والمسجد الحرام والمقام والصفا والمروة وعرفة والمشعر الحرام بمزدلفة ومنى والجمار.
2.القلائد:" وَلاَ الْهَدْيَ وَلاَ الْقَلآئِدَ", جمع قِلادة وهي ظفائر من صوف أو وَبَر، يربط فيها نعلان أو قطعة من لِحَاءِ الشجر، أي قِشره، وتوضع في أعناق الهدايا مشبَّهة بقلائد النساء، والمقصود منها أن يُعرف الهدي فلا يُتَعرّض له بغارة أو نحوها.
3. أهل:"وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَةُ وَالْمُتَرَدِّيَةُ",أهلّ من أهلّ يهلّ إهلالًا أي جهر بالصوت ومنه الإهلال بالحجّ، وهو التلبية الدالّة على الدخول في الحجّ، ومنه استهلّ الصبي صارخاً. قيل: ذلك مشتقّ من اسم الهلال، لأنّ العرب كانوا إذا رأوا هلال أوّل ليلة من الشهر رفعوا أصواتهم بذلك ليَعلم الناس ابتداءَ الشهر,وإبن عاشور قال :"ويحتمل عندي أن يكون اسم الهلال قد اشتقّ من جَهر الناس بالصوت عند رؤيته. وكانوا إذا ذبحوا القرابين للأصنام نادَوا عليها باسم الصنم، فقالوا: باسم اللاّت، باسم العُزّى", والمقصود بهذا كل ما ذُبح ولم يسم اسم الله عليه.
و"الموقوذة ": المضروبة بحجر أو عصا ضرباً تموت به دون إهراق الدم، وهو اسم مفعول من وقَذ إذا ضرب ضرباً مثخِناً.
4. النصب:"وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ وَأَن تَسْتَقْسِمُواْ بِالأَزْلاَمِ",النصب تجمع على أنصاب وهي الحجر المنصوب ويراد بها الأصنام,والأستقسام هو طلب القِسم كما الإستفهام طلب الفهم,والقِسم هو الحظ,والأزلام مفردها زلم بفتحتين وهو عود سهم لا حديدة فيه.
5. مخمصة ومتجانف:"مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لِّإِثْمٍ",المخمصة هي المجاعة اشتقّت من الخَمَص وهو ضمور البطن، لأنّ الجوع يضمر البطون، وفي الحديث " تغدو خِماصاً وتروح بِطَاناً ",ومتجانف متمايل من الجنف وهو الميل,والمقصود به هو الميل إلى الحرام.
6. أخدان:"مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ",أخدان جمع خدن وهوالصديق ويقع على الذكر والأنثى.
7.َ الغائط:"وْ جَاء أَحَدٌ مَّنكُم مِّنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لاَمَسْتُمُ النِّسَاء",الغائط المنخفض من الأرض وهو من غاط في الأرض أي غاب واختفى,لأن العرب كانت عند قضائهم حاجتهم العضوية يذهبون إلى مكان بعيد يغيب عن أعين الناس فهو كناية عن قضاء الحاجة ومنها اشتق الفعل غوط تغوط.
8. تبوء:"إنِّي أُرِيدُ أَن تَبُوءَ بِإِثْمِي وَإِثْمِكَ",يبوء من باء يبوء أي رجع وهو رجوع مجازي ,أي تكتسب ذلك من فعلك، فكأنّه خرج يسعى لنفسه فباء(فرجع) بإثمين. 
9. السحت:"سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ",السحت هو الحرام ,وهو من سحت يسحت أي استأصل على وجه الإهلاك.
10.َ هزو:"يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُواْ دِينَكُمْ هُزُواً",الهزو هو الهزؤ في الأصل من هزء به يهزء هزؤًا أي استهزء واستخف به.
11. بحيرة:مَا جَعَلَ اللّهُ مِن بَحِيرَةٍوَلاَ وَصِيلَةٍ ,البحيرة هي الناقة التي تشق أذنها وهي فعيلة بمعنى مفعولة من بحر يبحر أي شق يشق, ومنها البحر أي الشق ,حيث كانت عادة العرب يشقّون أذن الناقة بنصفين طولاً علامة على تخليتها، أي أنّها لا تركب ولا تنحر ولا تمنع عن ماء ولا عن مرعى ولا يَجزرونها ويكون لبنها لطواغيتهم، أي أصنامهم، ولا يشرب لبنها إلاّ ضيف.
12.سائبة:" وَلاَ سَآئِبَةٍ ",والسائبة هي التي تهمل وتترك ,فهي البعير أو الناقة يجعل نَذراً عن شفاء من مرض أو قدوم من سفر فتترك لذلك.
13.الوصيلة: هي الشاة التي تلد أنثى بعد أنثى ,فتصل ولادة أنثى بأنثى بعدها, فسميت واصلة.
14.حام:"وَلاَ حَامٍ",فالحامي هو فحل الإبل إذا نُتجت من صلبه عشرة أبطن فيمنع من أن يركب أو يحمل عليه ولا يمنع من مرعًى ولا ماء. ويقولون: إنّه حمى ظهره، أي كان سبباً في حمايته، فهو حام.


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألفاظ من سورة الأنعام:
1."قِرْطَاسٍ":وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَاباً فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ", القرطاس هو اسم للصحيفة التي يكتب فيها ويكون من رَقّ ومن بَرْدى ومن كاغد، ولا يختصّ بما كان من كاغد بل يسمّى قرطاساً ما كان من رق,وقيا أن ما كتب من الصحيفة هو قرطاس وما لم يكتب فهو طرس,وقال الجواليقي هو معرب من لغة الروم وأصله "كارتا",وبالمناسبة فإن الكتاب في اللغة الرومانية الحديثة اللاتينية الأصل "كارتا".
2.ُ"فَاطِر": قلْ أَغَيْرَ اللّهِ أَتَّخِذُ وَلِيّاً فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ", فالفاطر هو المبدع والخالقُ. وأصله من الفطر وهو الشقّ. وعن ابن عباس: ما عرفت معنى الفاطر حتى اختصم إليّ أعرابيان في بئر، فقال أحدهما: أنا فطرتُها.
3.أساطير":يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ", أساطيرجمع أسطورة كأحاديث وأحدوثة,وقيل هي جمع أسطار...وهذه مشتقة من سَطَر يسطُر سَطْرًا ,أي كتب ,ولكن الإسطار أو الأسطورة تكون في الكتابة الكاذبة.
4.ينأون":وَهُمْ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ وَيَنْأَوْنَ عَنْهُ وَإِن يُهْلِكُونَ إِلاَّ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ",ينأون من النأي وهو البعد, فينأون أي يبتعدون.
5."أوزاهم":وَهُمْ يَحْمِلُونَ أَوْزَارَهُمْ عَلَى ظُهُورِهِمْ أَلاَ سَاء مَا يَزِرُونَ",والأوزار جمع وِزر وهو الحمل الثقيل، وفعله وزَرَ يَزِرُ إذا حمل. ومنه قوله تعالى:"ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى",وأطلق الوزر على الذنب والجناية لثقل عاقبتها على جانيها.
6."لهو":"وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَلَلدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِّلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ",اللهو: ما يشتغل به الإنسان ممّا ترتاح إليه نفسه ولا يتعب في الاشتغال به عقله. فلا يطلق إلاّ على ما فيه استمتاع ولذّة وملائمة للشهوة.
وبين اللهو واللعب العموم والخصوص الوجهي. فهما يجتمعان في العمل الذي فيه ملاءمة ويقارنه شيء من الخفّة والطيش كالطرب واللهو بالنساء هذا ما أكده العلامة إبن عاشور.
7."دابر":"فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ",الدابر اسم فاعل من دَبَره إذا مشى من ورائه. والمصدر الدُبور ودابر الناس آخرهم، وذلك مشتقّ من الدُبُر، وهو الوراء، وقطع الدابر كناية عن ذهاب الجميع لأنّ المستأصل يبدأ بما يليه ويذهب يستأصل إلى أن يبلغ آخره وهو دَابره.
8."شفيع":" لَيْسَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلاَ شَفِيعٌ لَّعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ",شفيع من شفع يشفع أي طلب, فالشفيع عو الذي يطلب ,والمقصود بالطلب هنا هو طلب المغفرة.
9."كرب":"ُقلِ اللّهُ يُنَجِّيكُم مِّنْهَا وَمِن كُلِّ كَرْبٍ ثُمَّ أَنتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ",الكرب هو الهم والحزن الذي يأخذ بالنفس, ويجمع على كروب,ويقال كربه الأمر اي أحزنه.
10."درست":"وَكَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ وَلِيَقُولُواْ دَرَسْتَ وَلِنُبَيِّنَهُ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ",الدّراسة: القراءة بتمهّل للحفظ أو للفهم، ويقال: درس الكتاب، أي تعلّم. وسمّي بيت تعلّم اليهود المِدْرَاسَ، وسمّي البيت الّذي يسكنه التّلامذة ويتعلّمون فيه المدرسة.
11."يعمهون":"وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ",يعمهون من العمه ,عمه يعمه عمهًا وعُمُوهاً وعُمُوهةً وعَمَهانا أي تردد وتحير وتأتي بمعنى حاد عن الصواب,والعمه في البصيرة كما العمى في البصر.
12."زخرف القول":"يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُوراً",الأصل في الزخرف هو الزينة وأطلق الزخرف على الذهب لحسنه وزينته, وأطلق بعد ذلك على كل ما هو زينة ولو لم يكن ذهبًا,وأما زخرف القول فهو يعني المزوق من الكلام الباطل ,لأن ليس كل ما يلمع ذهب.
13."يخرصون":" إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلاَّ يَخْرُصُونَ",يخرصون من الخرص , خرص يخرص خرصًا أي كذب ومنها قيل للكذاب خراص.
14."صَغار":"سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُواْ صَغَارٌ عِندَ اللّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُواْ يَمْكُرُونَ",صغار تعني الذل العظيم والضيم,ويقال صغر يصغر صغارًا إذا ارتضى الذل والهوان, ويبدو أنها مشتقة من الصغر ,فالذليل يصغر في أعين الأقوياء.
15."حوايا":" إِلاَّ مَا حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ ",الحوايا جمع حَوِيَّة، وهي الأكياس الشَّحميّة التي تحوي الأمعاء.
16."إملاق":"وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ أَوْلاَدَكُم مِّنْ إمْلاَقٍ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ",الإملاق هو الفقر,وأَصل الإملاق الإنْفاق. يقال: أَمْلَق ما معه إمْلاقاً، ومَلَقه مَلْقاً إذا أَخرجه من يده ولم يحبسه، والفقر تابع لذلك، فاستعملوا لفظ السبب في موضع المسبب حتى صار به أَشهر. وفي حديث عائشة: ويَرِيشُ مُمْلِقَها أَي يغني فقيرها.


----------



## إسلام علي (27 أغسطس 2009)

*الله يفتح عليك يا بشمهندس 
بارك الله فيك أخي / ابن سينا 
موضوع ممتاز وثري وكل عام وأنت بخير 
*


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أغسطس 2009)

إسلام علي قال:


> *الله يفتح عليك يا بشمهندس
> بارك الله فيك أخي / ابن سينا
> موضوع ممتاز وثري وكل عام وأنت بخير
> *



السلام عليكم
أخي البشمهندس إسلام علي حيّاك الله ورفع مقامك العلي القدير...ومرورك هنا عطر فواح وأريج لواّح.


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ألفاظ سورة الأعراف:​1." مَذْؤُوماً مَّدْحُوراً :"قَالَ اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا مَذْؤُوماً مَّدْحُوراً لَّمَن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ لأَمْلأنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ",المذءوم اسم مفعول من ذَأمه إذا عابَه وذمَّه ذَأماً وقد تسهل همزة ذأم فتصير ألفاً فيقال ذَام ,ومدحور مفعول من دَحره إذا أبعده وأقصاه، أي: أخرجُ خروجَ مذمُوم مطرود، فالذّم لِمَا اتّصف به من الرّذائل، والطّرد لتنزيه عالم القُدس عن مخالطته.
2.يخصفان:" وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِن وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ",يخصفان من خصف يخصف خصفًا أي يقوي ويشد وهو على الحقيقة ,ويستعمل لرقع النعال لأن في الرقع تقوية وشدة,وهنا على المجاز بمعنى وضع ورقة على ورقة من شجر الجنة, ومنه ثوب خَصيف أي مخصوف أي غليظ النّسج لا يَشف عمّا تحته.
3.قبيله:" إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ",القبيل الجماعة فإن كانوا من أب واحد فهم قبيلة. والمراد بهم هنا جنوده من الجن.
4.إدّاركوا:" كُلَّمَا دَخَلَتْ أُمَّةٌ لَّعَنَتْ أُخْتَهَا حَتَّى إِذَا ادَّارَكُواْ فِيهَا جَمِيعاً", أصله تَداركوا فقلبت التّاء دَالا ليتأتى إدغامها في الدّال للتّخفيف، وسُكنت ليتحقّق معنى الإدغام المتحركين,وتعني تلاحقوا واجتمعوا في النّار.
5.سم الخياط:" وَلاَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ",السم هو الثقب الضيّق الذي في الإبرة يُدخل فيه خيط الخائط، ويقال له الخَرْت .
6.حثيثًا:" يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثاً",الحثيث من حث يحث أي عجّل وكرر العجالة,وهنا جاءت بمعنى مسرعًًا.
7.نكدًا:" وَالَّذِي خَبُثَ لاَ يَخْرُجُ إِلاَّ نَكِداً", نكِد وصف من النكَد وهو من نكد ينكد نكدًا إذا عسر واشتد,ويقال هو رجل نكد أي عسِر,والعامة تقول نِكِد وهو خطأ,الصحيح نَكِد.
8.عتوا:" فَعَقَرُواْ النَّاقَةَ وَعَتَوْاْ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِمْ",عتوا من عتا يعتُو عُتُوًّا وعُتِيًّا وعِتِيًّا أي استكبر وتجبَّر وجاوز الحدَّ ولم يُطِع.
9.الغابرين:" فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلاَّ امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ",الغابرين جمع غابر وهو من غبر يغبر غبرًا أي هلك وهو من الأضداد فيعني المنقضي والآتي, وهنا المقصود هو الهالك,فالغابرين أي الهالكين.
10.حقيق:" حَقِيقٌ عَلَى أَن لاَّ أَقُولَ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقَّ",حقيق فعيل بمعنى فاعل، وهو مشتق من (حَق) بمعنى وجب وثبت أي: متعين وواجب علي قول الحق على الله.
11.ثعبان:" فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُّبِينٌ",الثعبان هو الحَيَّةُ الضَّخْمُ الطويلُ، الذكرُ خاصّة,وهو منثعب يثعب ثعبًا وثعبانًا ويقال ثعب الماء أي جرى وسال ولهذا قيل للحية ثعبان لسيرها وكأنها تجري وتسيل.
12.يطّيروا:" وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُواْ بِمُوسَى وَمَن مَّعَهُ",يطّيروا أصله يتَطيروا، وهو تَفَعّلُ، مشتق من اسم الطَيْرِ، كأنهم صاغوه على وزن التفعّل لما فيه من تكلف معرفة حظ المرء بدلالة حركات الطير,وهي عادة في التشاؤم عند العرب وكانوا غذا أرادوا السفر أو غيره طيروا طائرًا فإن جنح اليمين تفاءلوا وإن الشمال تشاءموا, ولهذا يقال عند السفر "على الطائر الميمون " تفاؤلًا وتيمنًا,ثم غلب على الشؤم فأصبح التطاير دليله.
13.الرجز:" لَئِن كَشَفْتَ عَنَّا الرِّجْزَ لَنُؤْمِنَنَّ لَكَ وَلَنُرْسِلَنَّ مَعَكَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ",الرجز هو العذاب ,وهو من أسماء الطاعون،كما في قوله تعالى:" فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا رجزاً من السماء".
14.انبجست:" أَنِ اضْرِب بِّعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ فَانبَجَسَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْناً",انبجست أي تفجرت وأصله من بجس يبجس اي تفجر وسال,ويقال ماء بَجِيسٌ: سائل.
15.أملي:" وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ إِنَّ كَيْدِي مَتِينٌ",أملي من الإملاء وهو الإمهال، وهمزة هذا المصدر منقلبة عن واو، مشتق من الملاوة مثلثة الميم، وهي مدة الحياة يقال أملاه وملاه إذا أمهله وأخّره.
16.ينزغنك:" وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ",ينزغنك من النزغ وهو على الحقيقة النخس والغرز واستعير للدلالة على وسوسة الشيطان ,فشبه حدوث الوسوسه الشيطانية في النفس بنزغ الإبرة ونحوها في الجسم بجامع التأثير الخفي، وشاعت هذه الاستعارة بعد نزول القرءان حتى صارت كالحقيقة.


----------



## SEVEN STAR (27 أغسطس 2009)

زادكم الله من علمه ونفعك بما كتبت:82:


----------



## Hatman (28 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (28 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله والقائمين على المشروع خيراً ونفع بكم


----------



## ابن سينا (28 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
الإخوة الفاضل Hatman وهاني شرف الدين بارك الله بكما...مرور طيب كريم.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الأنفال":
1."الأنفال":"يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَنفَالِ قُلِ الأَنفَالُ لِلّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ فَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَأَصْلِحُواْ ذَاتَ بِيْنِكُمْ وَأَطِيعُواْ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ",الأنفال جمع "نفل" وهو من النافلة أي الزيادة,وأطلقه العرب على الغنائم في الحرب بإعتبارها زيادة على المقصود من الحرب لأن المقصود الأهمِ من الحرب هو إبادة الأعداء،ومن كلام العرب في هذا قول عنترة:
إنا إذا احمرا الوغى نُرْوي القنا=ونعف عند مقاسم الأنفال
2." ذَاتِ الشَّوْكَةِ":"وَتَوَدُّونَ أَنَّ غَيْرَ ذَاتِ الشَّوْكَةِ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ",الشوكة مفرد الشوك وهو ما يخرج في بعض النبات من أعواد دقيقة تكون محددة الأطراف كالإبَر، فإذا نزغت جلد الإنسان أدْمته أو آلمته، وإذا عَلِقَت بثوب أمسكَتْه، واستعيرت في البأس والقوة فيقال فلان ذو شوكة اي ذو باس وقوة,والأستعارة هنا يبدو في كون الشوك يتقى لما فيه من جرح ودماء.
3."بنان":" فَاضْرِبُواْ فَوْقَ الأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُواْ مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ",بنان جمع بنانة وهي الإصبع أو طرف الإصبع, والمقصود في العبارة هو الإلاظ عليهم في القتال حتى يقتلوا أصغر ما في الإنسان..البنان.
4."بطر":"وَلاَ تَكُونُواْ كَالَّذِينَ خَرَجُواْ مِن دِيَارِهِم بَطَراًً,بطر يبطر بطرًا تبختر يتبختر تبخترًا أو دهش وحار,والمعن أنهم أُعجبوا بما بما هم فيه من القوة والجِدّة. 
5."رئاء":" وَرِئَاء النَّاسِ",الرئاء مصدر رَاءَىَ فَاعَلَ من الرؤية ويقال: مرَاآة، وصيغة المفاعلة فيه مبالغة، أي بالغ في إراءة الناس عمله مَحَبَّة أن يروه ليفخر عليهم.
6."نكص":" فَلَمَّا تَرَاءتِ الْفِئَتَانِ نَكَصَ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّنكُمْ",نكص ينكص نكصًا ونكوصًا أي أحجم أو رجع,وعبارة"نكص على عقبيه" أي رجع وعاد من حيث أتى.
7."جنحوا":" وَإِن جَنَحُواْ لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا",جنحوا من جنح يجنح جنحًا وجنوحًا أي مال يميل ,وهو مشتق من جناح الطائر لأن الطائر عندما يطير يميل بجناحيه.
8."يثخن":" مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي الأَرْضِ",يثخن من ثخن ثخنًا وإثخانًا ,والإثخان هو ا الشدة والغلظة في الآذى, و يقال أثخنته الجراحة وأثخنه المرض إذا ثقل عليه، وقد شاع إطلاقه على شدّة الجراحة على الجريح.
"سورة التوبة":
1."انسلخ":" فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ",انسلخ من سلخ وهو غلى الحقيقة أزالة جلد الحيوان ومجازًا تعني الإنقضاء والمضي.
2."إل":" لاَ يَرْقُبُونَ فِي مُؤْمِنٍ إِلاًّ وَلاَ ذِمَّةً"الإل اختلف أهل العلم في معناها فمنهم من قال أنها تعني الله أو أسم من أسمائه وهذا لا يليق لأان أسماء الله معروفة ووردت في القرآن وبينها لنا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وهذه لم يكن إحاها, وأقرب المعاني إلى الصواب هو أنها من إل يؤل ألا، إذا صفا ولمع ومنه الآل للمعانه، وأذن مؤللة شبيهة بالحربة في تحديدها وله أليل أي أنين يرفه به صوته، ورفعت المرأة أليلها إذا ولولت، فالعهد سمي إلا، لظهوره وصفائه من شوائب الغدر، أو لأن القوم إذا تحالفوا رفعوا به أصواتهم وشهروه,اي أنها تعني العهد.
3."كساد":" وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوهَا وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا ",كسد يكسد كسادًا أي بار ولم تنفق ,فالكساد هو ضد الرواج والَّنفاق.
4."يضاهئون":" يُضَاهِؤُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن قَبْلُ ", من المضاهاة وتعني المشابهة ,أي يضاهي قولُهم(يشابهه).
5."يؤفكون":" قَاتَلَهُمُ اللّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ",يؤفكن اي يصرفون من أفكه يأفِكه إذا صرفه، قال تعالى:"يؤفك عنه من أفك " والإفك بمعنى الكذب لأنّ الكاذب يصرف السامع عن الصدق.
6."النسيء":" إِنَّمَا النَّسِيءُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي الْكُفْرِ",النسيء فَعِيل بمعنى مفعول من نَسَأ أي أخّر وأرجئ,والنسيءُ عند العرب تأخير يجعلونه لشهرٍ حرام فيصيرونه حلالاً ويحرّمون شهراً آخر من الأشهر الحلال عوضاً عنه في عامه.
7.اثاقلتم":" إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انفِرُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ",أصلها تثاقلتم وهو من الثقل فهم جعلوا النفير ثقيلًا عليهم وكأنهم يحملون ثقلًا, وهي تأتي بمعنى التباطؤ وعدم الإسراع.
8."خبال":" لَوْ خَرَجُواْ فِيكُم مَّا زَادُوكُمْ إِلاَّ خَبَالاً",الخبال: الفساد، وتفكّك الشيء الملتحم الملتئم، فأطلق هنا على اضطراب الجيش واختلال نظامه.
9."يجمحون":" لَوْ يَجِدُونَ مَلْجَأً أَوْ مَغَارَاتٍ أَوْ مُدَّخَلاً لَّوَلَّوْاْ إِلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَجْمَحُونَ",من جمح يجمح جماحًا أي خرج من البيت وأطلق على المرأة عند خروجها من بين الزوج قبل الطلاق فكأنها أسرعت في الطلاق ,وأصبح يطلق على الإسراع,فيجمحون أي يسرعون.
10."يلمز":" وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَلْمِزُكَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ",من لمز لمزًا أي قدح وعاب,والهمز مطلق العيب , ومن العلماء من فرّق بين اللمز والهمز فقالوا اللمز في الوجه والهمز في الغيب.
11."يحادد":" أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُواْ أَنَّهُ مَن يُحَادِدِ اللّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَأَنَّ لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِداً فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْخِزْيُ الْعَظِيمُ",من المحادَّة: المُعاداة والمخالفة.
12."يزيغ":" مِن بَعْدِ مَا كَادَ يَزِيغُ قُلُوبُ فَرِيقٍ",من زاغ يزوغ زوغًا أي مال عن الطريق المقصود,وزاغ البصر اضطرب وانحرف.
13."رجس":" وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْساً إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُواْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ",الرجس في الأصل هو الشيء الخبيث,وهنا المقصود هو الكفر.
14."عنتم":" لَقَدْ جَاءكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم ",من عنت أي تعب وأصل العنت في اللغة كما قال الزبيدي في تاج العروس:المَشَقَّةُ الشَّدِيدَةُ، والعَنَتُ: الوُقُوعُ في أَمْر شَاقٍّ.
15."رؤوف":" بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ",الرؤوف هو الشديد الرأفة, وهو من رأف يرأف رأفة ,والرأْفة مبالغةٌ في رحمةٍ مخصوصة هي دفع المكروه وإزالة الضرر. فذكر الرحمة بعدها مطَّردٌ لتكون أعمَّ وأشمل .


----------



## ابن سينا (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة يونس":
1.يرهق":"لِّلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُواْ الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ وَلاَ يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ وَلاَ ذِلَّةٌ",رهق يرهَق رَهَقًا سفه وجامع وخفَّ وركب الشَّر والظلم وغشى المحارم وكذب وعَجِلَ,وتأتي أيضًا بمعنى غشي أو لحق أو دنا من ,ومنها اشتق المراهق وهو الصبي الذي قارب البلوغ فدبَّت فيهِ الغلمة واشتهى.
2."قتر":" وَزِيَادَةٌ وَلاَ يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ",القتر هو لون الغبرة إلى السواد,واستعمل هنا لأن القترة لون يغشى جلدة الوجه من شدة البؤس والشقاء والخوف.
3.زيلنا":" وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ مَكَانَكُمْ أَنتُمْ وَشُرَكَآؤُكُمْ فَزَيَّلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ", زيّل فعل للمبالغة في الزيْل مثل فَرَّق مبالغة في فرق.
4."يعزب":" وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَن رَّبِّكَ مِن مِّثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء وَلاَ أَصْغَرَ مِن ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْبَرَ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُّبِينٍ", يعزب من عزب عزبًا أي ذهب وغاب, ومعناه هنا أنه لا يغيب عنه شيء,ومن معاني العزب من لا أهل له وتقال لمن لا زوج له أو لها, والعزيب أبلغ من الاعزب أي لا زوج له, والأنثى يقال لها عزبة أو عزب. 
5."غمة":" ثُمَّ لاَ يَكُنْ أَمْرُكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ غُمَّةً ثُمَّ اقْضُواْ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تُنظِرُونِ",الغمة: اسم مصدر للغم. وهو الستر. والمراد بها في مثل هذا التركيب الستر المجازي، وهو انبهام الحال، وعدم تبين السداد فيه.
6."اطمس":" لِيُضِلُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِكَ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ", طمس يطمس طمسًا اي درس وانمحى. والقمر والنجم والبَصَر ذهب ضؤُها. والقلب فسد. واطمس هنا تعني أهلك.
"سورة هود":
1."حاق":" وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ", حاق به يحيقُ حَيْقاً وحُيوقاً وَحَيَقاناً أحاط به.
2."مرية":" فَلاَ تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِّنْهُ إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكَ",المرية هو الشك.
3."جرم":" لاَ جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ هُمُ الأَخْسَرُونَ","لا جرم" كلمة جزْم ويقين جرت مجرى المثل,وأظهر الأقوال أن تكون (لا) من أول الجملة و(جرم) اسم بمعنى محالة أي لا محالة أو بمعنى بدّ أي لا بدّ.
4."تزدري":" وَلاَ أَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ تَزْدَرِي أَعْيُنُكُمْ لَن يُؤْتِيَهُمُ اللّهُ خَيْراً"الازدراء: افتعال من الزري وهو الاحتقار وإلصاق العيب، فأصله: ازتراء، قلبت تاء الافتعال دالاً بعد الزاي كما قلبت في الازدياد.
5."فار التنور":" حَتَّى إِذَا جَاء أَمْرُنَا وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ",فار فورًا وفورانًا أي خرج متدفقًا أو اشتد الغليان ,والتنور هو الموقد الذي ينضج فيه الخبز،والجملة مجازية كما في قولنا بلغ السيل الزبى,وقال إبن عاشور:"والذي يظهر لي أن قوله: { وفارَ التنور } مثَل لبلوغ الشيء إلى أقصَى ما يتحمل مثله، كما يقال: بلغ السيل الزُبى، وامتلأ الصاع، وفاضت الكأس وتفاقم.
والتنور: محفل الوادي، أي ضفته، فيكون مثل طَما الوادي من قبيل بلغ السيل الزُبى. والمعنى: بأن نفاذ أمرنا فيهم وبلغوا من طول مدة الكفر مبلغاً لا يغتفر لهم بعدُ كما قال تعالى:" فلما آسفونا انتقمنا منهم ",اهـ
6."غيض":" وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءكِ وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ ",والغَيْض: نضوبه في الأرض. والمراد: الماء الذي نشأ بالطوفان زائداً على بحار الأرض وأوديتها.
7."الجودي":" وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ",الجودي اسم جبل بين العراق وأرمينا، يقال له اليوم (أرَارَاط). وحكمة إرسائها على جبل أنّ جانب الجبل أمكَن لاستقرار السفينة عند نزول الرّاكبين لأنّها تخف عندما ينزل معظمهم فإذا مالت استندت إلى حانب الجبل.
8."مدرار":" يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ وَلاَ تَتَوَلَّوْاْ مُجْرِمِينَ",المدرار صيغة مبالغة من الدرور وهو الصبّ، أي غزيراً.
9."اعتراك":" إِن نَّقُولُ إِلاَّ اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آلِهَتِنَا بِسُوَءٍ قَالَ إِنِّي أُشْهِدُ اللّهِ وَاشْهَدُواْ أَنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ",الاعتراء: النزول والإصابة. والباء للملابسة، أي أصابك بسوء
10."ناصية":" مَّا مِن دَآبَّةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ",الناصية هي مقدمة الرأس,وقيل هي ما انسدل على الجبهة من شعر الرأس. والأخذ بالناصية هنا تمثيل للتمكّن، تشبيهاً بهيئة إمساك الإنسان من ناصيته حيث يكون رأسه بيد آخذه فلا يستطيع انفلاتاً.
11."حنيذ":" قَالُواْ سَلاَماً قَالَ سَلاَمٌ فَمَا لَبِثَ أَن جَاء بِعِجْلٍ حَنِيذٍ",الحنيذ: المشوي، وهو المحنوذ. والشيُّ أسْرَع من الطبخ، فهو أعون على تعجيل إحضار الطعام للضيف.
12."أوجس":" وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُواْ لاَ تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ",وجس يجس وجسًا فزع ممَّا وقع في قلبهِ أو سمعهِ من صوت أو غيرهِ,وأوجس اي أحس وأضمر في نفسه.
13."بعلي":" قَالَتْ يَا وَيْلَتَى أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَاْ عَجُوزٌ وَهَـذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخاً إِنَّ هَـذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ",البعل هو الزوج,وأصل البعل القائم بالأمر فأطلق على الزوج لأنه يقوم بأمر الزوجة، وقال الراغب: "هو الذكر من الزوجين وجمعه بعولة نحو فحل وفحولة، ولما تصوروا من الرجل استعلاءاً على المرأة فجعل سائسها والقائم عليها؛ وسمي به شبه كل مستعل على غيره به فسمي باسمه، ومن هنا سمي العرب معبودهم الذي يتقربون به إلى الله تعالى بعلا لاعتقادهم ذلك فيه"
14."ضاق ذرعًا":" وَضَاقَ بِهِمْ ذَرْعاً",الذرع: مدُّ الذراع فإذا أسند إلى الآدمِيّ فهو تقدير المسافة. وإذا أسند إلى البعير فهو مَدّ ذراعيه في السير على قدر سعة خطوتِه، فيجوز أن يكون: ضاق ذرعاً تمثيلاً بحال الإنسان الذي يريد مَدّ ذراعه فلا يستطيع مَدّهَا كما يريد فيكون ذَرعه أضيق من معتاده.
15."عصيب":" وَقَالَ هَـذَا يَوْمٌ عَصِيبٌ",العصيب: الشديد فيما لا يرضي. يقال: يوم عصيب إذا حدث فيه أمر عظيم من أحوال الناس أو أحوال الجوّ كشدة البرد وشدة الحرّ. وهو بزنة فعيل بمعنى فاعل ولا يُعرف له فعل مجرد وإنما يقال: اعْصوصب الشرُّ؛ اشتدّ. قالوا: هو مشتق من قولك: عصبتُ الشيء إذا شددته. وأصل هذه المادة يفيد الشدّ والضغط، يقال: عصب الشيء إذا لَواه، ومنه العِصابة.
16."سجيل منضود":" وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ",السجّيل: فُسّر بواد نارٍ في جهنّم يقال: سجّيل باللاّم، وسجّين بالنون. و { من } تبعيضية، وهو تشبيه بليغ، أي بحجارة كأنّها من سجيل جهنم,والمنضود هو الموضوع فوق بعضه,والمعنى هنا أنها متتابعة متتالية في النزول ليس بينها فترة. 
17."الرهط":" وَإِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِينَا ضَعِيفاً وَلَوْلاَ رَهْطُكَ لَرَجَمْنَاكَ وَمَا أَنتَ عَلَيْنَا بِعَزِيزٍ",الرهط ِهنا القرابة الأدنَوْن لأنّهم لا يكونون كثيراً، فأطلقوا عليهم لفظ الرهط الذي أصله الطائفة القليلة من الثلاثة إلى العشرة، ولم يقولوا قومك، لأنّ قومه قد نبذوه.
18."الرفد":" وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِئْسَ الرِّفْدُ الْمَرْفُودُ"’الرفد أي ما يرفد به. أي يُعطى. يقال: رفده إذا أعطاه ما يعينه به من مال ونحوه.
وإطلاق الرّفد على اللّعنة استعارة تهكّمية، كقول عمرو بن معد يكرب:
تحية بينهم ضرب وجيع 
والمرفود: حقيقته المعطَى شيئاً. ووصف الرفد بالمرفود لأنّ كلتا اللّعنتين معْضودة بالأخرى، فشبّهت كل واحدة بمَن أعطي عطاء فهي مرفودة. وإنما أجري المرفود على التذكير باعتبار أنّه أطلق عليه رفد.
19."تتبيب":" لِّمَّا جَاء أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ وَمَا زَادُوهُمْ غَيْرَ تَتْبِيبٍ",التبيب من التباب أي الهلاك والخسارة, كما في قوله تعالى:"تبت يد أبي لهب وتب".
20"زلفاً":" وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاَةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفاً مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ",الزُلَف: جمع زُلْفة مثل غُرْفة وغُرَف، وهي السّاعة القريبة من أختها، فعلم أن المأمور إيقاع الصلاة في زلف من اللّيل.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سورة يوسف:
1." غَيَابَةِ الْجُبِّ":"قَالَ قَآئِلٌ مَّنْهُمْ لاَ تَقْتُلُواْ يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَةِ الْجُبِّ",الغيابات: جمع غيابة، وهي ما غاب عن البصر من شيء. فيقال: غيابة الجبّ وغيابة القبر والمراد قعر الجبّ.
والجبّ: البئر التي تحفر ولا تطوى.
2."يرتع":"َأرْسِلْهُ مَعَنَا غَداً يَرْتَعْ وَيَلْعَبْ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ",رتع يرتع رتعًا ورتوعًا أي أكل وشرب وفي الأصل تقال للبهائم واستعيرت في الإسنان للدلالة على كثرة الأكل.
3."سولت":وَجَآؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْراً",سول من التسويل وهو التسهيل وتزيين النفس ما تحرص على حصوله.
4."بخس":"وَشَرَوْهُ بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ دَرَاهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ وَكَانُواْ فِيهِ مِنَ الزَّاهِدِينَ",البخس: أصله مصدر بَخَسه إذا نقصه عن قيمة شيئه. وهو هنا بمعنى المبخوس كالخلق بمعنى المخلوق. 
5."راودته":"وَرَاوَدَتْهُ الَّتِي هُوَ فِي بَيْتِهَا عَن نَّفْسِهِ",المراودة: مشتقة من راد يرود، إذا جاء وذهب. شبه حال المحاول أحداً على فعل شيء مكرراً ذلك. بحال من يذهب ويجيء في المعاودة إلى الشيء المذهوب عنه، فأطلق راود بمعنى حاول. 
6."همّت":"وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلا أَن رَّأَى بُرْهَانَ رَبِّهِ",الهم: العزم على الفعل أو النية بالقيام بعمل.
7.شغفها حبًا":"َقدْ شَغَفَهَا حُبّاً إِنَّا لَنَرَاهَا فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ",شَغَف: فعل مشتق من اسم جامد، وهو الشِغاف وهو غلاف القلب. وهذا الفعل مثل كَبَدهُ ورآهُ وجَبَهه، إذا أصاب كَبده ورئته وجَبهته,وشغفها حبًا أي أن حبها له ققد مس وبلغ غلاف قلبها من شدته.
8."عجاف":"وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ", جمع عجفاء,والعجفاء: ذات العَجَف بفتحتين وهو الهزال الشديد.
9."أضغاث أحلام":"َقالُواْ أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلاَمٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَأْوِيلِ الأَحْلاَمِ بِعَالِمِينَ",الأضغاث: جمع ضغث وهو: ما جمع في حُزمة واحدة من أخلاط النبات وأعواد الشجر، وإضافته إلى الأحلام على تقدير اللام، أي أضغاث للأحلام.
والأحلام: جمع حُلُم ـــ بضمتين ـــ وهو ما يراه النائم في نومه. والتقدير: هذه الرؤيا أضغاث أحلام. شبهت تلك الرؤيا بالأضغاث في اختلاطها وعدم تميز ما تحتويه لمّا أشكل عليهم تأويلها.
10."حصحص":"قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ الْعَزِيزِ الآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَاْ رَاوَدتُّهُ عَن نَّفْسِهِ",حصحص تأتي بمعنيين وهما واردان هنا وهما:بان وظهر أو ثبت واستقر.
11."نمير":"هَـذِهِ بِضَاعَتُنَا رُدَّتْ إِلَيْنَا وَنَمِيرُ أَهْلَنَا",نمير من الميرة وهو الطعام ويقال:ما عندهُ خَيْر ولا مَيْر أي لا عاجلٌ ولا آجلٌ.
12."صواع":"قَالُواْ نَفْقِدُ صُوَاعَ الْمَلِكِ وَلِمَن جَاء بِهِ حِمْلُ بَعِيرٍ وَأَنَاْ بِهِ زَعِيمٌ",الصواع هو لغة في الصاع، وهو وعاء للكيل يقَدّر بوزن رطل وربع أو وثلث. وكانوا يشربون الخمر بالمقدار، يقدّر كل شارب لنفسه ما اعتاد أنه لا يصرعه، ويجعلون آنية الخمر مقدّرة بمقادير مختلفة، فيقول الشارب للساقي: رطلاً أو صاعاً أو نحو ذلك. فتسمية هذا الإناء سقاية وتسميته صُوَاعاً جارية على ذلك. 
13.":زعيم":" وَأَنَاْ بِهِ زَعِيمٌ",زعيم هنا تعني وكيل.
14."حرض":" قَالُواْ تَالله تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضاً أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ",الحرض مصدر هو شِدة المرض المشفي على الهلاك، وهو وصف بالمصدر، أي حتى تكون حرضاً، أي بالِياً لا شعور لك.
15."لا تثريب":" قَالَ لاَ تَثْرَيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ يَغْفِرُ اللّهُ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ",التثريب: التوبيخ والتقريع, وجملة لا تثريب عليكم أي لا باس عليكم.
16."تفندون":" قَالَ أَبُوهُمْ إِنِّي لَأَجِدُ رِيحَ يُوسُفَ لَوْلاَ أَن تُفَنِّدُونِ",فنِد يفند فندًا أي ضعُف رأْيُهُ من الهَرَم. و- كَذَب. و- أَتى بالباطل. قال النابغة: 
إِلاَّ سليمانَ إِذْ قال الإِلهُ له =قُمْ في البرية فاحدُدْها عن الفنَدِ


----------



## ابن سينا (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الرعد":
1."رواسي":"وَهُوَ الَّذِي مَدَّ الأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنْهَاراً",الرواسي من الرسوْ أي الثبات ووالتمكن في الأرض, وتطلق على الجبال من باب التغليب ,فاستعمل الرواسي من باب التغليب كما هو شأن العرب في لغتهم, لأن الجبال مهمتها الأساسية هي التثبيت والتمكين في الأرض.
2."صنوان":"وَجَنَّاتٌ مِّنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَزَرْعٌ وَنَخِيلٌ صِنْوَانٌ وَغَيْرُ صِنْوَانٍ", صنوان جمع صنو وهو المثل (أو الأصل الواحد)وتقال للنخل الذي له اصل واحد ,ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ألا إن عم الرجل صنو أبيه " أي مثله.
3."المثلات":"وَيَسْتَعْجِلُونَكَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ قَبْلَ الْحَسَنَةِ وَقَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِمُ الْمَثُلاَتُ",والمَثُلات جمع مَثُلة: وهي العقوبة الشديدة التي تكون مثالاً تُمثل به العقوبات.
4."تغيض":"اللّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْمِلُ كُلُّ أُنثَى وَمَا تَغِيضُ الأَرْحَامُ وَمَا تَزْدَادُ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ عِندَهُ بِمِقْدَارٍ",وتغيض: تنقص، والظاهر أنه كناية عن العلوق لأن غيض الرحم انحباس دم الحيض عنها، وازديادها: فيضان الحيض منها. ويجوز أن يكون الغيض مستعاراً لعدم التعدد_كما قال العلامة إبن عاشور_.
5."سارب":"سَوَاء مِّنكُم مَّنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَن جَهَرَ بِهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ",السارب اسم فاعل من سرب أي ذهب في السرب,والسرب هو الطريق.
6."المحال":" وَيُرْسِلُ الصَّوَاعِقَ فَيُصِيبُ بِهَا مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُمْ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي اللّهِ وَهُوَ شَدِيدُ الْمِحَالِ",المحال من الحول وهو القوة والشدة أو من ماحل عن أمره اي جادل والمعنى يصبح شديد المجادلة، أي قوي الحجة.
7."زبدًا رابيًا":"أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَسَالَتْ أَوْدِيَةٌ بِقَدَرِهَا فَاحْتَمَلَ السَّيْلُ زَبَداً رَّابِياً",الزبد هو الغثاء الذي يطرحه الوادي إذا جاش مائه واضطربت أمواجه ,والرابي هو العالي المنتفخ فوق الماء.
8."جفاء":"فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاء وَأَمَّا مَا يَنفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الأَرْضِ",الجفاء هو الطريح المرمي.
9."يدرؤون":"وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ ", من دَرَأَهُ يَدْرَؤُهُ دَرْءاً ودَرْأَةً: دَفَعَهُ,فالدرء هو الدفع.
10."عقبى الدار":" أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ",العاقبة، وهي الشيء الذي يعقُب، أي يقع عقب شيء آخر. وقد اشتهر استعمالها في آخرة الخير، قال تعالى:"والعاقبة للمتقين "
11."طوبى":" الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ طُوبَى لَهُمْ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ",طوبى: مصدر من طاب طيباً إذا حسن، وهي بوزن البُشرى والزلفى,أي أن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات هم في أكيب حال وأحسنها.
12."قارعة":" وَلاَ يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ تُصِيبُهُم بِمَا صَنَعُواْ قَارِعَةٌ ",القارعة في الأصل وصف من القرع، وهو ضرب جسم بجسم آخر. يقال: قرع الباب إذا ضربه بيده بحلقة. ولما كان القرع يحدث صوتاً مباغتاً يكون مزعجاً لأجل تلك البغتة صار القرع مجازاً للمباغتة والمفاجأة، ومثله الطّرْق. وصاغوا من هذا الوصف صيغة تأنيث إشارة إلى موصوف مُلتزم الحذف اختصاراً لكثرة الاستعمال، وهو ما يؤوّل بالحادثة أو الكائنة أو النازلة، كما قالوا: داهية وكارثة، أي نازلة موصوفة بالإزعاج فإن بغت المصائب أشد وقعاً على النفس. ومنه تسمية ساعة البعث بالقارعة.
"سورة إبراهيم":
1."صديد":" مِّن وَرَآئِهِ جَهَنَّمُ وَيُسْقَى مِن مَّاء صَدِيدٍ",الصديد يعني المُهلة، أي مثل الماء يسيل من الدمل ونحوه، وجعل الصديد ماء على التشبيه البليغ في الإسقاء، لأن شأن الماء أن يُسْقى.
2."يتجرعه":" يَتَجَرَّعُهُ وَلاَ يَكَادُ يُسِيغُهُ وَيَأْتِيهِ الْمَوْتُ مِن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَمَا هُوَ بِمَيِّتٍ وَمِن وَرَآئِهِ عَذَابٌ غَلِيظٌ",يتجرع تضعيف جرع أي بلع الماء ,فالتجرع فيه تكلف.
3.يسيغه":" وَلاَ يَكَادُ يُسِيغُهُ",يسغ من ساغ أي شرب الماء ,وأصل السوغ هو انحدار الشراب في الحلق دون غصة,ولهذا يقال :شراب سائغ أي سهل البلع والأنحدار ودون غصة.
4."مصرخ":" فَلاَ تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُواْ أَنفُسَكُم مَّا أَنَاْ بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ",الإصراخ هو الإغاثة، اشتق من الصُراخ لأن المستغيث يصرخ بأعلى صوته، فقيل: أصرخه، إذا أجاب صُراخه، كما قالوا: أعتبه، إذا قبل استعتابه,فمصرخ تعني مغيث أو منقذ.
5."البوار":" أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ بَدَّلُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللّهِ كُفْراً وَأَحَلُّواْ قَوْمَهُمْ دَارَ الْبَوَارِ",البوار هو الهلاك والخسران.
6."خلال":" قُل لِّعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ يُقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَيُنفِقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرّاً وَعَلانِيَةً مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لاَّ بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلاَ خِلاَلٌ",الخلال هو المخالة وتعني المصادقة ومنها خليل أي صديق,
7."تشخص":" إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ",تشخص الأبصار أي ترتفع مبهوتة من الخوف أو الهول.
8."مهطعين":" مُهْطِعِينَ مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ لاَ يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ وَأَفْئِدَتُهُمْ هَوَاء",الإهطاع هو إسراع المشي مع مد العنق كالمتختل، وهي هيئة الخائف.
9."مقنعي":" مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ لاَ يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ",مقنع الرأس أي مطأطأ الرأس تذللًا, وهي من قنع إذا تذلّل.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الحجر": 
1."شيع":" وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ فِي شِيَعِ الأَوَّلِينَ",الشيع جمع شيعة وهي الفرقة التي أمرها واحد,وهي من شاع أي تبع لأن بعضهم يشايع بعضاً ويتابعه، وتطلق الشيعة على الأعوان والأنصار.
2."يعرجون":" وَلَوْ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم بَاباً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ فَظَلُّواْ فِيهِ يَعْرُجُونَ",من عرج يعرج وعروجًا أي صعد.
3."سكرت":" لَقَالُواْ إِنَّمَا سُكِّرَتْ أَبْصَارُنَا بَلْ نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ مَّسْحُورُونَ",سكرت من سكر بالتخفيف أو التضعيف وهي بمعنى سدّ وأغلق, فسكر الباب أي سدّه وأغلقه.
4."بروج":" وَلَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا فِي السَّمَاء بُرُوجاً وَزَيَّنَّاهَا لِلنَّاظِرِينَ",بروج جمع برج وهو البناء العالي الكبير المتّخذ للسكنى أو للتحصّن. وهو يرادف القصر،وأطلق البرج على بقعة معينة من سمت طائفة من النجوم غير السيارة (وتسمى النجوم الثوابت) متجمع بعضها بقرب بعض على أبعاد بينها لا تتغير فيما يُشاهد من الجو، فتلك الطائفة تكون بشكل واحد يشابه نقطاً لو خططت بينها خطوطٌ لخرج منها شِبه صورة حَيوان أو آلة سموا باسمها تلك النجوم المشابهة لهيئتها وهي واقعة في خط سير الشمس.
5."رجيم":" وَحَفِظْنَاهَا مِن كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ رَّجِيمٍ",الرجيم بمعنى المرجوم ويعني المحقر لأن عادة العرب إن احتقروا أحدًا رجموه بالحصا ,وكان من عادتهم أن يرجموا قبر أبي رِغال الثقفي الذي كان دليل جيش الحبشة إلى مكة.
6."لواقح":" وَأَرْسَلْنَا الرِّيَاحَ لَوَاقِحَ فَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً",جمع لاقح وهي الناقة الحبلى. واستعمل هنا استعارة للريح المشتملة على الرطوبة التي تكون سبباً في نزول المطر.
7." صلصال ",حمأ","مسنون":" وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ",الصلصال هو الطين الذي يترك حتى ييبس فإذا يبس فهو صلصال,والحمأ هو الطين إذا اسودّ وكرهت رائحته,والمسنون هو الذي طالت مدة مكثه، وهواسم مفعول من فعل سنّهُ إذا تركه مدة طويلة تشبه السّنة.
8."السموم":" وَالْجَآنَّ خَلَقْنَاهُ مِن قَبْلُ مِن نَّارِ السَّمُومِ",السموم هي الريح الحارة.
9."أغويتني":" قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ",الإغواء هنا كونه نسب إلى الله فهو يعني الإهلاك.
10."سرر":" عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ",السرر جمع سرير. وهو محمل كالكرسي متّسع يمكن الاضطجاع عليه.
11."نصب":" لاَ يَمَسُّهُمْ فِيهَا نَصَبٌ",النصَب: التعب النّاشىء عن استعمال الجهد.
12."وجلون":" قَالَ إِنَّا مِنكُمْ وَجِلُونَ",الوجِل: الخائف. والوجَل بفتح الجيم هو الخوف.
13."القانطين":" قَالُواْ بَشَّرْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّنَ الْقَانِطِينَ",القانط من قتط يقتط قنوطًا ,القنوط هو اليأس. 
14."بسبيل":" وَإِنَّهَا لَبِسَبِيلٍ مُّقيمٍ", الباء المضافة إلى سبيل بمعنى في ,والمعنى إنها لفي سبيل مقيم أي طريق ثابت يسلكه الناس ويرون آثارها 
15."الأيكة":" وَإِن كَانَ أَصْحَابُ الأَيْكَةِ لَظَالِمِينَ",الأيكة مفرد أيك وهي في الأصل الشجرة الملتفة وتعني هنا بقعة كثيفة الأشجار.
16."الصفح":" فَاصْفَحِ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ",الصفح هو العفو بدون عتاب,وهو أبلغ من العفو .
17."عضين":" الَّذِينَ جَعَلُوا الْقُرْآنَ عِضِينَ",عضين جمع عضة، والعضة: الجزء والقطعة من الشيء. وأصلها عضو فحذفت الواو التي هي لام الكلمة وعوض عنها الهاء مثل الهاء في سنة وشفّة,فهم جعلوا القرآن جزئين أو قسمين جزء آمنوا به وجزء كفروا به.
18." فاصدع":" فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ",الصدع هو الجهر والإعلان. وأصله الانشقاق. ومنه انصداع الإناء، أي انشقاقه. فاستعمل الصدع في لازم الانشقاق وهو ظهور الأمر المحجوب وراء الشيء المنصدع؛ فالمراد هنا الجهر والإعلان.
19."اليقين":" وَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَكَ الْيَقِينُ",اليقين ضد الشك وهو الأمر المقطوع,وهنا المراد به هو النصر الذي وعده إياه الله, ومن المفسرين من قال أنه الموت لأنه يقين وأمر مقطوع ,والذي أراه هو أن المراد هو الموت وذلك لأنه قد غييّ العبادة به _فاستعمل حتى الغائية_ ولا تنقطع العبادة بمجرد النصر وإنما بالموت .


----------



## zaghal (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام علبكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العطاء المنهمر من كتاب الله
وارجو الاستمرار بهذا الموضوع لما له من الفائدة العظيمة

ونفعنا واياكم بالقران العظيم

:12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (4 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن سينا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكما وجزاكما خيرًا ونفعنا وإياكم بالقرآن الكريم.


----------



## ابن سينا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السّلام عليكم ورحمة اللّه وبركاته
"سورة النّحل"
1-خصيم :قال تعالى:"خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين"
خصيم: شديد الخصومة بالباطل.
في لسان العرب لابن منظور: الخصِم بكسر الصّاد : الشّديد الخصومة،قال ابن برّي:تقول خصِم الرّجل غير متعدّ فهو خصِمٌ ،كما قال سبحانه:بل هم قوم خصِمون، وقد يقال خصيم،قال والأظهر عندي أنّه بمعنى مخاصممثل جليس بمعنى مجالس، قال وعلى ذلك قوله سبحان هو تعالى :فلا تكن للخائنين خصيما،أي مخاصما، قال ولا يصحّ أن يقرأ على هذا خَصِماً لأنّه غير متعدّ،لأنّ الخَصِم العالم بالخصومة ،وإن لم يخاصم ،والخصيم الذي يخاصم غيره.
2-تُسيمون:قال تعالى:" هو الذي أنزل من السّماء ماء لكم منه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تُسيمون"
تسيمون :ترعون دوابّكم.
في لسان العرب: تسيمون من فعل أسام،أسامها هو أرعاها،وسوّمها ،وأسمتها أنا أخرجتها إلى الرّعي، قال تعالى :فيه تُسيمُون.السّائمة :الإبل الرّاعية.يقال سامت السّائمة وأنا أسمتها أُسيمها إذا رعّيتها.ثعلب: أسَمْت الإبل إذا خلّيتها ترعى.
3-ذرأ:قال تعالى:"وما ذرأ لكم في الأرض مختلفا ألوان إنّ في ذلك لآية لقوم يذّكّرون"
ذرأ:خلق وأبدع.
في لسان العرب:ذرأ: في صفات اللّه عزّ وجلّ،الذّارئ،وهو الذي ذرأ الخَلْق أي خلقهم.وكذلك البارئ.قال اللّه عزّ وجلّ:ولقد ذرأنا لجهنّم كثيرا أي خلقنا. وقال عزّ وجلّ:خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا ومن الأنعام أزواجا يذرؤكم فيه.قال أبو إسحاق:المعنى يذرؤكم به أي يُكثِّركم بجعله منكم ومن الأنعام أزواجا، ولذلك ذكر الهاء في فيه.
وقال ثعلب في قوله تعالى:يذرؤكم فيه معناه يكثّركم فيه أي في الخَلْق.قال والذُّرّْيَّة منه وهي النّسل.
4-لا جَرَمَ:قال تعالى:"لاجرم أنّ اللّه يعلم ما يسرّون وما يعلنون إنّه لا يحبّ المستكبرين"
لاجرم : حَقّ وثبُت أو لا محالة.
في اللّسان :لا جرم أي لابدّ ولا محالة، وقيل معناه حقّا.
قال سيبويه:فأمّا قوله تعالى:لا جرم أنّ لهم النّارأي لقد حقّ أنّ لهم النّاروكذلك فسّرها المفسّرون حقّا أنّهم في الآخرة هم الأخسرون.وأصلها من جرمت أي كسبت الذّنب.
جرم أنّهم في الآخرة هم الأخسرون،أي كسب ذك العمل لهم الخسران.
قال الفرّاء:لا جرم كلمةكانت في الأصل بمنزلة لابدّ ولا محالة فجرت على ذلك وكثرت حتّى تحوّلت إلى معنى القسم وصارت بمنزلة حقّا.
5- تُشاقّون:قال تعالى:"ثمّ يوم القيامة يخزيهم ويقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تُشاقّونِ فيهم قال الّذين أوتوا العلم إنّ الخزي اليوم والسّوء على الكافرين"
تشاقّون :تُخاصمون وتُنازعون.
في اللّسان:شاقّه مشاقّة وشِقاقا :خالفه والمشاقّة والشّقاق غلبة العداوة..وقال الزّجاج في قوله تعالى:إنّ الظّالمين لفي شقاق بعيد. الشّقاق:العداوة بين فريقين والخلاف بين إثنين،سمّي ذلك شقاقا لأنّ كلّ فريق من فرقتي العداوة قصد شِقّا أي ناحية غير شقّ صاحبه.


----------



## ابن سينا (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الإسراء":
1."أسرى":"سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى", أسرى لغة في سَرَى، بمعنى سار في الليل،والهمزة هنا ليست للتعدية لأن التعدية حاصلة بالباء، بل أسرى فعل مفتح بالهمزة مرادف سَرى، وهو مثل أبان المرادف بَان، ومثل أنهج الثوبُ بمعنى نَهَجَ أي بلِيَ,وهناك نكتة بلاغية للمبرد في التفرقة بين التعدية بالهمزة والتعدية بالباء بأن الثانية أبلغ لأنها في أصل الوضع تقتضي مشاركة الفاعل المفعولَ في الفعل، فأصل (ذهب به) أنه استصحبه، كما قال تعالى:"وسار بأهله".
2."جاسوا":"بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَاداً لَّنَا أُوْلِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُواْ خِلاَلَ الدِّيَارِ",جاسوا من جاس يجوس جوسًا وجَوَسَانًا أي تردَّدُوا وطافُوا بينها في الغارة أو طرقوها ذهابًا وإيابًا لتتبع ما فيها.
3."نفير":"وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُم بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيراً",النفير اسم يدل على الكثرة وهو اسم للجماعة التي تنفر مع المرء من قومه وعشيرته، ومنه قول أبي جهل: «لا في العير ولا في النفير».
4.حصير":" وَجَعَلْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ حَصِيراً",الحصير المكان الذي يحصر فيه فلا يستطاع الخروج منه، فهو إما فعيل بمعنى فاعل، وإما بمعنى مفعول على تقدير متعلق، أي محصور فيه.
5."مرحًا":"وَلاَ تَمْشِ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَحاً",المرح هو شدة ازدهاء المرء وفرحه بحاله في عظمة الرزق,وليس مجرد الفرح بل الزهو بعظمة الرزق.
6."اصفاكم":"أَفَأَصْفَاكُمْ رَبُّكُم بِالْبَنِينَ وَاتَّخَذَ مِنَ الْمَلآئِكَةِ إِنَاثاً",أصفاكم من الصفاء أي جعل الشيء صفوا أي خالصً.ا
7."أكنة":"وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَن يَفْقَهُوهُ"’أكنة جمع كنان وهو الغطاء الساتر,مثل كنان النبل .
8."رفاتًا":"وَقَالُواْ أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَاماً وَرُفَاتاً أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقاً جَدِيداً",الرفات هي الأجزاء المرفوتة أي المفتتة من رفت يرفت أي كسر وفتت.
9."أحتنكن":" لأَحْتَنِكَنَّ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ إَلاَّ قَلِيلاً",احتنك من الحنك أي وضع اللجام في حنك الفرس,وهو تعبير مجازي على تسيير ذرية آدم كما يسير الفارس الفرس باللجام حيثما شاء.
10."موفور":"فَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ جَزَآؤُكُمْ جَزَاء مَّوْفُوراً",الموفور هو الكثير وهو اسم مفعول من وفر الشيء اي كثّره.
11."استفزز":" وَاسْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ بِصَوْتِكَ",استفزز أي طلب الفَزّ، وهو الخفة والانزعاج وترك التثاقل والخمول.
12."غرور":"وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً",الغرور من غرّ يغّر غرورًا أي خدع وأطمع,فالغرور هو الخداع أو إظهار الشيء المكروه في صورة المحبوب الحسن.
13."يزجي":"رَّبُّكُمُ الَّذِي يُزْجِي لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ فِي الْبَحْرِ",من زجى يزجي أي يسير سيرًا بطيئًا.
14."حاصبًا":"أَفَأَمِنتُمْ أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمْ جَانِبَ الْبَرِّ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِباً ثُمَّ لاَ تَجِدُواْ لَكُمْ وَكِيلاً",الحاصب اسم فاعل من الحصب أي الرمي بالحجارة.
15."دلوك":"أَقِمِ الصَّلاَةَ لِدُلُوكِ الشَّمْسِ ",دلوك من دلك يدلك أي زال ومال أو غرب, فدلوك الشمس يعني زوالها أو ميلها أو غروبها, فيقال دلكت الشمس دلوكًا أي غابت وزالت, وهو من الألفاظ المشتركة حيث اشتركت ثلاث معاني فيه.
16."غسق الليل":" إِلَى غَسَقِ اللَّيْلِ",الغسق هو الظلمة
17."زهق":" وَقُلْ جَاء الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقاً", زهق يزهق زهزقًا اي اضمحل واندثر.
18."ظهيرًا":" وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيراً",الظهير هو المساعد المعين.
19."كسفًا":" أَوْ تُسْقِطَ السَّمَاء كَمَا زَعَمْتَ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفاً", الكسف هو جمع كسفة وهي من كسف يكسف كسفًا أي قطع, فالكسفة هي القطعة من الشيء. 
20.خبت":" مَّأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ كُلَّمَا خَبَتْ زِدْنَاهُمْ سَعِيراً",خبا يخبو خبّوًا وخبْوًا أي سكن والنار انطفأت وخمدت نارها.
21."لفيفًا":" فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ الآخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفاً",اللفيف من لف يلف لفًا أي جمع ,واللفيف المجتمع من كل مكان.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 سبتمبر 2009)

لسلام عليكم
"سورة الكهف":
1."باخع":"فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَّفْسَكَ عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ",الباخع اسم الفاعل من بخَعَ نفْسَه يَبْخَعُها بَخْعاً وبُخوعاً: قتلَها غيْظاً أَو غَمّا,فهو قاتل نفسه.
2."صعيد":"ًوَإِنَّا لَجَاعِلُونَ مَا عَلَيْهَا صَعِيداً جُرُزاً"",الصعيد وجه الأرض, وقيل هو التراب كما قال تعالى:"فَتَيَمَّموا صَعِيداً طَيِّبا",وقيل هو ما صعد من الأرض أي ارتفع.
3."جزر":"وَإِنَّا لَجَاعِلُونَ مَا عَلَيْهَا صَعِيداً جُرُزاً",الجزر من جرزت الأرض جرزًا إذا ذهب نباتها بقحط أو جراد وأرضون أجراز لا نبات فيها ويقال سنة جَرَز وسنون أجراز لا مطر فيها وجرز الأرض الجراد والشاة والإبل إذا أكلت ما عليها ورجل جَرُوز أكول أو سريع الأكل .
4."الرقيم":"أَمْ حَسِبْتَ أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْكَهْفِ وَالرَّقِيمِ كَانُوا مِنْ آيَاتِنَا عَجَباً",الرقيم ...اختلفت الأقوال في معناه, فمنهم من قال هو ام القرية التي خرجوا منها, ومنهم من قال الرقيم لوح من حجارة وقيل من رصاص كتب فيه أسماؤهم وقصتهم وشد ذلك اللوح على باب الكهف، وأهل اللغة قالوا الرقيم الكتاب، والأصل فيه المرقوم، ثم نقل إلى فعيل، والرقم الكتابة، ومنه قوله تعالى:" كِتَـٰبٌ مَّرْقُومٌ "أي مكتوب، قال الفراء: الرقيم لوح كان فيه أسماؤهم وصفاتهم.
5.شططًا":"لَن نَّدْعُوَ مِن دُونِهِ إِلَهاً لَقَدْ قُلْنَا إِذاً شَطَطاً",الشطط من شط يشط أي بعد ,فالشطط هو البعد أو الإفراط في مخالفة الحق والصواب,واستعير للإفراط في شيء مكروه، أي لقد قلنا قولاً شططاً، وهو نسبة الإلهية إلى من دون الله.
6.مرفقًا":"ويُهَيِّئْ لَكُم مِّنْ أَمْرِكُم مِّرْفَقاً",المرفق ما يرتفق به وينتفع.
7."تزّاور":"وَتَرَى الشَّمْسَ إِذَا طَلَعَت تَّزَاوَرُ عَن كَهْفِهِمْ",تزّاور أصله تتزاور وهو مشتق من الزور أي الميل عن المكان.
8."فجوة":"وَهُمْ فِي فَجْوَةٍ مِّنْهُ",الفجوة هي في المتسع من الكهف، وهي على ما قيل من الفجا وهو تباعد ما بين الفخذين يقال رجل أفجى وامرأة فجواء، وتجمع على فجاء وفجا وفجوات. 
9."الوصيد":"وَكَلْبُهُم بَاسِطٌ ذِرَاعَيْهِ بِالْوَصِيدِ",الوصيد هو مدخل الكهف، شبه بالباب الذي هو الوصيد لأنه يوصد ويغلق.
10."رجمًا بالغيب":"وَيَقُولُونَ خَمْسَةٌ سَادِسُهُمْ كَلْبُهُمْ رَجْماً بِالْغَيْبِ",الرجم حقيقته: الرمي بحجر ونحوه. واستعير هنا لرمي الكلام من غير روية ولا تثبت، قال زهير:
وما هو عنها بالحديث المرجم 
11."ملتحدًا":"لَا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَن تَجِدَ مِن دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَداً",الملتحد هو المجأ من الألتحاد أي مكان الألتحاد والألتحاد هو الميل إلى جانب,والمعنى: لن تجد شيئاً يُنجيك من عقاب.
12."فرطًا":"وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطاً",الفرط الظلم والاعتداء. وهو مشتق من الفُروط وهو السبق لأن الظلم سبْق في الشر.
13."سرادق":" إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ نَاراً أَحَاطَ بِهِمْ سُرَادِقُهَا",السرادق هي قيل: هو الفسطاط، أي الخيمة. وقيل: السرادق: الحُجزة ــــ بضم الحاء وسكون الزاي ــــ، أي الحاجز الذي يكون محيطاً بالخَيمة يمنع الوصول إليها، فقد يكون من جنس الفسطاط أديماً أو ثوباً وقد يكون غير ذلك كالخندق. وقيل هي فارسية معلابة وأصلها"سراطاق".
14."المهل":"يُغَاثُوا بِمَاء كَالْمُهْلِ",المهل دُردي الزيت فإنه يزيدها التهاباً.
15."سندس وإستبرق":"وَيَلْبَسُونَ ثِيَاباً خُضْراً مِّن سُندُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ", صنف من الثياب، وهو الديباج الرقيق يلبس مباشراً للجلد ليقيه غلظ الإستبرق.
والإستبرق: الديباج الغليظ المنسوج بخيوط الذهب، يلبس فوق الثياب المباشرة للجلد.وكلا اللفظين معرب.
16."أرائك":"ُّمتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ",الأرائك جمع أريكة وهي اسم لمجموع سرير وحَجَلة. والحجلة: قبة من ثياب تكون في البيت تجلس فيها المرأة أو تنام فيها. ولذلك يقال للنساء: ربات الحجال. فإذا وضع فيها سرير للاتكاء أو الاضطجاع فيه أريكة. ويجلس فيها الرجل وينام مع المرأة، وذلك من شعار أهل الترف.
17.حسبانًا","زلقًا":"وَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهَا حُسْبَاناً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتُصْبِحَ صَعِيداً زَلَقاً", مصدر حسب كالغفران. وهو هنا صفة لموصوف محذوف، أي هلاكاً حسباناً، أي مقدراً من الله، كقوله تعالى:" عطاء حساباً " وقيل: الحسبان اسم جمع لسهام قصار يرمى بها في طلق واحد وليس له مفرد. وقيل: اسم جمع حُسبانة وهي الصاعقة. وقيل: اسم للجراد. والمعاني الأربعة صالحة هنا، والسماء: الجو المرتفع فوق الأرض,والزلق مصدر زلقت الرجل، إذا اضطربت وزلت على الأرض فلم تستقر.
18."هشيمًا":"فَأَصْبَحَ هَشِيماً تَذْرُوهُ الرِّيَاحُ",الهشيم: اسم على وزن فعيل بمعنى مفعول، أي مَهْشوماً محطماً. والهَشْم: الكسر والتفتيت.
19."عضدًا":"وَمَا كُنتُ مُتَّخِذَ الْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُداً",العضد هو الساعد أو العظم الذي بين المرفق والكتف، وهو يطلق مجازاً على المعين على العمل، يقال: فلان عَضدي واعتضدت به.
20."موبقًا":"فَلَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُم مَّوْبِقاً",الموبق هو مكان الوُبوق، أي الهلاكِ. يقال: وبَق مثل وَعَد ووجل وورِث إذا هلك. والموبق هنا أريد به جهنم. 
21."حقبًا":"حَتَّى أَبْلُغَ مَجْمَعَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ أَوْ أَمْضِيَ حُقُباً", الحقب هي اسم للزمان الطويل غير منحصر المقدار، وتجمع على أحقاب.
22."سربًا":" فَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ سَرَباً",السرب هو النفق.
23."يأجوجومأجوج":" إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ",يأجوج من أج يأج أجًا أي خلط ,حيث كانت تلك الأمة أخلاطاً من أصناف,والقول الصواب فيهما _والله أعلم أنهما شعبين لأمة واحدة هي المغول وأحد أعراق التتار.
24."ردمًا":"فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوَّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْماً".الردم هو البناء المردّم. شبه بالثوب المردّم المؤتلف من رقاع فوق رقاع، أي سُداً مضاعفاً.
25."زبرالحديد":" آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ",الزبر هي جمع زُبْرة، وهي القطعة الكبيرة من الحديد.
26."الصدفين":" حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ",الصدفان مثنى الصدف وهو جانب الجبل, والمقصود به السد.
27."قطرًا":" أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْراً",القطر هو النحاس المذاب.
28."نقبًا":" وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْباً",النقب من نَقَبه يَنْقُبه نَقْباً إذا ثقبه.
29."دكاء":" فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاء",الدكاء هو اسم للناقة التي لا سنام لها، وذلك على التشبيه البليغ في تسوية السدين بالأرض.


----------



## ابن سينا (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة مريم":
1."وهن":"قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي",الوهن هو الضعف,وإسناده إلى العظم دون غيره مما شمله الوهن في جسده لأنه أوجز في الدلالة على عموم الوهن جميع بدنه لأنّ العظم هو قوام البدن وهو أصلب شيء فيه فلا يبلغه الوهن إلاّ وقد بلغ ما فوقه.
2."الموالي":"وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِن وَرَائِي ",الموالي جمع مولى وهو الوالي,وهم العصبة وأقرب القرابة.
3."عاقر":" وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِراً",العاقر هي المرأة التي لا تلد وهو وصف خاص بالنساء ولهذا جُرد من تاء التأنيث,وأصله من العُقر ويعني إستعقام الرحم.
4."عتيًا":" وَقَدْ بَلَغْتُ مِنَ الْكِبَرِ عِتِيّاً",عتيًا من العتي وليس العاتي,فالعاتي هو الظالم,والعتي من عتا يعتو عتوًا وتقال للإنسان إذا اسنّ وكبر.
5."انتبذت":" وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَاناً شَرْقِيّاً",انتبذت من الإنتباذ وهو إفتعال من النبذ ,والنبذ يعني الإبعاد والطرح,ولهذا يقال للخمر نبيذًا لطرحه زمنًا كي يختمر.
6."بغيًا":"قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً",البغي هو اسم للمرأة الزانية، ولذلك لم تتصل به هاء التأنيث.
7."المخاض":" فَأَجَاءهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَى جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ",المخاض الطَّلْقُ وهو وجع الولادة , وهو مصدر مخضت المرأة بفتح الخاء وكسرها إذا أخذها الطلق وتحرك الولد في بطنها للخروج.
8."سريًا":" أَلَّا تَحْزَنِي قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيّاً",السري هو الجدول من الماء كالساقية، كثير الماء الجاري,وسمي سريًا لأن الماء يسري فيه.
9."فريًا":" قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئاً فَرِيّاً".الفريّ فعيل من فَرَى وهو الشنيع في السوء، قاله مجاهد والسدّي، وهو جاء من مادة افتَرى إذا كذب لأن المرأة تنسب ولدها الذي حملت به من زنى إلى زوجها كذبا.
10."مليًا":" يَا إِبْراهِيمُ لَئِن لَّمْ تَنتَهِ لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِياًّ",المليّ هو الطويل وخو من أملى له ، إذا أطال له المدة.
11."حفيًا":" سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيّاً",الحفيّ هو البار اللطيف,وهو من حفي إذا بَرَّه وأَلْطَفه.
12."غيًا":" وَاتَّبَعُوا الشَّهَوَاتِ فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيّاً".الغيّ الضلال، ويطلق على الشر.
13."جثيًا":" ثُمَّ لَنُحْضِرَنَّهُمْ حَوْلَ جَهَنَّمَ جِثِيّاً",الجثيّ هو الجالس على ركبتيه وهو من جَثَا يَجْثُو ويَجْثِي جُثُوّاً وجُثِيّاً.
14."نديًا":" خَيْرٌ مَّقَاماً وَأَحْسَنُ نَدِيّاً",النديّ من أهل النادي أي المجلس .
15."أزًا":" أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزّاً", الهزّ والاستفزاز الباطني، مأخوذ من أزيز القدر إذا اشتد غليانها.
16."إدًا":" لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِدّاً", العظيم المنكر والإدة الشدة وأدني الأمر وآدني أثقلني وعظم عليَّ. وقال الراغب: "الإد المنكر فيه جلبة من قولهم: ادت الناقة تئد أي رجعت حنينها ترجيعاً شديداً". وقيل: الأد بالفتح مصدر وبالكسر اسم أي فعلتم أمراً عجيباً أو منكراً شديداً .
17."لدًا":" َإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لِتُبَشِّرَ بِهِ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَتُنذِرَ بِهِ قَوْماً لُّدّاً",لد هو جمع الألد وهو كما قال الراغب: الخصم الشديد التأبـي.
18."ركزًا":" وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّن قَرْنٍ هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُم مِّنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِكْزاً", الصوت الخفيّ، ويقال: الرز، وقد روي بهما قول لبيد:
وتَوَجّسَتْ رِكْزَ الأنيس فراعها=عن ظهر عيب والأنيس سَقامُها
وهو كناية عن اضمحلالهم، كني باضمحلال لوازم الوجود عن اضمحلال وجودهم.


----------



## ابن سينا (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة طه"
1."العرش":"الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى",العرش في اللغة سرير الملك وفي الشرع سرير ذو قوائم له حملة من الملائكة عليهم السلام فوق السمٰوات مثل القبة.
2."الثرى":"لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى",الثرى هو التراب الندي أو الذي إذا بل لم يصر طيناً كالثرياء ممدودة، ويقال في تثنيته: ثريان وثروان وفي جمعه أثراء؛ ويقال: ثَرِيَتِ الأرض كرضي (تثرى) ثرى فهي ثرية كغنية وثرياء إذا نديت ولانت بعد الجدوبة واليبس وأَثْرَتْ كثر ثراؤها وثرى التربة تثرية أي بلها والمكان رشه وفلاناً ألزم يده الثرى.
3."آنست":" إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً" ,آنست من أنس يأنس إيناس,والإيناس هو خاص بإبصار ما يؤنس به، وقيل: هو بمعنى الوجدان, ويقال أنه الإبصار الذي لا شبهة فيه.
4."قبس":" لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ ",القبس هو ما يؤخذ اشتعاله من اشتعال شيء ويقبس، كالجَمرة من مجموع الجمر والفتيلة ونحو ذلك.
5."طوى":" إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِ الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى",الطوى هو اسم مصدر مثل هُدى من طوى بمعنى اسم المفعول، أي طواه موسى بالسير في تلك الليلة.
6."أهش","عصاي":" قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي",الهش أصلًا هو الخبط والضرب وهو خاص بالشجر لجني ثماره, فيقال هش الشجرة أي ضربها ليسقط ثمرها وورقها,وهو فعل متعدي إلى الشجرة إلا أنه هنا عُدي بحرف الإستعلاء"على" لما جرت عليه العرب من حذف المفعول لبيان ما لأجله يوقع الورق أو الثمار ,وهنا قصد الغنم, فيكون المعنى أن الهش جعلته ليسقط الورق لغنمي فتأكل منه.
وقد قرأ الحسن عكرمة بالسين أي "أهس" وهي بمعنى زجر الغنم. 
وبالمناسبة فقد رأيت أن أبين معنى عصا ولماذا سمين بذلك رغم أننا كلنا يعرف ما هي العصا,المعنى اللغوي للعصا هو العود فيقال: إنه لصُلْبُ العَصا أي صُلْبٌ في نفسه دون أن يكون ثمة عصا.
وسميت عصا لأن أصابع اليد تجتمع لمسكها ,وهي من عصوت القوم أعصوهم إذا جمعتهم على خير أو شر.
وقيل أن أول لحن باللسان العربي سُمع في العراق فيها حيث قالوا:هذه عصاتي" بإلحقاء التاء بها,فالأصل على ما عليه العرب أن يقال هذه عصاي".
7."التابوت":" أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ",التابوت هو الصندوق ,والساحل من سحل الحديد أي برده وقشره وهو فاعل بمعنى مفعول لأن الماء يسحله أي يقشره أو هو للنسب أي ذو سحل يعود الأمر إلى مسحول.
8."اليم":" فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ",االيم البحر لا يكسر ولا يجمع جمع سلامة، وفي «البحر» هو اسم للبحر العذب.
9."تنيا":" اذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَأَخُوكَ بِآيَاتِي وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي", من الوني بمعنى الفتور وهو فعل لازم وإذا عدي عدي بفي وبعن.
10."القرون":" قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى",القرون جمع قرن مأْخوذ من الاقْتِران، فكأَنه المقدار الذي يَقْترِنُ فيه أهلُ ذلك الزمان في أَعمارهم وأَحوالهم. 
11."النهى":" كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى",النهى اسم جمع نُهْية أي العقل، سمي نُهية لأنّه سبب انتهاء المتحلي به عن كثير من الأعمال المفسدة والمهلكة، ولذلك أيضاً سمّي بالعقل وسمي بالحِجْر.
12."يسحتكم":" وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِباً فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى",يسحتكم من سحت يسحت إذا إستأصل,فيسحتكم أي يستأصلكم.
13."مجرمًا":" إِنَّهُ مَن يَأْتِ رَبَّهُ مُجْرِماً فَإِنَّ لَهُ جَهَنَّمَ",المجرم هو فاعل الجريمة، وهي المعصية والفعل الخبيث. والمجرم في اصطلاح القرآن هو الكافر، كقوله تعالى:" إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون ".
14."دركًا":" لَّا تَخَافُ دَرَكاً وَلَا تَخْشَى",الدرك هو بفتحتين اسم مصدر الإدراك، أي لا تخاف أن يدركك فرعون.
15."خطبك":" قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ",الخطب هو الطلب من خطي يخطب أي طلب يطلب,وتقال في الأمر المكروه.
16."مساس":" قَالَ فَاذْهَبْ فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَن تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ",المساس هو وهو مصدر ماسّهُ بمعنى مسه، والمقصود هو ي سلبه الله الأُنس الذي في طبع الإنسان فعوضه به هوساً ووسواساً وتوحشاً، فأصبح متباعداً عن مخالطة الناس، عائشاً وحده لا يترك أحداً يقترب منه، فإذا لقيه إنسان قال له: لا مساس، يخشى أن يمسه، أي لا تمسني ولا أمسك.
17."هضمًا":" وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْماً وَلَا هَضْماً",الهضم هو النقص، أي لا ينقصون من جزائهم الذي وُعدوا به شيئًا.
18."عزمًا":" وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِن قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ وَلَمْ نَجِدْ لَهُ عَزْماً",العزم هو الجزم بالفعل وعدم التردد فيه.
19."ضنكًا":" وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكاً",الضنك: مصدر ضَنُك وهو الضيق، يقال: مكان ضنك، أي ضيق. ويستعمل مجازاً في عسر الأمور في الحياة، قال عنترة:
إن يلحقوا أكرُر وإن يستلحموا=أشدد وإن نَزلوا بضَنْك أنْزِلِ
أي بمنزل ضنك، أي فيه عسر على نازله. 
20."زهرة الحياة":" وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجاً مِّنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنيَا",الزهرة هي نَوْر الشجر والنبات. وتستعار للزينة المعجِبة المبهتة، لأن منظر الزّهرة يزين النبات ويُعجب الناظر، فزهرة الحياة: زينة الحياة، أي زينة أمور الحياة من اللّباس والأنعام والجنان والنساء والبنين،وتجمع على زُهر.


----------



## ابن سينا (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الأنبياء"
1."حصيدًا":"فَمَا زَالَت تِّلْكَ دَعْوَاهُمْ حَتَّى جَعَلْنَاهُمْ حَصِيداً خَامِدِينَ",الحصيد فعيل من حصد يحصد حصدًا وهو بمعنى مفعول أي محصود, وحصد تعني جَزُّ الزرع والنبات بالمنجل لا باليد.
2."يدمغه":" بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقِّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ" ,دمغ يدمغه دمغًا أي كسر الجسم الصُلب الأجوف، وهنا استعيرت لمحق الباطل وإزالتِه كما يزيل القذف الجسم المقذوف، فالاستعارتان من استعارة المحسوسين للمعقولين.
3."الويل":" وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمَّا تَصِفُونَ",الويل هو دعاء بالشر ,والوَيْل: حُلولُ الشرِّ. والوَيْلةُ: الفضيحة والبَلِيَّة وتجمعه العرب على ويلات.
4."رتقًا ففتقناهما":" أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقاً فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا",الرتق من رتق يرتق رتقًا , والرتق الاتصال والتلاصق بين أجزاء الشيء.والفَتق: ضده، وهو الانفصال والتباعد بين الأجزاء.
5."فلك":" وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ",الفلك كل ما استدار من الأشياء وأصلها فلكة المغزل,وأطلق على مدار النجوم لإستداراته.
6."عاكفون":" إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ",العاكف اسم الفاعل من عكف يعكف عكفًا وعكوفًا وهو الإقبال على الشيء وملازمته على سبيل التعظيم له، وقيل اللزوم والاستمرار على الشيء لغرض من الأغراض ,والفعل يعدى بعلى كما في قوله تعالى:" يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَىٰ أَصْنَامٍ لَّهُمْ",واللام هنا لبيان ملازمتهم عبادة هذه الأصنام.
7."جذاذًا":" فَجَعَلَهُمْ جُذَاذاً إِلَّا كَبِيراً لَّهُمْ",الجذاذ جمع جُذاذة، وهي فُعالة من الجذّ، وهو القطع مثل قُلامة وكُناسة، أي كسرهم وجعلهم قطعاً.
8."حدب ينسلون":" حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهُم مِّن كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنسِلُونَ",الحدب هو كل ما ارتفع من الأرض ونشز,ولهذا يطلق على الذي به عاهة في ظهره وبروز ونشوز "أحدب",وينسلون من نسل ينسل نسلًا ونَسَلانًا وهو في الأصل مشي الذئب ويراد به هنا المشي السريع.
9."حسيسها":" لَا يَسْمَعُونَ حَسِيسَهَا",الحسيس من الحس وهو الصوت المسموع عن بعد.
10."طي السجل":" يَوْمَ نَطْوِي السَّمَاء كَطَيِّ السِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ",الطّيُّ: رَدُّ بعض أجزاء الجسم الليِّن المطلوق على بعْضه الآخر، وضدّه النشر,والسجل كما قيل يعني الصحيفة أو الكتاب,ولإبن عاشور نكتة بلاغية في معنى السجل _واراها في محلها_ حيث قال :"ولا يحسن حملهُ هنا على معنى الصحيفة لأنه لا يلائم إضافة الطيّ إليه ولا إردافه لقوله { للكتاب } أو { للكتب } ، ولا حملهُ على معنى المَلَك الموكَل بصحائف الأعمال لأنه لم يكن مشهوراً فكيف يشبه بفعله. فالوجه: أن يراد بالسجل الكاتب الذي يكتب الصحيفة ثم يطويها عند انتهاء كتابتها، وذلك عمل معروف.
"سورة الحج"
1."مريد":" وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَيَتَّبِعُ كُلَّ شَيْطَانٍ مَّرِيدٍ",المريد والمارد سيان وهو صفة مُشبهة مِن مَرُد على عمل، إذا عتا فيه وبلغ الغاية التي تتجاوز ما يكون عليه أصحاب ذلك العمل، وكأنه مُحول مِن مَرَد بفتح الراء إلى ضم الراء للدلالة على أن الوصف صار له سجية، فالمريد صفة مشبهة، أي العاتي في الشيطنة.
2."السعير":" كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مَن تَوَلَّاهُ فَأَنَّهُ يُضِلُّهُ وَيَهْدِيهِ إِلَى عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ",السعير من سهر يسعر النار أي يوقدهما ويوهجها,فالسعير هي النار المتأججة المتوقدة.
3."أرذل العمر":" وَمِنكُم مَّن يُتَوَفَّى وَمِنكُم مَّن يُرَدُّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ",أرذا هي أفعل من الرذل وهو الدني والردي والمقصود فيها هو طور الشيخوخة.
4."زوج بهيج":" اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ وَأَنبَتَتْ مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ",البهيج الحسن المنظر السَارّ للناظر.
5."ثاني عطفه":" ثَانِيَ عِطْفِهِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ",الثّنْيُ: لَيُّ الشيء. يقال: ثنى عنان فرسه، إذا لواه ليدير رأس فرسه إلى الجهة التي يريد أن يوجهه إليها. ويطلق أيضاً الثّني على الإمالة.والعِطف: المنكب والجانب. و { ثاني عطفه } تمثيل للتكبر والخيلاء.
6."مقامع":" وَلَهُم مَّقَامِعُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ",مقامع جمع مقمعة وهو اسم آلة القَمع. والقمع: الكف عن شيء بعنف. والمقمعة: السوط، أي يُضربون بسياط من حديد.
7."ضامر"و"فج عميق":" وَعَلَى كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ",الضامر اسم الفاعل من ضمر أي هزل وقل لحمه وهي للمدح لأن الخيل الضامر أقوى على السير والجري,ويقال ناقة ضامر, والفج هوالشقّ بين جبلين تسير فيه الركاب، فغلب الفجّ على الطريق لأن أكثر الطرق المؤدية إلى مكة تُسلك بين الجبال.والعميق: البعيد إلى أسفل لأن العمق البعد في القعر، فأطلق على البعيد مطلقاً بطريقة المجاز المرسل.
8."العتيق":" وَلْيَطَّوَّفُوا بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ",العتيق من عتق أي نجا ويبدو أنها وصفت كذلك لنجاتها من الطوفان وأصبح الاسم يدل على القدم فعتيق أصبحت تعني القديم الضارب في القدم.
9."البُدن":" وَالْبُدْنَ جَعَلْنَاهَا لَكُم مِّن شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ",البُدن جمع بدنة وهي البعير العظيم البَدن. وهو اسم مأخوذ من البَدانة، وهي عِظم الجثّة والسمن.
10."صواف":" فَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا صَوَافَّ",الصواف جمع صافّة. يقال: صف إذا كان مع غيره صفّا بأن اتّصل به. ولعلّهم كانوا يصفُّونها في المنحر يوم النّحر بمِنى، لأنه كان بمِنى موضع أُعدّ للنحر وهو المنحَر.
11."المعتر":" وَأَطْعِمُوا الْقَانِعَ وَالْمُعْتَرَّ",المعتر اسم فاعل من اعترّ، إذا تعرّض للعطاء، أي دون سؤال بل بالتعريض وهو أن يحضر موضع العطاء، يقال: اعترّ، إذا تعرّض.
12."صوامع وبيع":" لَّهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ",الصوامع جمع صومعة وهي بناء مستطيل مرتفع يصعُد إليه بدرج وبأعلاه بيت، كان الرهبان يتّخذونه للعبادة ليكونوا بعداء عن مشاغلة الناس إياهم، وكانوا يوقدون به مصابيح للإعانة على السهر للعبادة ولإضاءة الطريق للمارين. من أجل ذلك سُمّيت الصومعة المنارة. قال امرؤ القيس:
تضيء الظلام بالعشيّ كأنها=مَنارة مُمْسَى رَاهب مُتَبتّل
والبِيَع: جمع بيعة ــــ بكسر الباء وسكون التحتية ــــ مكان عبادة النصارى ولا يعرف أصل اشتقاقها، ولعلها معرّبة عن لغة أخرى.
13."مهين":" وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَأُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ",المهين من الهون وهو الذل,فالمهين هو المذِل.
14."حرج":" وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ",الحرج هو الضيق.


----------



## نزار بيطار (12 سبتمبر 2009)

أسأل الله تعالى ان يوفقكم ويضيف مااستفدناه منكم في ميزان حسناتكم ويجعلنا وإياكم من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ابن سينا (14 سبتمبر 2009)

نزار بيطار قال:


> أسأل الله تعالى ان يوفقكم ويضيف مااستفدناه منكم في ميزان حسناتكم ويجعلنا وإياكم من عتقاء هذا الشهر الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير



السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك وجعل ما دعوت به لجميع المسلمين...اللهم آمين.


----------



## ابن سينا (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة المؤمنون"
1."اللغو":"وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُعْرِضُونَ",اللغو من لغا يلغو وهو كل كلام قبيح أو هو الكلام الباطل.
2."نطفة,علقة,مضغة:" ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً",النطفة هي الماء السائل, والعلقة هي قطعة من دم عاقد,والمضغة هي القطعة الصغيرة من اللحم مقدار اللقمة التي تمضغ,أي تصبح قدر هذه القطعة.
3."طرائق":" وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعَ طَرَائِقَ", الطرائق جمع طريقة وهي اسم للطريق تذكر وتؤنث، والمراد بها هنا طرائق سير الكواكب السبعة وهي أفلاكها.
4."صبغ":"تَنبُتُ بِالدُّهْنِ وَصِبْغٍ لِّلْآكِلِينَ",الصبغ ما يصبغ به أي يُغير به اللَّون. ثم تُوسع في إطلاقه على كل مائع يطلى به ظاهر جسم مَّا.
5."هيهات":"هَيْهَاتَ هَيْهَاتَ لِمَا تُوعَدُونَ",هيهات اسم فعل للماضي من البُعد، فمعنى هيهات كذا: بعُد. وقيل هي اسم للبُعد، أي فهي مصدر جامد وهو الذي اختاره الزجاج في «تفسيره».
6."تترا":"ُثمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا تَتْرَا",تترا تتابع الأشياء وبينها فجوات دون اتصال,وإذا اتصلت أصبح تدارك.
7."غمرة":"بَلْ قُلُوبُهُمْ فِي غَمْرَةٍ مِّنْ هَذَا",غمرة من غمر يغمر اي غطى وستر.
8."يجأرون":"حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذْنَا مُتْرَفِيهِم بِالْعَذَابِ إِذَا هُمْ يَجْأَرُونَ",جأر يجأر أي صرخ من شدة الألم.
9."خرجا":"أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ خَرْجاً فَخَرَاجُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ",الخرج هو العطاء المعيّن على الذوات أو على الأرضين كالإتاوة.
10."ناكبون":"وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ عَنِ الصِّرَاطِ لَنَاكِبُونَ",ناكب اسم الفاعل من نكب ينكب أي عدل عن أو مال.
11."لجوا":"وَلَوْ رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِم مِّن ضُرٍّ لَّلَجُّوا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ", لجّ يلِجّ ويلَجّ أي استمر على الخصام.
12."ذرأكم":"وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ",ذرأ يذرأ أي بث يبث وهو ضد الحشر.
13."همزات الشياطين":"وَقُل رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ",الهمزات من الهمز وهو على الحقيقة الضغط باليد والطعن بالإصبع ونحوه، ويستعمل مجازاً بمعنى الأذى بالقول أو بالإشارة.
14."برزخ":"وَمِن وَرَائِهِم بَرْزَخٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ",البرزخ هو الحاجز بين مكانين. قيل: المراد به في هذه الآية القبر، وقيل: هو بقاء مدة الدنيا، وقيل: هو عالم بين الدنيا والآخرة تستقر فيه الأرواح فتكاشف على مقرها المستقبل.
15."تلفح":"تَلْفَحُ وُجُوهَهُمُ النَّارُ",لفح يلفح لفحًا أي أصابه النار بشدة.
16."كالحون":" وَهُمْ فِيهَا كَالِحُونَ",الكالح الذي به الكلوح وهو تقلص الشفتين وظهور الأسنان من أثر تقطب أعصاب الوجه عند شدة الألم.


----------



## المهندس (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

موضوع رااااااائع أخي الكريم ..
أفدتنا بمعلومات رائعة و قيمة ..


تحياتي


----------



## صلاح الفهد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ... في موازين حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## الساحر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك...............


----------



## م.عز (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك و جُزيت خير الجزاء إن شاء الله 


مــوضــــوع متــميـــز و جــديــد من نوعــه :75:
ويستحــق التقيـيـــم :34: 
​


----------



## ام حموودى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

اللة يزيدك من نعيمو وللة لفت انتباهنا لاشياء كنا نمر عليها مرور الكرام


----------



## اراس الكردي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وزادك الله من العلم النافع
نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وان يتقبله لوجهه الكريم
اللهم امين


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لكككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع ممتاز جدا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولي طلب صغير هل ممكن أن تضع كل المشاركات في ملف واحد حتى يتم الإحتفاظ به وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## تولين (14 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## DESKTOP (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جُزيت خير الجزاء إن شاء الله


----------



## ام اسامة (14 سبتمبر 2009)

حفظك الله اخى المشرف ونفع بك الامة .


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد اذنك اخي الكريم اناجمعت مشاركتك في ملف واحد ليستفيد منه الناس 
عسي الله ان يتقبل منا ان شاء الله


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات
وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م عامر (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الهام
والحق أن شرح هذه الكلمات فيه خير كثير لأن أغلبنا قد لايعرفها
بارك الله بكم
والشكر أيضاً للأخ أحمد عصام الدين الذي جمعها في ملف واحد ليتسنى لنا قراءته بشكل أيسر
حياكم الله وبارك بكم


----------



## ناهده (14 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب الله انفاسك يااخي الفاضل


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك 


:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:​


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكككوووووووووووووووور جدا على الموضوع القيم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشرفنا الفاضل
بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## salemop31 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك وقضى الله حاجاتك


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على هذي العلم الرائع وزادك الله علما


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## محمدوهاب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*م محمدعبدالوهاب*

_بارك فيك اخى الكريم ووفقك الله لفعل الخيرات_​


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يفتح عليك يا بشمهندس 
بارك الله فيك أخي / ابن سينا 
موضوع ممتاز وثري وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## mohammadjaber (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك بجد جددت المعاني القرأنية


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

* وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي المشرف الفاضل إبن سيناء
لا نملك لك سوى الدعاء بالتالي:
"حفظك الله وسدد على طريق الخير خطاك, وزادك الله علما ورزقك فهما"

بإذن الله سيكون هذا الموضوع مدار جلستنا لهذا المساء لغرض تدارسه والإستفادة منه إن شاء الله.​*


----------



## zaghal (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ابن سينا


----------



## narhim (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
"انا انزلناه قرانا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون"

ما الحكمة في اي ينزل الله تعالى القران باللغة العربية؟ هل هو لانه يريد ان تبقى بعض الكلمات مجهولة وبالتالي يصبح من الصعب على المبتدئين فهمه؟
ام ماذا؟

والقران يصرح "فيه تبيانا لكل شي"

الجواب متروك لكماخواني وبارك الله فيكم
تحياتي


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 سبتمبر 2009)

رزقك الله الجنة وجمعنا معك تحت مستقر رحمته وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وثبت على طريق الحق خطانا وخطاك


----------



## المعتز بالله (14 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات مهمة ومفيدة جدا أخي .. شكرا لك ..

يا أخي والله حتى أن " غريب القران " ليس بغريب .. 

فسياق الجملة يوحي بمعنى الكلمة ..

شكرا لك ..


----------



## ابن سينا (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكم إخواني وأخواتي ...والله لقد أخجلتموني بكلامكم هذا...وألبستوموني ثيابًا هي ليست لي...وما أنا إلا طالب علم على أعتاب علمائنا السلف الأفذاذ.
ومعكم حق فما القرآن بغريب ولا ألفاظه مستوحشة.
وقد استقيت معلوماتي هذه من أثر سلفنا الصالح وهي:
1.المعاجم العربية:لسان العرب/إبن منظور,وتاج العروس/ المرتضى الزبيدي
2. تفسير التحرير والتنوير/ ابن عاشور
3. تفسير روح المعاني/ الالوسي
4. تفسير مفاتيح الغيب ، التفسير الكبير/ الرازي
جمعنا الله وإياكم في جنان النعيم.


----------



## ابن سينا (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة النور"
1."سورة":" سُورَةٌ أَنزَلْنَاهَا وَفَرَضْنَاهَا وَأَنزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ",السورة لغة تعني المرتبة والمنزلة الرفيعة كما قال الذبياني:
ألم تر أن الله أعطاك سورة =ترى كل ملك دونها يتذبذب
واصطلاحًا هي جزء من القرآن معين بمبدأ ونهاية وعدد آيات.
2."الإفك":"ِإنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا بِالْإِفْكِ عُصْبَةٌ مِّنكُمْ",الإفك مشتق من الأفك بفتح فسكون ويعني القلب والصرف لأن الكذب يقلب الحق باطلًا ويصرفه عن الوجه الذي يحق,ولهذا يقال لقوم لوط المؤتفكة لأن قراهم ائتفكت، أي قُلبت وخسف بها فصار أعلاها أسفلها.
3."عصبة":" عُصْبَةٌ مِّنكُمْ"العصبة هي الجماعة من الناس وهم من عشرة إلى أربعين كذا قال جمهور أهل اللغة. وقيل العصبة: الجماعة من الثلاثة إلى العشرة .
4."أفضتم":" لَمَسَّكُمْ فِي مَا أَفَضْتُمْ فِيهِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ",أفضتم من الإفاضة وهي على الحقيقة في كثرة الماء وزيادته من أفاض يفيض,وهنا على الإستعارة لما أكثرتم القول فيه والتحدث به بينكم.
5."بهتان":" سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ عَظِيمٌ",البهتان من بهت يبهت وهو مصدر مثل غفران وكفران وتعني الخبر الكذب الذي يُبهت السامع لأنه لا شبهة فيه.
6."يزكي":" وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يُزَكِّي مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ",يزكي من زكى أي طهّر من دنس الذنوب.
7."يأتل":" وَلَا يَأْتَلِ أُوْلُوا الْفَضْلِ مِنكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ",يأتل فيها تفسيران ,الأول من ائتلى إذا حلف، افتعل من الألية، والمعنى لا يحلف،والثاني من آل يأل أي قصر ومنها قولنا ما آلوت نصحًا أي ما قصرت نصحًا.
8."خمرهن":" وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ",الخمر أو الخمار هو الغطاء والستر وهو ثوب تضعه المرأة على رأسها لستر شعرها وجيدها وأذنيها وأصله من خمر يخمر أي غطى وستر.
9."الأيامى":" وَأَنكِحُوا الْأَيَامَى مِنكُمْ",الأيامى جمع أيم وهي المرأة التي لا زوج لها كانت ثيباً أم بكراً. والشائع إطلاق الأيم على التي كانت ذات زوج ثم خلت عنه بفراق أو موته.
10."البغاء":" وَلَا تُكْرِهُوا فَتَيَاتِكُمْ عَلَى الْبِغَاء إِنْ أَرَدْنَ تَحَصُّناً",البغاء هو الزنا وهو مشتق من باغت المرأة إذا تعاطت الزنا حرفة تأخذ مقابله المال.
11."مشكاة":" اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ",المشكاة هي لفظة حبشية معربة وتعني الفرجة في الجدار مثل الكوة لكنها غير نافذة فإن كانت نافذة فهي الكوة. 
12."الغدو والآصال":" يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ",الغدو جمع غداة ويطلق على الوقت الغدو،والآصال جمع أصيل أي العشي وهو من زوال الشمس إلى الصباح ,والغدو ما دون ذلك.
13."سراب":" وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَسَرَابٍ بِقِيعَةٍ يَحْسَبُهُ الظَّمْآنُ مَاء",السراب له علاقة بالماء وهو من الماء السارب أي الجاري لأن إنكسارات الضوء على سطح الأرض تبدو وكأنها ماء سارب أي جاري.
14."بحر لجيّ":" َوْ كَظُلُمَاتٍ فِي بَحْرٍ لُّجِّيٍّ",اللجِّيّ منسوب إلى اللجة، واللج هو معظم البحر، أي في بحر عميق كثير الماء.
15."يزجي":" أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُزْجِي سَحَاباً ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُ ",يزجي أي يسوق. يقال: أزجى الإبل إزجاء إذا ساقها,وقيل أنها تعني سوق شيء يسير أو غير معتد به، ومنه البضاعة المزجاة أي المسوقة شيئاً بعد شيء على قلة وضعف.
16."الودق":" ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ رُكَاماً فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلَالِهِ",الودق هو المطر شديدًا كان أو ضعيفًا.
17."سنا":" يَشَاءُ يَكَادُ سَنَا بَرْقِهِ يَذْهَبُ بِالْأَبْصَارِ",السنا هو ضوء البرق وضوء النار,وهو غير السناء الذي يعني الرفعة.
18."مذعنين":" وَإِن يَكُن لَّهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إِلَيْهِ مُذْعِنِينَ",مذعنين جمع مذعن وهو من الإذعان ويعني الإنقياد والطاعة.


----------



## سنا الأمل (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم فعلا الفاظ نادرة لم اعلم معناها رغم انني اقرؤها 
نفعنا الله واياك وبوركت اخي


----------



## المهندسه الاردنيه (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## إسلام علي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم*
*وبالطبع بالطبع*
*ننتظر البقية 
*​


----------



## فاتح روما (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وأفاض عليك من علمه


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا أحسنت


----------



## حمزة الهاشمي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزااااكم الله كل خير ونفع بما علمكم ,,,


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

أنار الله بصيرتك وزادك من فضله علما ونورا وهداية أخي الكريم إبن سينا، على هذا الموضوع القيم.


----------



## qasem kafawin (14 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا كلام جميل جدا اشكرك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله
واسلام عليكم


----------



## qasem kafawin (14 سبتمبر 2009)

كلام جميل جدا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mssa (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير
وفي ميزان حسناتك وفتح الله عليك


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معاني جداا جميلة ومعبرة للكلمات التي بالقران الكريم لم اكن اعلم معنى البعض الكثير منها.... مشكووووووووور جزيلااا .... جزاك الله كل خير اخي ابن سينا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وكل عام والجميع بألف خير 
تحياتي​


----------



## رفعت سلطان (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم​


----------



## alaa_1986 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

masha2allah... barak Allahu Feek wa Jazak Allahu Khayran


----------



## sergeo_m (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله ,الهم نور قلوبنا بالايمان


----------



## the poor to god (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وجهدا والبس والديك بسوار التقوى يوم القيامة


----------



## mustafasas (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير و الله يثيبك


----------



## kadhim ali (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنيين


----------



## عباس الثاني (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجعلك من العاملين بالقران


----------



## فتوح (15 سبتمبر 2009)

أحسنت أحسن الله إليك وجزاك خيرا وتقبل منك رمضان


----------



## بنت العراق الجريح (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


_ ((اللهم زدنا علما وانفعنا بما علمتنا ))_


----------



## نجم مدنى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير

مشكووووووووور


----------



## إبن جبير (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً وفقهاً ، نسأل المولى الكريم أن يجمعنا معكم وإخواننا المسلمين في الجنة


----------



## سهيل البابلي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على هذا التنوير ورفع الله من مقامك ان شاء الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

المكان الصحيح فى الوقت الصحيح وهو شهر القرأن


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 سبتمبر 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير 
_


----------



## mostafammy (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على ذا الموضوع الجميل وكل عام وانت فى تمام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## وليد محمد علي نصار (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ابن سينا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> بعد اذنك اخي الكريم اناجمعت مشاركتك في ملف واحد ليستفيد منه الناس
> عسي الله ان يتقبل منا ان شاء الله



السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس أحمد عصام الدين بارك الله بك وقد سبقتي إلى الخير...حيث نويت كتابته في ملف واحد بعد الأنتهاء من القرآن الكريم كله حتى ولو استغرق ما بعد رمضان.
حيّاك الله...وشكر لك جهدك.


----------



## هنو هيمة (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*الله يفتح عليك يا بشمهندس 
بارك الله فيك أخي / ابن سينا 
موضوع ممتاز وثري وكل عام وأنت بخير 
*​


----------



## ابن سينا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله في كل من مرّ وعقب...وجعل كل حرف كتبتموه في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## ابن سينا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الفرقان"
1."الفرقان":"تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً",الفرقان مصدر فرّق مثل غفران والمقصود به القرآن لأنه فرّق بين الحق والباطل.
2."زورًا":" فَقَدْ جَاؤُوا ظُلْماً وَزُوراً",الزور الكذب، وأحسن ما قيل في الزور: إنه الكذب المحسَّن المموَّه بحيث يشتبه بالصدق,وسمي بذلك لازوراره أي ميله عن جهة الحق.
3."تغيظًا وزفيرًا":" إِذَا رَأَتْهُم مِّن مَّكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ سَمِعُوا لَهَا تَغَيُّظاً وَزَفِيراً",تغيظ أي صوت تغيظ والتغيظ هو أشد الغضب,والزفير هو إِخراج النفس بعد مده على ما في «القاموس»، وقال الراغب: هو ترديد النفس حتى تنتفخ الضلوع منه وشاع استعماله في نفس صوت ذلك النفس.
4."مقرنين":" وَإِذَا أُلْقُوا مِنْهَا مَكَاناً ضَيِّقاً مُقَرَّنِينَ" ,مقرنين أي مقرنين بالشياطين أي منسوبين لهم ومصفدين بالسلاسل.
5."ثبورًا":" دَعَوْا هُنَالِكَ ثُبُوراً",الثبور هو الهلاك أي نادوا: يا ثبورنا، أو واثبوراه.
6."مقيلًا":"أَصْحَابُ ٱلْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُّسْتَقَرّاً وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلاً ",المقيل من القيلولة أي مكان القيلولة والإستراحة في ذلك الوقت على عادة الأغنياء.
7."الغمام":" وَيَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ السَّمَاء بِالْغَمَامِ وَنُزِّلَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ تَنزِيلاً",الغمام السحاب الرقيق. وهو ما يغشى مكان السحاب. 
8.فلان":" يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلَاناً خَلِيلاً",فلان وهي لفظة يكنى بها عن العلم الذي خفي وستر أسمه إما تحقيرًا أو عدم الجدوى من ذكره,ةفي كلام العرب يقال للواحد "يا فل" وللإثنين يا فلان,وللجمع يا فلون,وللمؤنث يا فلة,وللمثنى يا فلتان,وللجمع يا فلات.وأما علان فهي من العلانية ولم يذكر في القرآن,ويقصد به العلم المعلوم,وعند قولنا"قال فلان وعلان "أي قال المجهول والمعلوم من القوم.
9."سبات":" وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِبَاساً وَالنَّوْمَ سُبَاتاً وَجَعَلَ النَّهَارَ نُشُوراً",السبات له معان متعددة في اللغة ناشئة عن التوسع في مادة السبت وهو القطع. وأنسب المعاني بمقام الامتنان هو معنى الراحة.
10."فرات":" وَهُوَ الَّذِي مَرَجَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ ",فرات أي شديد العذوبة ووزنه فعال من فرته وهو مقلوب من رفته إذا كسره لأنه يكسر سورة العطش ويقمعها، وقيل؛ هو البارد .
11."أجاج":" وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ",أجاج شديد الملوحة والحرارة من أجيج النار .
12."نسب"."صهرًا":" وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاء بَشَراً فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَباً وَصِهْراً",النسب من نسب إليه حيث يٌنسب أو يُقرن الإنسان بابائه وجدودهوهو لا يخلو من أُبوّة وبُنوّة وأُخُوة لأولئك وبنوةٍ لتلك الأُخوة.
وأما الصهر اسم لما بين المرء وبين قرابة زوجه وأقاربه من العلاقة، ويسمى أيضاً مصاهرة لأنه يكون من جهتين،ويبدو أنه اشتق من الصهر أي الذوبان وكأن هذه الآصرة تذيب أعراق الناس ببعضها.
13. ."غرام":"رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَاماً",الغرام فمصدرها غرم ,وهو الْحُبُّ وَالتَّعَلُّقُ وَالْهُيَامُ,وهو الذي يوصل إلى العذاب الشديد الذي يلازم صاحبه,وفي الآية تعني الشديد, وكأن الغرام كل الغرام هو الذي يؤدي إلى العذاب الشديد الملازم.
14. ."الغرفة":"ُوْلَئِكَ يُجْزَوْنَ الْغُرْفَةَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيُلَقَّوْنَ فِيهَا تَحِيَّةً وَسَلَاماً",الغرفة البيت المعتلي يصعد إليه بدرج وهو أعزّ منزلاً من البيت الأرضي أو هي الدرجة العالية من المنازل وكل بناء مرتفع عال.


----------



## khalid.na1 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً*


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجعل لك في كل حرف حسنة ويجزيك خير جزاء...وكل عام و انت بالف خير...


----------



## mobrklna (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله

أحسنت أخي الحبيب أحسن الله اليكم وزادكم من فضله

الموضوع رائع و قيم ومفيد ما شاء الله

استمر أخي نحن بإنتظار المزيد

وفقك الله وغفر لنا ولك


----------



## tigany (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفع بعلمك​


----------



## med123 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكؤؤؤؤؤور اخي على المجهود الدي تبدله


----------



## med123 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكؤؤؤؤؤور اخي على المجهود الدي تبدله


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي ابن سينا علي هذا الموضوع الذي هو في منتهي الجمال


----------



## رائد ميكانيك (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم يزيدك من علمه وينور قلبك بالقرأن ويفتح ابواب الجنة في وجهك


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (16 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع رائع رائع 

بارك الله لك ونفعك بما علمك


----------



## أبو أحمد. (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وثبت خطاك وسدد رميك وتقبل صيامك وصلاتك وقيامك


----------



## محمودشمس (16 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يفتح عليك وموضوع جامد جدا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 سبتمبر 2009)

لأا أقدر أن أقول الآ الله يبارك فيك ويوفقك 
على فكرة الغة العربية أصعب فى دراستة من الغات ألأجنبية التى نسعى لتعلمة وننسى الغة ألأم وهى لغة القرءان الغة العربية


----------



## التواتي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*بوركت أخي على هذه الكلمات النافعة بإذن الله تعالى .. جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل عملك خالصا له سبحانه فما كان لله دام وأتصل وما كان لغير الله إنقطع وانفصل ... شكرا لك مجدداً*


----------



## gegefouad (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى ( ابن سينا )






ربنا يجعل هذا الموضوع فى ميزان حسناتك
فعلا أضفت الينا معلومات مباركة
بارك الله فى خطواتك






اللهم أرفع راية القرآن فى كل مكان


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (16 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم ابن سينا 
بارك الله فيك وأجزل لك الثواب ، وجعل عملك هذا متقبلا ، وفي صحيفة اليمين ، وهو عمل ليس بغريب عنك فقد عودتنا تقديم المواضيع الهادفة العميقة المتكاملة فجزاك الله كل الخير .
أخي الكريم بحثت عن كلمة "أهش" في سورة "طه " في موسوعتك عن الفاظ القرآن فلم أجدها حيث يقول تعالي : 
"قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآَرِبُ أُخْرَى (18) " طه
ومعناها المتبادر للذهن غير معناها اللغوى ، فهلا أتحفتنا والاخوان بمعناها وأضفتها الي موسوعة الالفاظ الفاخرة التى تقدمها لنا .
اللهم في ليلة القدر اجعلنا من أهل الفردوس الأعلي .


----------



## aya_elc (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين
هذا احلى الكلام


----------



## احسان الشبل (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بوركتم للخير و وفقكم الله


----------



## زيد العلي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إشراق ريحان (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وانشاء الله يجازيك علي كل حرف اجر وتواب بأدنه تعالي


----------



## sanasana (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
موضوع جميل يعرفنا بقيمة اللغة العربية


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bassam Abdo (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون*

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك. وأسال الله أن يرزقك الأخلاص في القول والعمل والسر والعلن


----------



## bassam Abdo (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*احذر الظلم*

لا تظلمن إذا ما كنت مقتدرا فالظلم ترجع عقباه إلي الندم 
تنام عيناك والمظلوم منتبه يدعو عليك وعين الله لم تنم


----------



## المهندس حميد سالم (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بوركت في ما قلت وجعل الله قصدك رضاه في كل ما فعلت


----------



## iloveEgypt (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ررررررر


----------



## حمكشه سيدو (17 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عاجز عن الشكر و التقدير على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م العربى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## العنزي88 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالرسام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور ياأخى على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويسرنى ان تكون هذة اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى وان تكون علية فاتحة خير وشكرا مرة ثانية على مجهودك


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## ابن سينا (17 سبتمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الكريم ابن سينا
> بارك الله فيك وأجزل لك الثواب ، وجعل عملك هذا متقبلا ، وفي صحيفة اليمين ، وهو عمل ليس بغريب عنك فقد عودتنا تقديم المواضيع الهادفة العميقة المتكاملة فجزاك الله كل الخير .
> أخي الكريم بحثت عن كلمة "أهش" في سورة "طه " في موسوعتك عن الفاظ القرآن فلم أجدها حيث يقول تعالي :
> "قَالَ هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآَرِبُ أُخْرَى (18) " طه
> ...



السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي الحبيب وحيّاك المولى على متابعتك واهتمامك بالمقالة, ومعك حق فهذه اللفظة قد تُفهم حسب عاميتنا والتي في حقيقتها غير هذا المعنى..
الهش أصلًا هو الخبط والضرب وهو خاص بالشجر لجني ثماره, فيقال هش الشجرة أي ضربها ليسقط ثمرها وورقها,وهو فعل متعدي إلى الشجرة إلا أنه هنا عُدي بحرف الإستعلاء"على" لما جرت عليه العرب من حذف المفعول لبيان ما لأجله يوقع الورق أو الثمار ,وهنا قصد الغنم, فيكون المعنى أن الهش جعلته ليسقط الورق لغنمي فتأكل منه.
وقد قرأ الحسن عكرمة بالسين أي "أهس" وهي بمعنى زجر الغنم. 
وبالمناسبة فقد رأيت أن أبين معنى عصا ولماذا سمين بذلك رغم أننا كلنا يعرف ما هي العصا,المعنى اللغوي للعصا هو العود فيقال: إنه لصُلْبُ العَصا أي صُلْبٌ في نفسه دون أن يكون ثمة عصا.
وسميت عصا لأن أصابع اليد تجتمع لمسكها ,وهي من عصوت القوم أعصوهم إذا جمعتهم على خير أو شر.
وقيل أن أول لحن باللسان العربي سُمع في العراق فيها حيث قالوا:هذه عصاتي" بإلحقاء التاء بها,فالأصل على ما عليه العرب أن يقال هذه عصاي".
وسوف أنقلها إن شاء الله في موقها في سورة طه.


----------



## hady5ever (17 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وزادك من علمه
وأعطاك حتى أرضاك في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## ابن سينا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكم إخواني وأخواتي المهندسين والمهندسات...ونسأل الله أن يهدينا السبيل.


----------



## ابن سينا (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الشعراء"
1."أرجه":"قَالُوا أَرْجِهِ وَأَخَاهُ وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ",أرجه من أرجأ أي أخّر, وقيل احبسه وذلك محتمل، لأنك إذا حبست الرجل عن حاجته فقد أخرته.
2."ميقات":"فَجُمِعَ السَّحَرَةُ لِمِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ مَّعْلُومٍ",الميقات الوقت، وأصله اسم آلة التوقيت.وقيل هو ما وقت به أي حدد من زمان أو مكان ومنه مواقيت الإحرام.
3."ضير":"قَالُوا لَا ضَيْرَ إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنقَلِبُونَ",الضير هو الضّر يقال: ضَاره بتخفيف الراء يضِيره، ومعنى { لا ضير } لا يضرنا وعيدك.
4."شرذمة":"إِنَّ هَؤُلَاء لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ",الشرذمة هي الطائفة القليلة من الناس,وقيل: هي السفلة منهم، وقيل: بقية كل شيء خسيس، ومنه ثوب شراذم وشراذمة أي خلق مقطع، قال الشاعر:
جاء الشتاء وقميصي أخلاق=شراذمٌ يضحك منه التواق
5."غائظون":" وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَائِظُونَ",الغائظون جمع غائظ وهو اسم فاعل من غاظه الذي هو بمعنى أغاظه، أي جعله ذا غيظ.
6."حاذرون":" وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ",الحاذرون جمع حذِر وهو الذي بيالغ في الحذر.
7."كنوز":"وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ",الكنوز جمع كنز,والكنز هو المال الذي يُخزن تحت الأرض.
8."الطود":"فَانفَلَقَ فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ",الطود هو الجبل,وأما الفِرق فهوالجزء المفروق منه.
9."ازلفنا":" وَأَزْلَفْنَا ثَمَّ الْآخَرِينَ",أزلفنا من زلف يزلف زلفًا, الزلف بالتحريك وهو القرب,ويعني قربنا وأدنينا.
10."كبكبوا":"فَكُبْكِبُوا فِيهَا هُمْ وَالْغَاوُونَ",كبكبوا مضاعف كبوا وتكريره يفيد تكرير المعنى على وجه المبالغة,كما في كفكف الدمع.
11."حميم":"وَلَا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ",الحميم هو القريب، فعيل من حَمَّ (بفتح الحاء) إذا دنا وقرُب فهو أخص من الصديق.
12."كرة":"فَلَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ",كرّة مرة من الكرّ وهو الرجوع.
13."ريع":"أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ",الريع هو المكان المرتفع عن الأرض ,ولهذا يقال ريع النبات وهو ارتفاعه بالزيادة والنماء, كما ويقال للأفضل والمقيبل فيقولون ريعان الشباب أي أوله وأفضله.
14."بطشتم":وَإِذَا بَطَشْتُم بَطَشْتُمْ جَبَّارِينَ",يطشتم من بطش يبطش بطشًا أي أخذ بالعنف والسطوة,وتأتي بمعنى ضرب السوط والسيف.
15."طلعها هضيم":وَزُرُوعٍ وَنَخْلٍ طَلْعُهَا هَضِيمٌ",الطَّلْع: وعاء يطلع من النخل فيه ثمر النخلة في أول أطواره يخرج كنصل السيف في باطنه شماريخ القِنْو، ويسمى هذا الطلع الكِمَّ (بكسر الكاف) وبعد خروجه بأيام ينفلق ذلك الوعاء عن الشماريخ وهي الأغصان التي فيها الثمر كحَب صغير، ثم يغلظ ويصير بُسراً ثم تَمْراً.والهضيم: بمعنى المهضوم، وأصل الهضم شدخ الشيء حتى يلين، واستعير هنا للدقيق الضامر، كما يقال: امرأة هضيم الكَشح. وتلك علامة على أنه يخرج تمراً جيّداً. 
16."فارهين":" وَتَنْحِتُونَ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتاً فَارِهِينَ",الفارهين جمع فاره وهو من فرِهَ الرجل يفرَهُ فَرَهًا أشر وبطر فهو فَرِهٌ. وفرُهَ الرجل وغيرهُ يفرُهُ فَرَاهَةً وفَرَاهِيَةً حَذَقَ ومَهَرَ ونشط وخفَّ وصَبُحَ فهو فارِهُ,وكلاهما يصلح هنا.
17."فعقروها":"فَعَقَرُوهَا فَأَصْبَحُوا نَادِمِينَ",العقر هو الذبح.
18."القالين":"َقالَ إِنِّي لِعَمَلِكُم مِّنَ الْقَالِينَ",القالين جمع قالي وهو المبغض وهو من قلاه يقليه أي رماه, فكأن المقلو يقذفه القلب من بغضه فلا يقبله.
19."القسطاس":"وَزِنُوا بِالْقِسْطَاسِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ",القسطاس هو الميزان وقيل هو من أسماء العدل.
20"تبخسوا":" وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءهُمْ وَلَا تَعْثَوْا فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ",بخس يبخس بخسًا أي نقص وظلم.
21."الجبلة":"وَاتَّقُوا الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالْجِبِلَّةَ الْأَوَّلِينَ",الجبلة هي الخلقة .
22."يوم الظلة":"فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَهُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمِ الظُّلَّةِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ", الظلة هي السحابة، كانت فيها صواعق متتابعة,ويوم الظلة هو يوم ذلك العذاب.
23."يهيمون":"أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي كُلِّ وَادٍ يَهِيمُونَ",يهيمون من الهيام وهو الحيرة والتردد في المرعى, وهنا جاء ومُثّل حال الشعراء بحال الإبل الراعية في الأودية متحيرة، لأن الشعراء في حرص على القول لاختلاب النفوس.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 سبتمبر 2009)

> *السلام عليكم
> بارك الله بك أخي الحبيب وحيّاك المولى على متابعتك واهتمامك بالمقالة, ومعك حق فهذه اللفظة قد تُفهم حسب عاميتنا والتي في حقيقتها غير هذا المعنى..
> الهش أصلًا هو الخبط والضرب وهو خاص بالشجر لجني ثماره, فيقال هش الشجرة أي ضربها ليسقط ثمرها وورقها,وهو فعل متعدي إلى الشجرة إلا أنه هنا عُدي بحرف الإستعلاء"على" لما جرت عليه العرب من حذف المفعول لبيان ما لأجله يوقع الورق أو الثمار ,وهنا قصد الغنم, فيكون المعنى أن الهش جعلته ليسقط الورق لغنمي فتأكل منه.
> وقد قرأ الحسن عكرمة بالسين أي "أهس" وهي بمعنى زجر الغنم.
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ابن سينا 
أجدت وأحسنت وأفدت ، وزادك الله علما وفضلا ، ونحن من المتابعين والمقدرين لمجهودك الرائع ، وتدقيقك المتمكن ، ونحتفل بكل ما تكتب وتقدم .


----------



## جمال ناصر حميد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك===ولكني قأريد أيضاحا اكثر لكلمة (كلالة)-----وأن أمرأ يورث كلالة ----قما المقصود بذلك-----مع تقديري


----------



## دى ماركو (21 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد الحركات والسكون
عيد سعبد 
وكل سنه وانتو بصحه وعافيه وايمان


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الصراحه لا اجد ما يمكن ان اشكرك به
جزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابن سينا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكل الإخوة والأخوات على مرورهم ومشاركتهم...وبالنسبة إلى سؤال الأخ جمال ناصر الدين فهاكم الجواب:
الكلالة من كلّ والكلّ بالفتح يعني لغة الإعياء, كما قال الشاعر:
فآليتُ لا أرثي لَها مِن كلالة***ولا من حفى حتّى أُلاقي مُحَمَّدا
أي تعبًا وإعياءً
واستعيرت في القرابة دون الوالد والولد لضعفها أو لسقوط طرفي الأنسان حيث اعتبرت العرب الوالد والولد طرفيه , وهو الرجل الذي لا والد له ولا ولد, وكأن هذا الأمر يكلّه, فهو كلالة,لأن الرجل بإبيه وولده لا يكلّ, والذي لا والد له ولا ولد فهو كلالة اي أهل الإعياء.
وقيل أن الكلالة لا تطلق إلا على الرجل الذي يموت وفيه هذه الصفات.
والله أعلم


----------



## ابن سينا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة النمل"
1."آنست":"إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَاراً",آنست من الإيناس وهو ضد الوحشة,والمقصود هو أبصرت ورأيت لأن في الرؤية والبصر أول الإيناس.
2."شهاب قبس":"نَاراً سَآتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ آتِيكُم بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ",الشهاب هو شعلة النار أو جذوتها,والقبس من قبس يقبس أي أخذ وهو خاص بالنار,فالقبس يعني شغلة النار المأخوذة من أصلها.
3."تصطلون":" لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ",الإصطلاء غفتعال من الصلي وهو في الأصل الدنو من النار من أجل الدفء, وأطلق بعدها على النار لما فيها من الدفء.
4.منطق الطير":"وَقَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا مَنطِقَ الطَّيْرِ",المنطق غلى الحقيقة يطلق على الصوتُ المشتمل على حروف تدل على معان,وهنا أطلق على ما يسجع به الطير تشبيهاً له بنطق الإنسان من حيث هو ذو دلالة لسليمان على ما في ضمائر الطير.
5."النمل":"حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَوْا عَلَى وَادِي النَّمْلِ",النمل اسم جنس لحشرات صغيرة ذات ست أرجل تسكن في شقوق من الأرض,وأصل التسمية بهذا من التنّمل أي التحرك بقوة وكثرة, يقال تنمّل الرجل أي كثر تحركه .
6.أوزعني":"فَتَبَسَّمَ ضَاحِكاً مِّن قَوْلِهَا وَقَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ",أوزع فعل مزيد من وزع أي كفّ ,والمعنى يصبح أكفه وأرتبطه لا ينفلت عني وهو مجاز عن ملازمة الشكر والمداومة عليه.
7."الهدهد":"َقَالَ مَا لِيَ لَا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ",الهدهد طائر نتن الرائحة وله ميزة الكشف عن الماء تحت الأرض,واسمه يبدو أنه من هدهد أي هدر, لأن من الهدرة قرقرة كما يسجع ذلك الطائر.
8."الخبء":"َلَّا يَسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُخْرِجُ الْخَبْءَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ",الخبء مصدر خبأ الشيء إذا أخفاه. أطلق هنا على اسم المفعول، أي المَخبوء على طريقة المبالغة في الخفاء كما هو شأن الوصف بالمصدر.
9."الصرح":"قِيلَ لَهَا ادْخُلِي الصَّرْحَ",الصرح هو كل بناء عظيم عال وهنا قصد القصر, وهو من التصريح فكأنه يصرح عن نفسه لعظمته وعلوه. 
10."لجة":" فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ لُجَّةً",اللجة هي كثرة الماء وفورانه.
11."ممرد من قوارير":" قَالَ إِنَّهُ صَرْحٌ مُّمَرَّدٌ مِّن قَوَارِيرَ", الممرد هو الأملس العاري الشوائب, ولهذا يقال للشاب العاري من شعر الوجه الأمرد, والمارد لأنه متعري من الخير أملس,والقوارير جمع قارورة وهي في الأصل زجاجة يُسكب فيها الخمر ليرى تفت الخمر ومقداره, وأصل اللفظة من قرّ يقّر في قعر الإناء.
12."رهط":" وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا يُصْلِحُونَ",الرهط العدد من الناس حوالي العشرة وهو مِثل النَفر.
13."عمون":" بَلِ ادَّارَكَ عِلْمُهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهَا بَلْ هُم مِّنْهَا عَمِونَ", عمون جمع عممٍ بالتنوين وهو فعل من العمى، صاغوا له مثال المبالغة للدلالة على شدة العمى، وهو تشبيه عدم العلم بالعمى، وعادم العلم بالأعمى.
14."ردف":" قُلْ عَسَى أَن يَكُونَ رَدِفَ لَكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ",الردف هو التابع عن قرب.
15."داخرين":" إِلَّا مَن شَاء اللَّهُ وَكُلٌّ أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ",داخرين جمع داخر وهو من دخر أي صغر وذل,فالداخرون هم الأذلاء الصغار.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة القصص"
1."يستحيّ":"يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ",من الإستحياء وهو طلب الحياة للأخرين,وهنا تعني يستبقي حياة الإناث من الأطفال حتى يبلغن ما يطلب من النساء.
2."قصّيه":"َقَالَتْ لِأُخْتِهِ قُصِّيهِ فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَن جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ",من قصّ يقصّ,والقصّ يعني اتباع الأثر.
3."استوى":" وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْماً وَعِلْماً",استوى أي كما البنية والنمو.
4."وكزه":"فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِن شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ",وكز يكز وكزًا إذا دفع وتعني أيضًا الضرب باليد بجمع الأصابع.
5."ظهير":" فَلَنْ أَكُونَ ظَهِيراً لِّلْمُجْرِمِينَ",الظهير هو المعين.
6."تلقاء":"وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاء مَدْيَنَ",تلقاء هي تفعال من اللقاء والمقاربة,وتعني في جهة تلاقي أوتقارب.
7."الرعاء":"قَالَتَا لَا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاء وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ",الرعاء هي جمع راعٍ, وهو الذي يرعى الغنم والإبل.
8."حجج":" عَلَى أَن تَأْجُرَنِي ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ ",الحجج حمع حجة وهي السنة .
9."ردءً":"وَأَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ مِنِّي لِسَاناً فَأَرْسِلْهُ مَعِيَ رِدْءاً",الردء هو الناصر والمعين,وتأتي بمعنى القوة والعماد.
10."مقبوحين":" وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ هُم مِّنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ",جمع مقبوح وهو المشتوم بـ"قبح", حيث يقال قبحه الله أي جعله قبيحًا بين الناس.
11."ثاويًا":" وَمَا كُنتَ ثَاوِياً فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ",الثاوي اسم الفاعل من ثوى يثوي في المكان أي أقام وأكال المدة فيه,فالثاوي هو القيم.
12.بطرت":"وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَرْيَةٍ بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا",بطر يبطر بطرًا أي شَقَّهُ ومنهُ سُمِّي البيطار ,وبطر الحق أي كرهه وتكبر عليه,وقد تأتي بمعنى كفر.
13."سرمد":" قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ النَّهَارَ سَرْمَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ",السرمد هو في الأصل السرد ويعني الدائم المتتابع لا ينقطع,والميم مزيدة ,ومنهاقول العرب في الأشهر الحرم ثلاثة سرد وواحد فرد.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة العنكبوت"
1."جاثمين":"فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ",جمع جاثم وهو من جثم يجثم الطائر اي لزم مكانه ولم يبرحه, وهو هنا كناية على جلوسهم على ركبهم كالبهائم.
2."العنكبوت":"مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاء كَمَثَلِ الْعَنكَبُوتِ",العنكبوت صنف من الحشرات التي تفرز مادة كالخيوط والنسيج,وهو مشتق ً من العكب بالفتج بمعنى الشدة في السير فكأنه لشدة وثبه لصيد الذباب أو لشدة حركته عند فراره أطلق عليه اسم العنكبوت.
3.دابة":"وَكَأَيِّن مِن دَابَّةٍ لَا تَحْمِلُ رِزْقَهَا ", دابّة من دب يدب دبيبًا أي مشى على هينتهِ كمشي الطفل والنملة والضعيف,والدابة مؤنث داب وهو كل ما يدب على الأرض.
4."الحيوان":"وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ",الحيوان مصدر حي سمي به ذو الحياة في غير هذا المحل، وأصله حييان فقلبت الياء الثانية واواً على خلاف القياس فلامه ياء وإلى ذلك ذهب سيبويه , وهو أبلغ من الحياة لما في بناء فعلان من معنى الحركة والاضطراب اللازم للحياة .
5."مثوى":" أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى لِّلْكَافِرِينَ", أي ثواء وإقامة لهم أو مكان يثوون فيه ويقيمون،وهي مكان إقامتهم الدائمة.
"سورة الروم"
1."يبلس":"وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ يُبْلِسُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ",الإبلاس الحزن المعترض من شدة اليأس ومنه اشتق إبليس فيما قيل، ولما كان المبلس كثيراً ما يلزم السكوت وينسى ما يعينه قيل أبلس فلان إذا سكت وانقطعت حجته وأبلست الناقة فهي مبلاس إذا لم ترغ من شدة الضبعة وقال ابن ثابت: يقال أبلس الرجل إذا يئس من كل خير، وفي الحديث " وأنا مبشرهم إذا أبلسوا " .
2."روضة":"َأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَهُمْ فِي رَوْضَةٍ يُحْبَرُونَ",الروضة كل أرض ذات أشجار وماء وأزهار في البادية أو في الجنان. ومن أمثال العرب «أحسن من بيضة في روضة» يريدون بيضة النعامة.
3."ربًا":"وَمَا آتَيْتُم مِّن رِّباً لِّيَرْبُوَ فِي أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ فَلَا يَرْبُو عِندَ اللَّهِ ",الربا كل زيادة في المعاملات المالية وهو حرام.
4."يصدّعون":"يَوْمٌ لَّا مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصَّدَّعُونَ",يصدعون أصله يتصدعون,والتصدع في الأصل تفرق أجزاء الأواني ثم استعمل في مطلق التفرق أي يتفرقون فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير، وقيل: يتفرقون تفرق الأشخاص .
5."يستعتبون":"فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لَّا يَنفَعُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ وَلَا هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ",يستعتبون من الإستعتاب وهو استفعال من العتب اي طلب العتبى .


----------



## ابن سينا (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة لقمان"
1."وقرًا":"كَأَن لَّمْ يَسْمَعْهَا كَأَنَّ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ وَقْراً فَبَشِّرْهُ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ",أي صمماً مانعاً من السماع، وأصل معنى الوقر الحمل الثقيل استعير للصمم ثم غلب حتى صار حقيقة فيه.
2."بث":"وَأَلْقَى فِي الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ أَن تَمِيدَ بِكُمْ وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ ",بث يبث بثًا اي فرّق وأثار وهيّج, والسر كشفه وأذاعه.
3."لقمان":"وَإِذْ قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ وَهُوَ يَعِظُهُ يَا بُنَيَّ لَا تُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ", اسم رجل حكيم صالح,وهو اسم أعجمي وإن قيل أن أصله عربي من اللقّم.
4."فصاله":"وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْناً عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ",الفصال هو فعال من الفصل أو العزل عن الرضاعة ويعني الفطام.
5."خردل":"يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّهَا إِن تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِّنْ خَرْدَلٍ ",الخردل نبت له جذر وساق قائمة متفرعة إسطوانية أوراقها كبيرة يُخرج أزهاراً صغيرة صُفْراً سنبلية تتحول إلى قرون دقيقة مربعة الزوايا تخرج بزوراً دقيقة تسمى الخردل أيضاً.
6."تصعّر":"وَلَا تُصَعِّرْ خَدَّكَ لِلنَّاسِ وَلَا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحاً ",من صعّر يصعّر إذا أمال عنقه إلى جانب ليعرض عن جانب آخر، وهو مشتق من الصَعَر بالتحريك لِداء يصيبُ البعير فيلوي منه عنقه فكأنه صيغ له صيغة تكلف بمعنى تكلف إظهار الصعَر وهو تمثيل للاحتقار لأن مصاعرة الخد هيئة المحتقر المستخف في غالب الأحوال.
7."مختال":"إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ",المختال اسم فاعل من اختال بوزن الافتعال من فِعل خَال إذا كان ذا خُيلاء، فهو خائل. والخُيلاء: الكبر والازدهاء، فصيغة الافتعال فيه للمبالغة في الوصف.
8."العروة":"وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى", العروة ما يُجعل كالحلْقة في طرف شيء ليقبض على الشيء منه، فللدّلوْ عروة وللكُوز عُروة,ويبدو أنها مشتقة من عرو وهي أخذ الشيء والإلمام له.
9.ختار":"وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَّا كُلُّ خَتَّارٍ كَفُورٍ",الختار من ختر بختر خترًا اي فسد وخبث, وتأتي أيضًا بمعنى غدر, وهليه فالختار هو الشديد الغدر أو الغدار اللئيم.
10."الغرور":" وَلَا يَغُرَّنَّكُم بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ", الغرور من غرّ يغرّ غرًأ وغُرورًا إذا خدع وطمّع بالباطل, والغرور بفتح الغين هو الذي يكثر تغريره وهنا الشيطان.
11."الغيث":"إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِندَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ ",الغيث هو المطر وهو من غاث يغيث وسمي به المطر الخَاصُّ بالخَيْرِ، الكَثِيرُ النَّافِعُ؛ لأَنه يُغَاثُ به النّاسُ.


----------



## ابن سينا (3 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة السجدة"
1."مهين":"ثُمَّ جَعَلَ نَسْلَهُ مِن سُلَالَةٍ مِّن مَّاء مَّهِينٍ",المهين هو الشيء الممتهن الحقير الذي لا يراعى أمره.
2."يتوفاكم":" قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُم مَّلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ",يتوفاكم من التوفّي وهنا قصد الموت أي يميتكم ملك الموت وهو الموكل بنزع الأرواح.
3."خرّوا":"إِنَّمَا يُؤْمِنُ بِآيَاتِنَا الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهَا خَرُّوا سُجَّداً",خرّوا من خرّ يخرّ خرّاً وخرورًا وتعني السقوط.
4."مرية":"وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ فَلَا تَكُن فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِّن لِّقَائِهِ",المرية هي الشك والتردد.
5."الجُرُز":"أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا نَسُوقُ الْمَاء إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الْجُرُزِ",الجُرز مشتق من الجرز وهو القطع ,ولهذا قيل للسيف أنه جراز أي السيف القاطع, والأرض الجُرز هي الأرض التي انقطع نباتها ليبس أو غيره.
"سورة الأحزاب"
1."عورة":"يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ بُيُوتَنَا عَوْرَةٌ وَمَا هِيَ بِعَوْرَةٍ إِن يُرِيدُونَ إِلَّا فِرَاراً",العورة لغة هي الشق بين الجبلين الذي منه يمكن العدو الدخول, والعورة أيضًا هي الخلل في الثغر,ويبدة أن العروة بمعنى السوءة جاءت من هنا فهي الخلل في الجسم ,لأن العورة ما يستحي المرء إظهاره فهي كالخلل.
2."أقطار":"وَلَوْ دُخِلَتْ عَلَيْهِم مِّنْ أَقْطَارِهَا",أقطار جمع قطر وهو الناحية من المكان وهو جمع تفيد العموم، أي: من جميع جوانب المدينة وذلك أشد هجوم العدوّ على المدينة .
3."أشحة":"أَشِحَّةً عَلَيْكُمْ ",أشحة جمع شحيح وهو البخيل وهو من الشح ,والشح في الأصل هو عدم بذل المال, ويستعمل مجازاً في منع المقدور من النصر أو الإعانة.
4."سلقوكم":" فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ الْخَوْفُ سَلَقُوكُم",سلقوكم من سلق يسلق سلقًا,والسلق يعني قوة الصوت والصياح,والمعنى يصبح أنهم يصيحون عليكم بأعلى أصواتهم,وفسر إبن عباس السلق بالطعن باللسان,سأل نافعُ بن الأزرق عبد الله بن عباس عن { سلقوكم } فقال: الطعن باللسان. فقال نافع: هل تعرف العرب ذلك؟ فقال: نعم، أما سمعت قول الأعشى:
فيهم الخصب والسماحة والنجــــ=ــــدة فيهم والخَاطب المِسلاق
5."ألسنة حداد":" الْمَوْتِ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ حِدَادٍ أَشِحَّةً عَلَى الْخَيْرِ",ألسنة جمع لسان وحداد جمع حديد وهو كل شيء نافذُ فعلِ أمثاله.
6."الأحزاب":" يَحْسَبُونَ الْأَحْزَابَ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا",الأحزاب جكع حزب ,والحزب جند الرجل وأعوانه.
7."قضى نحبه":" فَمِنْهُم مَّن قَضَى نَحْبَهُ وَمِنْهُم مَّن يَنتَظِرُ",النحب لغة هو النذر وهو الأمر الذي يلتزمه الإنسان ويعتقد الوفاء,وعبارة قضى نحبه مستعارة في الموت لأنه كنذر لازم في رقبة كل إنسان.
8."صياصيهم":" وَأَنزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُم مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِن صَيَاصِيهِمْ",الصياصي جمع صيصة وهي في الأصل قرن الثور ولما كان الثور يدافع عن نفسه بقرنه أستعيرت فبما يتخذه الإنسان في الدغاع عن نفسه فأطلقت على الحصن ,فصياصيهم أي حصونهم.
9."أسرحكن":" فَتَعَالَيْنَ أُمَتِّعْكُنَّ وَأُسَرِّحْكُنَّ سَرَاحاً جَمِيلاً",أسرحكن من سرح يسرح اي يطلق سبيل الشيء,وهو من أسماء الطلاق.
10."قرن": وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ ",قرن من وقر يقر وقاراً إذا سكن وثبت,والمعنى اسكن واثبتن في بيوتكن.
11."تبرجن":" وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى",تبرجن من التبرج وهو إظهار المرأة محاسن ذاتها ولباسها وحليها أمام الرجال.
12."وطرًا":" إِذَا قَضَوْا مِنْهُنَّ وَطَراً وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولاً",الوطر الحاجة المهمة، والنهمة قال النابغة:
فمن يكن قد قضى من خَلة وطَراً=فإنني منكِ ما قَضَّيت أوطاري
13."سراجًا":" وَدَاعِياً إِلَى اللَّهِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَسِرَاجاً مُّنِيراً",السراج هو المصباح المنير وهو من سرج يسرج سراجًا أي أشعل واضاء.
14."يدنين":" يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُل لِّأَزْوَاجِكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ وَنِسَاء الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ",يدنين من الإدناء وهوالتقريب، وهو كناية عن اللبس والوضع، أي يضعن عليهن جلابيبهن.
15."جلابيبهن":" يُدْنِينَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِن جَلَابِيبِهِنَّ",الجلابيب جمع جلباب وهو ثوب أصغر من الرداء وأكبر من الخمار والقِناع، تضعه المرأة على رأسها فيتدلى جانباه على عذارَيْها وينسدل سائره على كتفها وظهرها، تلبسه عند الخروج والسفر.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة سبأ":
1."أوبي":وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ مِنَّا فَضْلاً يَا جِبَالُ أَوِّبِي مَعَهُ ",أوب من آب بمعنى رجع وضعّف للمبالغة,والمقصود هنا بالتأويب التسبيح , والمراد رجعي معه التسبيح وردديه.
2."سابغات:"أَنِ اعْمَلْ سَابِغَاتٍ ",السابغات جمع سابغة,ةسابغة هي الدرع الواسعة,وأصلها من السبوغ اي الكمال والتمام من الفعل سبغ أي أتم وأكمل ووسّع,وتجمع على سوابغ كما قال الشاعر:"
عليها أسود ضاريات لبوسهم=سوابغ بيض لا تخرقها النبل
3."السرد":"وَقَدِّرْ فِي السَّرْدِ ", السرد نسج في الأصل كما قال الراغب خرز ما يخشن ويغلظ قال الشماخ:
فظلت سراعاً خيلنا في بيوتكم=كما تابعت سرد العنان الخوارز
واستعير لنظم الحديد.
4."عين القطر":"وَأَسَلْنَا لَهُ عَيْنَ الْقِطْرِ ",للقطر هو النحاس المذاب, وعين على المجاز أي عين يسيل منها النحاس المذاب.
5."جفان":"مَّحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍ ",الجفان جمع جفنة، وهي القصعة العظيمة التي يجفن فيها الماء.
6."الجواب":"كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَّاسِيَاتٍ", الجواب هي الجوابي وهي جمع جابية وتعني الحوض العظيم الواسع العميق الذي يجمع فيه الماء لسقي الأشجار والزروع.
7."قدور":"كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَّاسِيَاتٍ ",القدور جمع قدر وهي إناء يوضع فيه الطعام ليطبخ من لحم وزيت وأدهان وتوابل.
8."راسيات":"كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَّاسِيَاتٍ ",الراسيات الثابتات في الأرض التي لا تُنزل من فوق أثافيها لتداول الطبخ فيها صباحَ مساءَ.
9."منسأة":"إِلَّا دَابَّةُ الْأَرْضِ تَأْكُلُ مِنسَأَتَهُ ",المنسأة هي آلة النسأ وهي العصا من نسأت البعير إذا طردته لأنها يطرد بها أو من نسأته إذا أخرته ومنه النسىء، ويظهر من هذا أنها العصا الكبيرة التي تكون مع الراعي وأضرابه.
10."سيل العرم":"فَأَعْرَضُوا فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَيْلَ الْعَرِمِ ",السيل معلةم من سال يسيل,والعرم من عرم يعرم فهو عارم أي شرس وخبث ,كما وتكلق على الحدة والشدة,فيقال ليل عارم أي شديد البرد,والسيل العرم أي المطر الشديد.
11."خمط":"وَبَدَّلْنَاهُم بِجَنَّتَيْهِمْ جَنَّتَيْنِ ذَوَاتَى أُكُلٍ خَمْطٍ ", الخمط أي حامض أو مر، وعن ابن عباس الخمط الأراك.
12."أثل":"وَأَثْلٍ وَشَيْءٍ مِّن سِدْرٍ قَلِيلٍ",الأثل شجر عظيم من شجر العضاه يشبه الطرفاء.
13."سدر":"مِّن سِدْرٍ قَلِيلٍ",والسدر: شجر من العضاه أيضاً له شَوْك يشبه شجر العناب. وكلها تنبت في الفيافي.
14."فوت":"وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ فَزِعُوا فَلَا فَوْتَ وَأُخِذُوا مِن مَّكَانٍ قَرِيبٍ",الفوت: التفلت والخلاص من العقاب، قال رويشد الطائي:
إن تذنبوا ثم تأتيني بقيتكم =مما علي بذنب منكم فوت
15.التناوش":"وَقَالُوا آمَنَّا بِهِ وَأَنَّى لَهُمُ التَّنَاوُشُ مِن مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ",التناوش تفاعل من ناش ينوش أي تناول ,والتناوش و التناول السهل أو الخفيف وأكثر وروده في شرب الإِبل شرباً خفيفاً من الحوض ونحوه، قال غَيلان بن حُريْث:
باتتْ تنُوش الحوضَ نَوْشاً من عَلا=نَوْشاً به تقطع أجْواز الفَلا
يتحدث عن راحلته، أي تتناول الماء من أعلاه ولا تغوص مشافرها فيه.
16"حيل":" وَحِيلَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ",حيل فعل مبني للمجهول من الحيلولة.


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## م.التكنلوجية (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## ابن سينا (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكما وبكل من مر وعلق وشارك...وأسأل الله أن يجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور عيوننا وضياءً لنا في قبورنا.
اللهــــــــــــــــــــــم أمـــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## ابن سينا (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة فاطر"
1."فاطر":"الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ",فاطر فاعل من فطر أي خلق, وفيه معنى التكون سريعاً لأنه مشتق من الفطر وهو الشق.
2."حسرات":" فَلَا تَذْهَبْ نَفْسُكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسَرَاتٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ",الحسلاات جمع حسرة وهي الغم على ما فاته والندم عليه كأنه انحسر عنه ما حمله على ما ارتكبه أو انحسر قواه من فرط غم أو أدركه إعياء عن تدارك ما فرط منه.
3."سائغ":"الْبَحْرَانِ هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ سَائِغٌ شَرَابُهُ وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ ",السائغ من ساغ يسوغ سوغًا أي شرب بسهولة دون غصة أو كره.
4."قطمير":"وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ مَا يَمْلِكُونَ مِن قِطْمِيرٍ",القطمير هو القشرة التي في شَقّ النواة كالخيط الدقيق,والمعنى أنهم لا يملكون شيئًا ولوحقيرًا.
5."جدد":"وَمِنَ الْجِبَالِ جُدَدٌ بِيضٌ وَحُمْرٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهَا ٌ",الجدد جمع جُدّة وهي الطريقة وقال إبن عباس هي الطرائق طريقة بيضاء وطريقة خضراء وأنشد قول الشاعر:
قد غادر السبع في صفحاتها جدداً=كأنها طرق لاحت على أكم
6."غرابيب":"وَغَرَابِيبُ سُود",الغرابيب جمع غربيب وهو الذي أبعد في السواد وأغرب فيه ومنه الغراب،وهنا للتأكيد اللفظي على شدة السواد كما تقول العرب : أسود غربيب وأبيض يقق وأصفر فاقع وأحمر قاني.
7."لؤلؤ":"ِفيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِن ذَهَبٍ وَلُؤْلُؤاً ",اللؤلؤ يبدو أنه مشتق من لألأ أي أضاء ولمع لأن اللؤلؤ يضيء ويلمع وهي الدرة.
8."حرير":"وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ",الحرير هو ثياب من إِبْرَيْسَمٍ,ويبدو أنها مشتقة من الحرّ والذي يعني كل ما هو فاخر ولين وحسن.
9."لغوب":"وَلَا يَمَسُّنَا فِيهَا لُغُوبٌ",اللغوب من لَغَبَ يَلْغُبُ، بالضم، لُغُوباً ولَغْباً ولَغِبَ،أي أَعْيا أَشدَّ الإِعْياءِ.
"سورة يس"
1."عززنا":"فَعَزَّزْنَا بِثَالِثٍ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا إِلَيْكُم مُّرْسَلُونَ",عززنا من عزز يعزز أي يقوي وأصلها من عزز المطر الأرض إذا لبدها وشدها ويقال للأرض الصلبة العزاز ومنه العز ّبمعناه المعروف.
2."العرجون":"وَالْقَمَرَ قَدَّرْنَاهُ مَنَازِلَ حَتَّى عَادَ كَالْعُرْجُونِ الْقَدِيمِ",العرجون هو العود الذي تخرجه النخلة فيكون الثمر في منتهاه وهو الذي يبقى متصلاً بالنخلة بعد قطع الكَبَاسَة منه وهي مجتمع أعواد التمر.
3."الصور":"َنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَإِذَا هُم مِّنَ الْأَجْدَاثِ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَنسِلُونَ",الصور هو القرن اذي ينفخ فيه.
4."فاكهون":"ِإنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ الْيَوْمَ فِي شُغُلٍ فَاكِهُونَ",فاكهون جمع فاكه وهو ذو الفكاهة ويعني أيضًا الطيب النفس الضحوك .
5."الأرائك":"هُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُمْ فِي ظِلَالٍ عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ مُتَّكِؤُونَ",أرائك جمع أريكة ,والأريكة: اسم لمجموع السرير والحجلة,قال ابن عباس: لا تكون أريكة حتى يكون السرير في الحجلة فإن كان سرير بغير حجلة لا تكون أريكة وإن كانت حجلة بغير سرير لم تكن أريكة فالسرير والحجلة أريكة. 
6."طمسنا":"وَلَوْ نَشَاء لَطَمَسْنَا عَلَى أَعْيُنِهِمْ فَاسْتَبَقُوا الصِّرَاطَ فَأَنَّى يُبْصِرُونَ",طمسنا من طمس يطمس طمسًا إذا درَسَ وامَّحى أَثَرُه,فالطمس هو مسخ شواهد العين بإزالة سوادها وبياضها أو اختلاطهما وهو العمى أو العَور، ويقال: طريق مطموسة، إذا لم تكن فيها آثار السائرين ليقْفُوَهَا السائر.
7."مسخناهم":"وَلَوْ نَشَاء لَمَسَخْنَاهُمْ عَلَى مَكَانَتِهِمْ ",مسخناهم من مسخ يمسخ مسخًا وهو مسخ ومسيخ ,والمسخ هو تصيير جسم الإِنسان في صورة جسم من غير نوعه,أو من صورة إلى صورة أقبح.
8."رميم":" قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ", الرميم هو البالي وهو من رَمَّ العظمُ وأَرَمَّ، إذا بَلِي فهو فعيل بمعنى المصدر، يقال: رمّ العظمُ رميماً.


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ابن سينا (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكم جميعًا على المرور والتعليق....وجعل ما سطرتموه من حرف في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## ابن سينا (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الصافات"
1."الصافات":"وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفّاً",الصافات جمع صافة وهي الجماعة المصطفة بعضها مع بعض,والمقصود هنا الملائكة,ويكمن أن يكون المعنى على الحقيقة أي أن الملائكة تصطف بعضعها مع بعض أي في صفوف تتقدم بعضعها على بعض وحسب الدرجة والمرتبة,أو على المجاز للإمتثال لأوامر الله.
2."دحورًا":"دُحُوراً وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ وَاصِبٌ",دحور مفعول من دحر أي طرد وأبعد.
3."واصب":" وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ وَاصِبٌ", الواصب فاعل من وصب يصب وصوبًا إذا دام, فالواصب يعني الدائم.
4."شهاب":"ِ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ ثَاقِبٌ", الشهاب هو القبس والجمر من النار ,والمقصود هنا النيزك.والثاقب أيضًا فاعل من ثقب أي خرق, فالثاقب هو الخارق.
5." لازب":"إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُم مِّن طِينٍ لَّازِبٍ",اللازب من لزب يلزب إذا لصق وصلب,ويمكن ان تأتي بمعنى لازم,كقولنا ضربة لازب أي لازمة. 
6."يستسخرون":"وَإِذَا رَأَوْا آيَةً يَسْتَسْخِرُونَ",هي في الأصل يسخرون من سخر وأضيفت التاء والسين للمبالغة.
7."غول":" لَا فِيهَا غَوْلٌ َ",الغول مشتق من غال إذا أهلك, فالغول هو ما يهلك العقل من خمر ,وجاءت نكرة لنفي جنس كل ما يهلك العقل.
8."ينزفون":"وَلَا هُمْ عَنْهَا يُنزَفُون", ينزفون من نزف إذا فرغ, وشبه هنا العقل بالدم كقولنا:نزف دم الجريح.
9."مكنون":"كَأَنَّهُنَّ بَيْضٌ مَّكْنُونٌ"و المكنون من كّن يكّن أي حفظ وصان,فالمكنون هو المحفوظ المصان, وشبهت النساء بالبيياض المكنون لما فيه من شدة اللمعان الضارب للصفرة كما هي عادة العرب في وصف بياض النساء.
10"قرين":"قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ إِنِّي كَانَ لِي قَرِينٌ", القرين هو الملازم الذي يقترن بالإنسان ويصاحبه.
11."الزقوم":"أَذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ نُّزُلاً أَمْ شَجَرَةُ الزَّقُّومِ", الزقوم هي شجرة تنبت في أصل الجحيم,وهي مشتقة من التزقم وهو البلْع على جَهد لكراهة الشيء.
12."طلعها:"طَلْعُهَا كَأَنَّهُ رُؤُوسُ الشَّيَاطِينِ",الطلع هو أول الثمر.
13."الكرب":"وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ مِنَ الْكَرْبِ الْعَظِيمِ",الكرب هوالحزن الشديد والغم.
14."راغ":"فَرَاغَ إِلَى آلِهَتِهِمْ فَقَالَ أَلَا تَأْكُلُونَ",راغ يروغ رغوًا إذا حاد عن الشيء, ومنها المراوغ والمرواغة.
15.تله الجبين":"فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ",تلّه للجبين أي صرعه على الأرض حتى الجبين, وأصل التّل هو الرمي على التل وهو التراب المجتمع ثم عمم في كل صرع.
16."أبق":"إِذْ أَبَقَ إِلَى الْفُلْكِ الْمَشْحُونِ", أبق إذا هرب وفر, وهو في الأصل لهروب العبد من سيده, وهنا استعيرت إستعارة تمثيلية شبهت خروج النبي من بين قومه دون إذن ربه .
17."مليم":"فَالْتَقَمَهُ الْحُوتُ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ", الميلم اسم فاعل من ألام، إذا فعل ما يلومه عليه الناس لأنه جعلهم لائمين فهو ألاَمَهم على نفسه.
18."يقطين":"وَأَنبَتْنَا عَلَيْهِ شَجَرَةً مِّن يَقْطِينٍ",اليقطين يفعيل من قطن بالمكان إذا أقام به,والشجر هو كل نبات لا ساق له,ويبدو أن أصل تسمية تلك الشجرة باليقطين لدنوها من الأرض وكأنها تقطن فيها.


----------



## ابن سينا (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة ص"
1."وَلَاتَ حِينَ مَنَاصٍ":"كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَبْلِهِم مِّن قَرْنٍ فَنَادَوْا وَلَاتَ حِينَ مَنَاصٍ",لات هو في الأصل حرف نفي "لا" وأضيفت التاء فأصبحت "لات" مثل "ربت"و"وثمت", وتدخل على أسماء الأزمان فقط أو ما يتضمن معاني الأزمان من إشارة ونحوها. ومناص من ناص أي فات ونجا,والمعنى يصبح "فنادوا في زمن لا نجاة فيه.
2."فَوَاقٍ":"وَمَا يَنظُرُ هَؤُلَاء إِلَّا صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً مَّا لَهَا مِن فَوَاقٍ",الفواق يدل على قصر الزمن ويعني في الأصل الفترة التي تُترك فيها الناقة ولا تحلب كي يرضع فصيلهاو ثم يعاد حلبها,أو هي الفترة بين حلبتين متتاليتين.
3." قِطَّنَا ":"وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا عَجِّل لَّنَا قِطَّنَا قَبْلَ يَوْمِ الْحِسَابِ",القط هو القسط من الشيء،وهو أشبه بالصك كما كانت صكوك الغفران ,وتعني أيضًا ورقة العطاء أو العقاب, والأكثر أنه ورقة العطاء.
4."تُشْطِطْ ":"َاحْكُم بَيْنَنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَلَا تُشْطِطْ ", تشطط من شطط يشطط إذا جار على أخر او ظلم,وقد تكون بمعنى بعد عن الحق وتحمل نفس المعنى في الجور والظلم.
5."أَكْفِلْنِيهَا":"وَلِيَ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ فَقَالَ أَكْفِلْنِيهَا", أكفلنيها أي اجعلها في كفالتي، أي حفظي وهو كناية عن الإِعطاء والهبة، أي هَبْهَا لي.
6."وَعَزَّنِي ِ":"وَعَزَّنِي فِي الْخِطَابِ",عزّني أي غلبني في مخاطبته، أي أظهر في الكلام عزّة عليّ وتطاولاً. فجَعل الخطاب ظرفاً للعزّة مجازاً لأن الخطاب دل على العزة والغلبة فوقع تنزيل المدلول منزلة المظروف وهو كثير في الاستعمال.
7."َالْفُجَّار":" أَمْ نَجْعَلُ الْمُتَّقِينَ كَالْفُجَّارِ",الفجار جمع فاجر وهو من فجر يفجر فجرًا إذا انْبَعَثَ في المعاصي, والمقصود هنا الكفر.
8."الصَّافِنَاتُ الْجِيَادُ"ِ:"إذْ عُرِضَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْعَشِيِّ الصَّافِنَاتُ الْجِيَادُ",الصافنات جمع صافن وهي صفة الخيل الجيدة والدالة على كرم أصل الفرس وحسن خلاله, وهي من صفن الخيل يصفن إذا وقف على ثلاثة قوائم والرابعة لا تصب الأرض.
9."رُخَاء":"َسَخَّرْنَا لَهُ الرِّيحَ تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ رُخَاء حَيْثُ أَصَابَ",الرخاء اللينة التي لا زعزعة في هبوبها.
10."بِنُصْبٍ":"أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ بِنُصْبٍ وَعَذَابٍ",النصب هو غاية التعب والإرهاق.
11."ضِغْث":"وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثاً فَاضْرِب بِّهِ ",الضغث هو عثكال النخيل ,أو حزمة من حشيش أو ريحان أو قضبان.ومنه المثل" ضغث على إبالة ",والإبالة الحزمة من الحطب .
12"ولا تحنث":":وَلَا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِراً" ,الحنث هو عدم البر ببالقسم, أو الخُلْفُ في اليمين.
13."أتراب":"وَعِندَهُمْ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ أَتْرَابٌ",الأتراب جمع تِرب وهو اسم لمن كان عمره مساوياً عُمرَ من يُضاف إليه، نقول: هو تِرب فلان، وهي ترب فلانة، ولا تلحق لفظَ ترب علامةُ تأنيث. والمراد: أنهن أتراب بعضُهن لبعض، وأنهن أتراب لأزواجهن لأن التحابَّ بين الأقران أمكن.
14."غسّاق":"هَذَا فَلْيَذُوقُوهُ حَمِيمٌ وَغَسَّاقٌ",الغسّاق على وزن فعّال وهي صيغة مبالغة من الفاعل غاسق أي سائل, وهو مشتق من غسق يغسق أي سال وانصب.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الزمر"
1."ظلل":" لَهُم مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ مِّنَ النَّارِ",الظلل جمع ظلة وهي شيء مرتفع من بناء أو أعواد مثل الصُّفَّة يستظل به الجالس تحته، مشتقة من الظلّ لأنها يكون لها ظِلّ في الشمس".
2.الطاغوت"وَالَّذِينَ اجْتَنَبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ أَن يَعْبُدُوهَا",الطاغوت مصدر أو اسم مصدر طَغا على وزن فَعَلُوت مثل رَحموتٍ وملكوت. 
3."حطامًا":" ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ حُطَاماً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَى لِأُوْلِي الْأَلْبَابِ",الحطام على وزن فعال وهو يدل على المفعول أي المحطوم, ومثله الفتات والدقاق,والمحطوم أي المكسور إذ أنه يبلغ من اليبس إلى حد أن يتحطم ويتكسر بحك بعضه بعضاً وتساقُطه وكسر الريح إياه.
4."متشاكسون":"ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً رَّجُلاً فِيهِ شُرَكَاء مُتَشَاكِسُونَ",مشاكسون جمع مشاكس وهو الذي يخالف أشد الخلاف ,مشتق من التشاكس أي شدة التخالف.
5."اشمأزت":"وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ",اشمأزت من اشمأز يشمأز إذا كره أشد الكراهية ونفر.
6."حاق":"وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُون",حاق يحيق حيقًا وحوقًا إذا أحاط بالشيء,فهو متعد بحرف الجر.
7."خولناه":"ثُمَّ إِذَا خَوَّلْنَاهُ نِعْمَةً مِّنَّا قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ ",خولناه من التخويل وهو الإعطاء,فخولناه أي أعطيناه.
8."مقاليد":"لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ",مقاليد جمع مقلاد وقيل هو جمع مقلد وهو المفتاح,وقيل أيضًا أنه مشتق من التقليد بمعنى الإلزام ومنه تقليد القضاء وهو إلزامه النظر في أموره، وكذا القلادة للزومها للعنق، وجعل اسماً للآلة المعروفة للإلزام بمعنى الحفظ وهو على جميع هذه الأقوال عربـي والأشهر الأظهر كونه معرباً فهو جمع إقليد معرب إكليد.
9."زمرًا":"وَسِيقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ زُمَراً",الزمر جمع زمرة وهي الجماعة القليلة، ومنه قيل شاة زمرة قليلة الشعر ورجل زمر قليل المروءة، ومنه اشتق الزمر، والزمارة كناية عن الفاجرة.
10."حافين":"وَتَرَى الْمَلَائِكَةَ حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ ",حافين جمع حاف وهو من الحفاف بمعنى الجانب,وقيل أنه جمع لا يفرد لأن الإحداق والإحاطة لا يتصور بفرد وإنما يتحقق بالجمع،والذي أراه أن الإفراد هذا لا يجوز بحق البشر فأما الملائكة فهم وكأنهم على قلب فرد واحد, فيجوز في حقهم الإفراد.
والله أعلم


----------



## ابن سينا (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة غافر"
1."ذو الطول":"َغافِرِ الذَّنبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ",الطوْل يطلق على سعة الفضل وسعة المال، ويطلق على مطلق القدرة ,وظاهرُه الإِطلاقُ .وذو الطول أي ذو الفضل والقدرة المطلقة.
2.الجحيم":"وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ",الجحيم تعني شدة الألتهاب, وهي مشتقة من جحم النار أي أججها وشد نارها.
3."مقت":"ِإنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُنَادَوْنَ لَمَقْتُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ مِن مَّقْتِكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ ",المقت هو شدة البغض والكراهية, وهي من مقت يمقت مقتًا أي كره وبغض بغضًا شديدًا.
4."الروح":"رَفِيعُ الدَّرَجَاتِ ذُو الْعَرْشِ يُلْقِي الرُّوحَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَى مَن يَشَاءُ",الروح من الألفاظ المشتركة,وتعني سر الحياة أو الملك جبرائيل, أو الوحي,وهنا تعني الوحي.
5."يوم الأزفة":"وَأَنذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْآزِفَةِ ", هو يوم القيامة. وأصل الآزفة اسم فاعل مؤنث مشتق من فعل أزِف الأمر، إذا قرب، فالآزفة صفة لموصوف محذوف تقديره: الساعة الآزفة، أو القيامة الآزفة.
6."كاظمين":"إِذِ الْقُلُوبُ لَدَى الْحَنَاجِرِ كَاظِمِينَ",كاظمين جمع كاظم وهو اسم الفاعل من كظم أي رد وحبس وأمسك,فالكاظمون هم الذين يحبسون غيظهم في صدورهم.
7.الأسباب":"وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا هَامَانُ ابْنِ لِي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَبْلُغُ الْأَسْبَابَ",الأسباب جمع سبب وهو ما يوصِّل إلى مكان بعيد، فيطلق السبب على الطريق، ويطلق على الحبل لأنهم كانوا يتوصلون به إلى أعلى النخيل. والمراد هنا: طرق السماوات.
8.داخرين":"ِإنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِي سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ",داخرين جمع داخر وهو مشتق من دخر يدخر دخرًا ودخورًا إذا صغر وذلَّ ,فالداخرون هو الصاغرون الذليلون.
9."الأغلال":"إِذِ الْأَغْلَالُ فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ وَالسَّلَاسِلُ يُسْحَبُونَ",الأغلال جمع غُل وهو حلقة من قِدَ أو حديد تحيط بالعنق تناط بها سلسلة من حديد، أو سَير من قِدّ يُمسك بها المجرم والأسير.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة فصلت"
1."أكنة":" وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا فِي أَكِنَّةٍ مِّمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ ",أكنة جمع كنان وهو الغطاء,وشُبهت القلوب بالأشياء المغطّاة على طريقة الاستعارة المكنية.
2.أقواتها":"وَقَدَّرَ فِيهَا أَقْوَاتَهَا فِي أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ سَوَاء لِّلسَّائِلِينَ",الأقوات جمع قوت ,والقوت ما يقتات به وهو ما يُمْسِكُ الرَّمَقَ من الرِّزْق,أو ما يحفظ النفس.
3."استوى":" ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاء وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ",الاستواء: القصد إلى الشيء تَوًّا لا يعترضه شيء آخر. وهو تمثيل لتعلق إرادة الله تعالى بإيجاد السماوات.
4."صاعقة":"َفإِنْ أَعْرَضُوا فَقُلْ أَنذَرْتُكُمْ صَاعِقَةً مِّثْلَ صَاعِقَةِ عَادٍ وَثَمُودَ",الصاعقة من صعق يصعق وهي النار التي تحرق, وتجمع على صواعق.
5."صرصر":"فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحاً صَرْصَراً",الصرصر أصله الصر وضعف للمبالغة في الشدة, والصر هو الصياح,والمقصود هنا الريح العاصفة التي يكون لها صرصرة، أي دويّ في هبوبها من شدة سرعة تنقلها.
6."نحسات":فِي أَيَّامٍ نَّحِسَاتٍ لِّنُذِيقَهُمْ عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا",نحسات جمع نحسة وهي ضد السعد,والمقصود أيام مشائيم.
7."قيضنا":"وَقَيَّضْنَا لَهُمْ قُرَنَاء فَزَيَّنُوا لَهُم مَّا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ ",قيض يقيض إذا أَتاح وهيَّأ ,أو قدّر.
8."الغوا":"وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ",الغوا من اللغو وهو : القول الذي لا فائدة فيه، ويسمى الكلام الذي لا جدوى له لغوا.
9."نزغ":"وَإِمَّا يَنزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ",النزغ: النخس، وحقيقته: مسّ شديد للجِلد بِطرَف عُود أو إصبَع، فهو مصدر، وهو هنا مستعار لاتصال القوة الشيطانية بخواطر الإنسان تأمره بالشر وتصرفه عن الخير.
10."أكمامها":"وَمَا تَخْرُجُ مِن ثَمَرَاتٍ مِّنْ أَكْمَامِهَا",الأكما جمع كِمّ هو وعاء الثّمر وهو الجُفّ الذي يخرج من النّخلة محتوياً على طلْع الثّمرإذا ضم,ولهذا يقال كم القميص إذا ستر اليد.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الشورى"​1."شرع":"شَرَعَ لَكُم مِّنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحاً",شرع في الأصل تعني جعل طريقًًا واسعة, وأطلق على سنّ القوانين والأديان,وأصبحت تطلق على الشريعة من باب الإستعارة.
2."داحضة":"وَالَّذِينَ يُحَاجُّونَ فِي اللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ حُجَّتُهُمْ دَاحِضَةٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ",داحضة أي زائلة باطلة, وهي من دحض يدحض دحضًا إذا أزال وأبطل.
3."حرث":"َإن كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ الْآخِرَةِ نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ",الحرث في الأصل هو شق الأرض من أجل الزراعة, وتطلق أيضًا على الأرض التي فيها شجر ونبات ,وهنا استعيرت لتدل على ما يجني فاعل الخير من جراء فعله,وكأنه زرع فثمر فجنى.
4."روضات":"وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فِي رَوْضَاتِ الْجَنَّاتِ",الروضات جمع روضة ,وهي القطعة من الأرض فيها الماء والكلأ, وقيل لهل ذلك لإستراضة الماء أي صبه فيها وارتفاعه, فالروضة تكون روضة بالماء.
5."يقترف":" وَمَن يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَّزِدْ لَهُ فِيهَا حُسْناً",يقترف من الإقتراف وهو افتعال من القرْف ,والقرف هو الإكتساب على وجه المبالغة من الكسب, وهو عام في كل كسب وإن كان هنا بمعنى كسب السيئة.
6."يوبقهن":"أَوْ يُوبِقْهُنَّ بِمَا كَسَبُوا وَيَعْفُ عَن كَثِيرٍ",يوبقهن من الإيباق, وهو الإهلاك,وأصله من وبق أي هلك.
7."نكير":" مَا لَكُم مِّن مَّلْجَأٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَمَا لَكُم مِّن نَّكِيرٍ",النكير من نكر ينكر نكيرًا ونكرًا إذا جهل ولم يعرف,وهي هنا بمعنى الإنكار,وتأتي بمعنى الأمر الصعب الشديد, فيقال حصن نكير أي حصين صعب النوال.
"سورة الزخرف"
1."صفحًا":"أَفَنَضْرِبُ عَنكُمُ الذِّكْرَ صَفْحاً أَن كُنتُمْ قَوْماً مُّسْرِفِينَ",الصفح هو الإعراض عن,فتقول صفحت عن فلان أي أعرضت عنه,وتستعمل في العفو.
2."مقرنين":"وَتَقُولُوا سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ",مقرنون جمع مقرن, وهو المطيق,فيقال أقرن إذا أطاق,ومعنى الآية أن الله سخر لكم هذا وما كنتم له مطيقين,أي لكم به طاقة.
3."مترفوها":"إِلَّا قَالَ مُتْرَفُوهَا إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ"’المترف من الترف,والترف من ترف يترف ترفًا إذا تنعّم,فالمترف هو المتنعم أي الذي يُعطى النعيم.
4."سقفًا, ومعارج":"لَجَعَلْنَا لِمَن يَكْفُرُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ لِبُيُوتِهِمْ سُقُفاً مِّن فَضَّةٍ وَمَعَارِجَ عَلَيْهَا يَظْهَرُونَ",السُقُف جمع سقف وهو البناء على الجدران المغطّي فناء البيت,والمعارجمع معراج أي المكان الذي يًُصعدمنه إلى اعلى. 
5."ينكثون":"فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِذَا هُمْ يَنكُثُونَ",ينكثون من نكث ينكث نكثًا إذا نقض العهد أو الوعد.
6."خصمون":"بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ خَصِمُونَ",خصِمون جمع خصِم,وهو الشديد الخصومة اللحوح.
7."صحاف":"يُطَافُ عَلَيْهِم بِصِحَافٍ مِّن ذَهَبٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ",الصحاف جمع صحفة وهي إناء مستدير واسع الفم ينتهي أسفله بما يقارب التكوير. والصحفة: إناء لوضع الطعام أو الفاكهة مثل صحاف الفغفوري الصيني تسَع شِبْع خمسة، وهي دون القصعة التي تسع شِبْع عشرة. وقد ورد أن عمر بن الخطاب اتخذ صِحافاً على عدد أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يؤتى إليه بفاكهة أو طُرْفَة إلا أرسل إليهن منها في تلك الصحاف.
8."ابرموا":"أَمْ أَبْرَمُوا أَمْراً فَإِنَّا مُبْرِمُونَ",أبرموا من برم يبرم برمًا وإبرامًا إذا أحكم وأتقن,وهو في الأصل إحكام القتل,والعامة تعني بهذا اللفظ الدوان, فتقول برم إذا دار.
9."قيله":"وَقِيلِهِ يَارَبِّ إِنَّ هَؤُلَاء قَوْمٌ لَّا يُؤْمِنُونَ",القيل هو القول أو المقولة والضمير هنا يعود على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.


----------



## ابن سينا (7 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة حم الدخان"​1."رهوًا":"وَاتْرُكْ الْبَحْرَ رَهْواً إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ",الرهو هي الفجوة الواسعة من رها يرهو إذا فتح ووسع الرجل بين رجليه. 
2."المهل":"كَالْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي الْبُطُونِ",المهل من مهل يمهل إذا تركه في النار ذاب وانصهر,فالمهل كل ما يذاب من فضة وذهب ونحوهما.
3."اعتلوه":"خُذُوهُ فَاعْتِلُوهُ إِلَى سَوَاء الْجَحِيمِ",اعتلوه من عتل الشيء إذا جره وأمسكه بعنف.
4."سندس":" يَلْبَسُونَ مِن سُندُسٍ",السندس الديباج الرقيق النفيس، والأكثر على أنه معرب من الفارسية وقيل عربي. أصله: سِنْدِي، منسوب إلى السنِد على غير قياس. والسندس يلبس مما يلي الجسد.
5."استبرق":" وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ",والإستبرق: الديباج القوي يلبس فوق الثياب وهو معرب (استبره) فارسية، وهو الغليظ مطلقاً ثم خص بغليظ الديباج، ثم عُرب.
6."ارتقب":" فَارْتَقِبْ إِنَّهُم مُّرْتَقِبُونَ",ارتقب من رقب يرقب رقبًة ورقابة ورقوبًا, أي انتظر,والشيئ حرسه, وارتقب إذا ارتفع على المكان وانتظر.
"سورة حم الجاثية"​1."يصر":" يَسْمَعُ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يُصِرُّ مُسْتَكْبِراً",من الإصراروهو ملازمة الشيء وعدم الانفكاك عنه.
2."بصائر":" هَذَا بَصَائِرُ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّقَوْمِ يُوقِنُونَ",بصائر جمع بصيرة وهي إدراك العقل الأمور على حقائقها، شبهت ببصر العين، وفرق بينهما بصيغة فعلية للمبالغة.
3."الدهر":" وَمَا يُهْلِكُنَا إِلَّا الدَّهْرُ وَمَا لَهُم بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ",الدهر في الأصل اسم لمدة العالم من مبدأ وجوده إلى انقضائه ثم يعبر به عن كل مدة كثيرة، وهو خلاف الزمان فإنه يقع على المدة القليلة والكثيرة، ودهر فلان مدة حياته، ويقال: دَهَرَ فلاناً نائبةٌ دهراً أي نزلت به .
4."جاثية":" وَتَرَى كُلَّ أُمَّةٍ جَاثِيَةً كُلُّ أُمَّةٍ تُدْعَى إِلَى كِتَابِهَا",الجاثية من جثا يحثو إذا جلس على ركبيته دون مباشرة المقعدة للأرض، فالجاثي هو البارك المستوفز وهو هيئة الخضوع.
5."نستنسخ":" إِنَّا كُنَّا نَسْتَنسِخُ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ",الاستنساخ: استفعال من النسخ.
والنسخ: يطلق على كتابة ما يكتب على مثالِ مكتوبٍ آخرَ قبله,ويمكن أن المعنى مجازي على إعتبار أن الأعمال نقلت إلى الكتابة وكأنها أمام الناسخ.
6.يستعتبون":" َالْيَوْمَ لَا يُخْرَجُونَ مِنْهَا وَلَا هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ",الاستعتاب بمعنى: الإعتاب، فالسين والتاء للمبالغة كما يقال: أجاب واستجاب. ومعنى الإعتاب: إعطاء العُتبى وهي الرضا.
7."الكبرياء":" وَلَهُ الْكِبْرِيَاء فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ",الكبرياء هو الكبر الحق الذي هو كمال الصفات وكمال الوجود.


----------



## ابن سينا (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الأحقاف"​1."بدعًا":"قُلْ مَا كُنتُ بِدْعاً مِّنْ الرُّسُلِ",البدع هو البديع, وهو كقولنا الخف ونقصد الخفيف,والخل ونقصد الخليلو وهو من بدع أي خلق وأحدث, والبديع من أسماء الله تعالى, ومعنى اللفظة في الآية "لم أكن محدثًا شيئاً لم يكن بين الرسل.
2."كرهًا":"وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَاناً حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهاً وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً",الكره هو الإمتعاض من شيء,فالحمل هو الشدة وكذلك الولادة.
3."الأحقاف":"وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ",الأحقاف جمع حقف وهو رمل مستطيل فيه إعوجاج,ولهذا يقال احقوقف أي إعوج. 
4."النذر":"وَقَدْ خَلَتْ النُّذُرُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ",النذر جمع نِذارة بكسر النون,والمقصود نذر الرسل الأولين.
5."عارض":"فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ عَارِضاً مُّسْتَقْبِلَ أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ",العارض هو السحاب العظيم الذي يعرض في الأفق كالجبل.
6."قربان":"فَلَوْلَا نَصَرَهُمُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ قُرْبَاناً",القربان مصدر من قرب وهوعلى وزن غفران.
7."العزم":"فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ",العزم نية محققة على عمل أو قول دون تردد. قال تعالى:" فإذا عزمت فتوكّل على الله ".
"سورة محمد"​1."اثخنتموهم":"فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَثْخَنتُمُوهُمْ",أثخن من ثخن,وثخن الشيء غلظ وصلب, وأثخنته الجراح ضعفته وأوهنته. 
2."الوثاق":"فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنّاً بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاء",الوثاق من وثق يثق موثقًا ووثاقًا, أي أئتمن ,والوثيق الشيء المحكم,والوثاق ما يُشَدُّ به كالحبْلِ وغيْره.
3."اوزار":" حَتَّى تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا",أوزار جمع وزر,والوزر هو الحمل الثقيل أو العبء.
4."أحبط":"ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَرِهُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ",أحبط من حبط يحبط إذا بطل,وأحبط أي أبطل.
5."آنفًا":" قَالُوا لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ مَاذَا قَالَ آنِفاً",آنفًا لا تأتي إلا هكذا أي على النصب, وهي من الإستئناف أي أول الأمر وبدايته, ويبدو أنها مشتقة من الأنف وهو جارحة الشم,لأن الأنف هو ابرز وأول شيء في الجسم.
6."سوّل":"الشَّيْطَانُ سَوَّلَ لَهُمْ وَأَمْلَى لَهُمْ",سوّل له, ولا يأتي إلا متعد بحرف الجر, ويعني زين له أو أغواه.
7."أضغانهم":"أَمْ حَسِبَ الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ أَن لَّن يُخْرِجَ اللَّهُ أَضْغَانَهُمْ",الأضغان جمع ضغينة وهي أشد الحقد والكراهية.
8."لحن القول":"وَلَتَعْرِفَنَّهُمْ فِي لَحْنِ الْقَوْلِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَعْمَالَكُمْ",اللحن له عدة معاني منها الغناء واللغة والخطأ في الإعراب والميل والفطنة والتعريض والمعنى ومما يستدرك عليه يقال هو ألحن الناس إذا كان أحسنهم قراءة أو غناء وألحن في كلامه أخطأ وهو ألحن من غيره أي أعرف بالحجة وأفطن لها منه ,وهنا تعني فحوى الكلام وعناه.
9."شاقوا":"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَشَاقُّوا الرَّسُولَ",شاقه أي خالفه وعاداه.
10."تهنوا":"فَلَا تَهِنُوا وَتَدْعُوا إِلَى السَّلْمِ وَأَنتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ",تهنوا من الوهن,والوهن الضعف, فلا تهنوا أي فلا تضعفوا.


----------



## ابن سينا (11 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الفتح"​1."بكرة وأصيلًا":"وَتُسَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً",البُكرة: أول النهار. والأصيل: آخره، وهما كناية عن استيعاب الأوقات بالتسبيح والإكثار منه، كما يقال: شرقاً وغرباً لاستيعاب الجهات.
2."يبايعون":"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُبَايِعُونَكَ إِنَّمَا يُبَايِعُونَ اللَّهَ",يبايعون من المبايعة وهي مفاعلة من البيع لأن كلا المتعاقدين بائع، ونقلت إلى معنى العهد على الطاعة والنصرة.
3."خبير":" كَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيراً",الخبير فعيل من خبر ,وخبر الشيء علمه بكنهه وحقيقته,وهو اسم من اسماء الله تعالى.
4."مغانم":"سَيَقُولُ الْمُخَلَّفُونَ إِذَا انطَلَقْتُمْ إِلَى مَغَانِمَ لِتَأْخُذُوهَا",مغانم جمع مغنم وهو اسم مشتق من غَنم إذا أصاب ما فيه نفع له كأنهم سموه مغنماً باعتبار تشبيه الشيء المغنوم بمكان فيه غنم فصيغ له وزن المَفْعَل.
5."أثابهم":"فَأَنزَلَ السَّكِينَةَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَثَابَهُمْ فَتْحاً قَرِيباً",اثابهم من أثاب يثيب والأصل الثلاثي ثاب يثوب ثويًا إذا عاد ورجع, واثابهم أي أعطاهم ثوابًا وهو العوض.
6."مكة":"وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُم بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ",مكة تطلق على البلد الحرام وتعني الهلام والنقص,وسميت كذلك لأَنَّهَا تَنْقُصُ الذُّنوبَ أو تُفْنيها أو تُهْلِكُ من ظَلَمَ فيها.
7."معكوفًا":"وَصَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْهَدْيَ مَعْكُوفاً",معكوف هي مفعول من عكف إذا حبس وألزم المكان وثبت.
8."معرة":"فَتُصِيبَكُم مِّنْهُم مَّعَرَّةٌ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ",المعرّة مصدر ميمي من عَرّه، إذا دهاه، أي أصابه بما يكرهه ويشق عليه من ضر أو غرم أو سوء قالة.
9."شطأه":"وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي الْإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ",الشطء هو فراخ الزرع وفروع الحبّة. ويقال: أشطأ الزرع، إذا أخرج فروعا.
10."آزره":"":" فَآزَرَهُ فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ", آزره أي قوّاه، وهو من المؤازرة ,ومنها اشتق الإزار ار لأنه يشد ظهر المتّزر به ويعينه شدهُ على العمل والحَمل.
11."استغلظ":" فَاسْتَغْلَظَ فَاسْتَوَى عَلَى سُوقِهِ",استغلظ غلظ غلظاً شديداً في نوعه، فالسين والتاء للمبالغة مثل: استجاب.


----------



## ابن سينا (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الحجرات"​1."يغضون أصواتهم":"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَغُضُّونَ أَصْوَاتَهُمْ عِندَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ",الغض حقيقته: خفض العين، أي أن لا يُحدق بها إلى الشخص وهو هنا مستعار لِخفض الصوت والميلِ به إلى الإسرار.
2."الحجرات":"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُنَادُونَكَ مِن وَرَاء الْحُجُرَاتِ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ",الحجرات جمع حجرة وهي البقعة المحجورة، أي التي منعت من أن يستعملها غير حاجرها فهي فُعلة بمعنى مفعولة كغُرفة، وقُبضة. وفي الحديث: " أيقظوا صواحب الحجر " يعني أزواجه، وكانت الحجرات تفتح إلى المسجد.
3."فاسق":" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن جَاءكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَأٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا",الفاسق فاعل من فسق ,وفي الأصل استعمل لخروج الرطب عن قشره، قال الراغب: ((والفسق أعم من الكفر ويقع بالقليل من الذنوب وبالكثير لكن تعورف فيما كانت كثيرة، وأكثر ما يقال الفاسق لمن التزم حكم الشرع وأقر به ثم أخل بجميع أحكامه أو ببعضها، وإذا قيل للكافر الأصلي فاسق فلأنه أخل بحكم ما ألزمه العقل واقتضته الفطرة)).
4."بغت":" فَإِن بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى الْأُخْرَى فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِي تَبْغِي",بغت من البغي وهو الظلم والاعتداء على حق الغير، وهو هنا مستعمل في معناه اللغوي وهو غير معناه الفقهي فــ { التي تبغي } هي الطائفة الظالمة الخارجة عن الحق وإن لم تقاتل لأن بغيها يحمل الطائفة المبغِي عليها أن تدافع عن حقها.
5."تلمزوا":" وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ ",اللمز هو ذكر ما يَعُده الذاكر عيباً لأحد مواجهةً فهو المباشرة بالمكروه. فإن كان بحق فهو وقاحة واعتداء، وإن كان باطلاً فهو وقاحة وكذب، وكان شائعاً بين العرب في جاهليتهم .
6."تنابزوا":" وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ",التنابز من نبز بعضهم بعضًا,والنبز ا اللقب السوء.
7."الألقاب":" وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ",الألقاب جمع لقب وهو الاسم الذي ينادى به الشخص غير اسمه الحقيقي على وجه السخرية والإستهزاء.
8."تجسسوا":"وَلاَ تَجَسَّسُواْ",التجسس من الجس وهو البحث بوسيلة خفية,ومنها الجاسوس.
8."يغتب":" وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضاً",يغتب من الإغتياب وهو افتعال من غابه المتعدي، إذا ذَكره في غيبه بما يسوءه.
"سورة ق"​1."مريج":" بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءهُمْ فَهُمْ فِي أَمْرٍ مَّرِيجٍ", المريج هو المضطرب المختلط، أي لا قرار في أنفسهم في هذا التكذيب، اضطربت فيه أحوالهم كلها من أقوالهم في وصف القرآن فإنهم ابتدروا فنفوا عنه الصدق فلم يتبينوا بأي أنواع الكلام الباطل يلحقونه ,فقالوا أنه سحر وأساطير الأولين وغيرها من الترهات.
2."فروج":" وَزَيَّنَّاهَا وَمَا لَهَا مِن فُرُوجٍ",فروج جمع فرج وهو الشق أو الفتحة أو الخرق ,أي يشاهدونها كأنها كُرة متصلة الأجزاء ليس بين أجزائها تفاوت يبدو كالخَرْق ولا تباعد يفصل بعضها عن بعض فيكون خرقاً في قبتها.
3.باسقات":" وَالنَّخْلَ بَاسِقَاتٍ لَّهَا طَلْعٌ نَّضِيدٌ",باسقات جمع باسقة وهي الطويلة أو العالية,فلا يقال: باسق للطويل الممتد على الأرض.
4."طلع نضيد":" لَّهَا طَلْعٌ نَّضِيدٌ", أول ما يظهر من ثمر التمر، وهو في الكُفُرَى، أي غلاف العنقود.
والنضيد: المنضود، أي المصفّف بعضه فوق بعض ما دام في الكُفُرَى فإذا انشق عنه الكُفرى فليس بنضيد. فهو معناه بمعنى مفعول.
5."الرسّ":" كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّسِّ ",الرسّ يطلق اسماً للبئر غير المطوية ويطلق مصدراً للدفن والدسّ. واختلف المفسرون في المراد به هنا. وأصحاب الرس قوم عرفوا بالإضافة إلى الرس، فيحتمل أن إضافتهم إلى الرسّ من إضافة الشيء إلى موطنه مثل { أصحاب الأيْكة } .
6."عتيد":" مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ",عتيد فعيل من عتَد بمعنى هَيّأ، والتاء مبدلة من الدال الأول إذ أصله عديد، أي مُعَدّ كما في قوله تعالى:{ وأعتدَتْ لهن مُتَّكأ }[يوسف: 31]. وقال إبن عاشور:"عندي أن { عتيد } هنا صفة مشبهة من قولهم (عَتُد) بضم التاء إذا جَسم وضَخم كناية عن كونه شديدا وبهذا يحصل اختلاف بينه وبين قوله الآتي{ هذا ما لديّ عتيد }.
7."سراعًا":" يَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ الْأَرْضُ عَنْهُمْ سِرَاعاً",سراع جمع سريع، أي سراعاً في الخروج أو في المشي الذي يعقبه إلى محل الحساب.


----------



## ابن سينا (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الذاريات"​1."الذاريات":"وَالذَّارِيَاتِ ذَرْواً",الذاريات هي الرياح التي تذرو السحاب أي تنشره.
2."الحاملات":" فَالْحَامِلَاتِ وِقْراً",والحاملات هي الرياح التي تجمع السحاب.
3."وقر":" فَالْحَامِلَاتِ وِقْراً",الوقر هو الحمل الثقيل.
4."الجاريات":" فَالْجَارِيَاتِ يُسْراً", الرياح تجري بالسحاب بعد تراكمه وقد صار ثقيلاً بماء المطر، فالتقدير: فالجاري بذلك الوقر يُسراً.
5."المقسمات":" فَالْمُقَسِّمَاتِ أَمْراً", الرياح التي تنتهي بالسحاب إلى الموضع الذي يبلغ عنده نزول ما في السحاب من الماء أو هي السحب التي تُنزل ما فيها من المطر على مواضع مختلفة.
6.":الحبك":" وَالسَّمَاء ذَاتِ الْحُبُكِ",الحبك جمع حِباك ككِتاب وكُتب ومِثال ومُثُل، أو جمع حبيكة مثل طَريقة وطُرق، وهي مشتقة من الحَبْك بفتح فسكون وهو إجادة النسج وإتقانُ الصنع.وقيل هي طرائق السحب. 
7."يهجعون":" كَانُوا قَلِيلاً مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ",يهجع من هجع يهجع هجعًا وهجوعًا إذا نام نومًا خفيفًا,والنوم الخفيف هو الغرار.
8."الأسحار":" َبِالْأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ",الأسحار جمع سحر وهو آخر الليل. وخص هذا الوقت لكونه يكثر فيه أن يغلب النوم على الإنسان فيه فصلاتهم واستغفارهم فيه أعجب من صلاتهم في أجزاء الليل الأخرى. وجَمْع الأسحار باعتبار تكرر قيامهم في كل سحر.
9."أوجس":" َأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً",أوجس أي أحس في نفسه ولم يُظهر.
10."صرة":" فَأَقْبَلَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ فِي صَرَّةٍ",الصرة هي الصياح، ومنه اشتق الصرير.
11."صكت":" فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ", والصك: اللطم، وصَكّ الوجه عند التعجب عادة النساء أيامئذٍ.
12."خطبكم":" قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ",الخطب هو الأمر الجلل أو الحدث العظيم والشأن المهمّ.
13."طاغون":" أَتَوَاصَوْا بِهِ بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ طَاغُونَ",طاغون جمع طاغ وهو الذي يتعدى الحدود.
14."المتين":"إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ",المتين هو الشديد,وهو اسم من اسماء الله الحسنى ويعني " كمال في قوته بحيث لا يعارض ولا يُدانَى".
15"ذَنوب":" فَإِنَّ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ذَنُوباً",الذنوب هو الدلو العظيمة يستقي بها السُّقاة على القليب كما ورد في حديث الرؤيا " ثم أخذها أبو بكر ففزع ذنوباً أو ذنوبين " ولا تسمى ذنوباً إلا إذا كانت ملأى.وهنا في الكلام تمثيل لهيئة تساوي حظ الذين ظلموا من العرب بحُظوظ الذين ظلموا من الأمم السالفة بهيئة الذين يستقون من قليب واحد إذ يتساوون في أنصبائهم من الماء، وهو من تشبيه المعقول بالمحسوس.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الطور"​1."الطور":"وَالطُّورِ",الطورهوالجبل باللغة السريانيّة قاله مجاهد. وأدخل في العربية وهو من الألفاظ المعربة الواقعة في القرآن.
وغلب علَماً على طور سينا الذي ناجى فيه موسى عليه السلام، وأنزل عليه فيه الألواح المشتملة على أصول شريعة التوراة.
2."مسطور":" وَكِتَابٍ مَّسْطُورٍ",مسطور مفعول من سطر يسطر إذا كتب ودوّن,فالمسطور هو المكتوب.
3."رق منشور":" فِي رَقٍّ مَّنشُورٍ",الرق هو الصحيفة من جلد مرقق أبيض ليكتب عليه,والمنشور أيضًا مفعول من نشر ينشر إذا بسط بعد طيّ.
4."المسجور":" وَالْبَحْرِ الْمَسْجُورِ",المسجور له معنيان أثنان الأول من سجر يسجر إذا أشعل النار وأوقدها,والثاني بمعنى ملأ,فالسجور تعني أما المشتعل الموقد أو الممتلئ.
5."تمور":" يَوْمَ تَمُورُ السَّمَاء مَوْراً",وأصل المور التردد في المجيء والذهاب، وقيل: التحرك في تموج، وقيل: الجريان السريع، ويقال للجري مطلقاً وأنشدوا للأعشى:
كأن مِشْيتها من بيت جارتها ***مورُ السحابةِ لا ريثٌ ولا عَجَلُ
6."خوض":" الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي خَوْضٍ يَلْعَبُونَ",الخوض من خاض يخوض إذا دخل في الماء,وتعني أيضًا الإقتحام,وهنا تعني الدخول والإندفاع في الكلام الباطل.
7."التناهم":" وَمَا أَلَتْنَاهُم مِّنْ عَمَلِهِم مِّن شَيْءٍ",التناهم من آلت الحق إذا أنقصه,والمعنى ما أنقصاهم من عملهم.
8."غلمان":" َيَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ غِلْمَانٌ لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لُؤْلُؤٌ مَّكْنُونٌ",غلمان جمع غلام وهو الصبي الذي لم يحتلم بعد,وحقيقته من كان في سنّ يقارب البلوغ أو يبلغه، ويطلق على الخادم لأنهم كانوا أكثر ما يتخذون خَدمهم من الصغار لعدم الكلفة في حركاتهم وعدم استثقال تكليفهم، وأكثر ما يكونون من العبيد ومثله إطلاق الوليدة على الأمة الفتية كأنها قريبة عهد بولادة أمها.
9."السموم":" َمَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا وَوَقَانَا عَذَابَ السَّمُومِ",السَموم أصله اسم الريح التي تهبّ من جهة حارّة جداً فتكون جافّة شديدة الحرارة وهي معروفة في بلاد العرب تهلك من يتنشقها. وأطلق هنا على ريح جهنم على سبيل التقريب بالأمر المعروف، كما أطلقت على العنصر الناري في قوله تعالى:{ والجانّ خلقناه من قبل من نار السموم }في سورة الحجر (27) وكل ذلك تقريب بالمألوف.
10.ريب المنون":" أَمْ يَقُولُونَ شَاعِرٌ نَّتَرَبَّصُ بِهِ رَيْبَ الْمَنُونِ",الريب هنا: الحدثان، وفسر بصرف الدهر، وعن ابن عباس: ريب في القرآن شك إلا مكاناً واحداً في الطور { ريب المنون },والمنون من أسماء الموت ومن أسماء الدهر,فإذا فسر بالموت فإضافة { ريب } إليه بيانية، أي الحدثان الذي هو الموت وإذا فسر المنون بالدهر فالإِضافة على أصلها، أي أحداث الدهر من مثل موت أو خروج من البلد أو رجوع عن دعوته.
11."مركوم":" يَقُولُوا سَحَابٌ مَّرْكُومٌ",مركوم مفعول من ركم يركم إذا جمع, وهو السحاب الممطر قال تعالى:{ ثم يجعله ركاماً }[النور: 43].


----------



## مناضل عبدي (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تولين (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## ابن سينا (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكما على المرور والتعليق.


----------



## ابن سينا (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة النجم"​1."هوى":"وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى",هوى يهوي هويًا وهوياناً إذا سقط من علو إلى سفلٍ,وقيل أن هوى بالفتح غيره بالضم, فبالفتح للإصعاد وبالضم للأنحدار. وقيل أن المقصود بهوي هنا الغروب, فمثل الغروب بالسقوط ,هو على الحقيقة والمجاز.
2."غوى":"مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى",الغواية هنا فساد الرأي وتعلقه بالباطل.
3."ذو مرة":" ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى",المرة بكسر الميم وتشديد الراء تطلق على قوة الذات وعلى متانة العقل وحصافته.
4."الأفق":"وَهُوَ بِالْأُفُقِ الْأَعْلَى",الأفق الجهة العليا من السماء المقابلة للناظر، وأصله الناحية .
5."قاب قوسين":"فَكَانَ قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى",قاب قوسين عبارة تدل عند العرب على وحدة قياس, قاب تعني المقدار ومن ألفاظه القيب والقاد والقيد والقيس ,وكلها تعني المقدار , وقوسين مثنى قوس وهو ما تعرفه العرب من قياس.
6."سدرة المنتهى":"عِندَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى",السدرة مفرد السدر وهي في الأصل شجر النبق قالوا: ويختص بثلاثة أوصاف: ظل مديد، وطعم لذيذ، ورائحة ذكية، فجعلت السدرة مثلاً لذلك المكان كما جُعلت النخلة مثلاً للمؤمِن.و { سدرة المنتهى }: اسْم أطلقه القرآن على مكان علوي فوق السماء السابعة، وقد ورد التصريح بها في حديث المعراج من الصحاح عن جمع من الصحابة.
7."زاغ":"مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى",زاغ يزوغ زوغًا إذا مال عن القصد، أي ما مال بصره إلى مرئي آخر غير ما ذكر.
8."اللات والعزى":"أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى",اللات هي في الأصل من "لاتْ" ، بمعنى معبود، فلما أرادوا جعله علماً على معبود خاص أدخلوا عليه لام تعريف العهد كما في { الله } فإن أصله إله,وهو صنم كان لثقيف بالطائف، وكانت قريش وجمهور العرب يعبدونه، وله شهرة عند قريش، وهو صخرة مربعة بنوا عليها بناء.والعزى فُعلَي من العِزّ: اسم صنم حجر أبيض عليه بناء وقال الفخر: «كان على صورة نبات» ولعله يعني: أن الصخرة فيها صورة شجر، وكان ببطن نخلة فوق ذات عرق وكان جمهور العرب يعبدونها وخاصة قريش وقد قال أبو سفيان يوم أُحد يخاطب المسلمين «لنا العُزى ولا عزى لكم».
9."مناة":" وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى",مناة هي في الأصل مناءة كما قال الشاعر:
ألا هل أتى تيم بن عبد (مناءة)=على النأى فيما بيننا ابن تميم
وهي على وزن مفعلة ومشتقة من النوء,لأنهم كانوا يستمطرون عندها.وقيل وزنها فعلة، وسميت بذلك لأن دماء النسائك كانت تمنى عندها أي تراق.
10."ضيزى":"تِلْكَ إِذاً قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَى",ضيزىعلى وزن فُعْلى بضم الفاء من ضازة حَقَّه، إذا نقصه، وأصل عين ضاز همزة، يقال: ضَأَزه حقه كمنعه ثم كثر في كلامهم تخفيف الهمزة فقالوا: ضَازهُ بالألف. ويجوز في مضارعه أن يكون يائي العين أو واويها قال الكسائي: يجوز ضَاز يضِيز، وضَاز يضُوز. 
11."اللمم":"الَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَالْفَوَاحِشَ إِلَّا اللَّمَمَ",اللمم الفعل الحرام الذي هو دون الكبائر والفواحش في تشديد التحريم، وهو ما يندر ترك الناس له فيكتفى منهم بعدم الإكثار من ارتكابه. وهذا النوع يسميه علماء الشريعة الصغائر في مقابلة تسمية النوع الآخر بالكبائر,وسمي: اللمم، وهو اسم مصدر أَلمَّ بالمكان إلماماً إذا حلّ به ولم يُطل المكث.
12."أقنى":"وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَغْنَى وَأَقْنَى", أَقنى : أعطى القنية. وهذا زيادة في الغنى. وعن ابن عباس: { أقنى }: أرضى، أي أرضى الذي أغناه بما أعطاه، أي أغناه حتى أرضاه فيكون زيادة في الامتنان.
13."رب الشعري":"وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ رَبُّ الشِّعْرَى",الشعرى: اسم نجم من نجوم برج الجوزاء شديد الضياء ويسمى: كَلْب الجَبّار، لأن برج الجوزاء يسمى الجَبّار عند العرب أيضاً، وهو من البروج الربيعية، أي التي تكون مدةُ حلول الشمس فيها هي فصل الربيع.
14."سامدون":" وَأَنتُمْ سَامِدُونَ",سامدون جمع سامد وهو من سمد يسمد سمدًا إذا رفع رأسه في سيره,وفي الأصل استعملت للإبل واستعيرت لبيان ما في المرء من الإِعجاب بالنفس.


----------



## ابن سينا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة القمر"​1."القمر":"إقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ وَانشَقَّ الْقَمَرُ",القمر مشتق من القمرة,والقمرة تعني لَوْنٌ إِلى الخُضْرَة، أَو بَياضٌ فيه كُدْرَةٌ،ولهذا سمي قمرًا, ويجمع على أقمار.
2."مزدجر"":"وَلَقَدْ جَاءهُم مِّنَ الْأَنبَاء مَا فِيهِ مُزْدَجَرٌ",مزدجر من زجر وهو مصدر ميمي من الفعل الزائد على الثلاثي زجر,أي ازدجر,والإفتعال للمبالغة في الزجر.والزجر يعني الردع.
3."الأجداث":"ُخشَّعاً أَبْصَارُهُمْ يَخْرُجُونَ مِنَ الْأَجْدَاثِ",الأجداث جمع جَدث وهو القبر، وقد جعل الله خروج الناس إلى الحشر من مواضع دفنهم في الأرض.
4."جراد":" كَأَنَّهُمْ جَرَادٌ مُّنتَشِرٌ",جراد جمع جرادة وهي حشرة ذات أجنحة أربعة مطوية على جنبيها وأرجل أربعة، أصفر اللون,وسمي بهِ لأنه يجرد وجه الأرض من النبات.
5."منهمر":" فَفَتَحْنَا أَبْوَابَ السَّمَاء بِمَاء مُّنْهَمِرٍ", المنهمر المنصب، أي المصبوب يقال: عمرَ الماء إذا صبه، أي نازل بقوة.
6."دسر":" وَحَمَلْنَاهُ عَلَى ذَاتِ أَلْوَاحٍ وَدُسُرٍ",الدسر: جمع دِسار، وهو المسمار.
7."مدكر":" وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ",مدكر أصلها مذتكر , مفتعل من الذُكر بضم الذال، وهو التفكر في الدليل فقلبت تاء الافتعال دالاً لتقارب مخرجيهما، وأدغم الذال في الدال لذلك.
8."اعجاز":" تَنزِعُ النَّاسَ كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ مُّنقَعِرٍ",أعجاز جمع عجز وهو أسفل الشيء، وشاع إطلاق العَجُز على آخر الشيء لأنهم يعتبرون الأجسام منتصبة على الأرض فأولاها ما كان إلى السماء وآخرها ما يلي الأرض.
وأطلقت الأعجاز هنا على أصول النخل لأن أصل الشجرة هو في آخرها مما يلي الأرض.
9."منقعر":" أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ مُّنقَعِرٍ",منقعر اسم فاعل انقعر مطاوع قَعره، أي بلغ قَعْره بالحفر يقال: قَعَرَ البئرَ إذا انتهى إلى عمقها، أي كأنهم أعجاز نخل قعرت دواخله وذلك يحصل لعُود النخل إذا طال مكثه مطروحاً.
10."أشر":" أَأُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ مِن بَيْنِنَا بَلْ هُوَ كَذَّابٌ أَشِرٌ",الأشر هو الكذاب المعجب بنفسه,وهو من أشر إذا بطر وفرح.
11."عقر":" فَنَادَوْا صَاحِبَهُمْ فَتَعَاطَى فَعَقَرَ",عقر إذا ضرب البعير بالسيف على عراقيبه ليسقط إلى الأرض جاثياً فيتمكن الناحر من نَحره.
12."هشيم":: إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَكَانُوا كَهَشِيمِ الْمُحْتَظِرِ",الهشيم هو مشتق من الهشْم وهو الكَسْر لأن اليابس من ذلك يصير سريع الانكسار. والمراد هنا شيء خاص منه وهو ما جفّ من أغصَان العضاة والشوك وعظيم الكلأ كانوا يتخذون منه حظائر لحفظ أغنامهم من الريح والعادية ولذلك أضيف الهشيم إلى المْحتظِر.
13."محتظر":" فَكَانُوا كَهَشِيمِ الْمُحْتَظِرِ", مفتعل من الحظيرة، أي متكلف عمل الحظيرة.
14."حاصب":" إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حَاصِباً إِلَّا آلَ لُوطٍ نَّجَّيْنَاهُم بِسَحَرٍ",الحاصب الريح التي تحصِب، أي ترمي بالحصباء ترفعها من الأرض لقوتها.
15."الزبر":" أَكُفَّارُكُمْ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أُوْلَئِكُمْ أَمْ لَكُم بَرَاءةٌ فِي الزُّبُرِ",الزبر جمع زبور، وهو الكتاب، وزبور بمعنى مزبور، أي مكتوب.
16."لمح البصر":" وَمَا أَمْرُنَا إِلَّا وَاحِدَةٌ كَلَمْحٍ بِالْبَصَرِ", اللمح النظر السريع وإخلاس النظر، يقال: لَمحَ البصر، ويقال: لَمح البرق كما يقال: لمعَ البرق. ولما كان لمح البصر أسرع من لمح البرق قال تعالى: { كلمح بالبصر }.
17."اشياع":" وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا أَشْيَاعَكُمْ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ",الأشياع جمع شيعة. والشيعة: الجماعة الذين يؤيدون من يُضَافون إليه أو أنصار الرجل.
18."مستطر":" وَكُلُّ صَغِيرٍ وَكَبِيرٍ مُسْتَطَرٌ",مستطر مسطور مكتتب في اللوح بتفاصيله وهو من السطر بمعنى الكتب، ويقال: سطرت واستطرت بمعنى.
19."مليك":" فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِندَ مَلِيكٍ مُّقْتَدِرٍ",مليك أي ملك عظيم الملك، وهو صيغة مبالغة في القوة والملك.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الرحمن"​1."النجم والشجر":"وَالنَّجْمُ وَالشَّجَرُ يَسْجُدَانِ",النجم هو النبات والحشيش الذي لا سُوق له فهو متصل بالتراب. وعن ابن عباس تفسير النجم في هذه الآية بالنبات الذي لا ساق له. والشجر: النبات الذي له ساق وارتفاعٌ عن وجه الأرض.
2."الأنام":"َالْأَرْضَ وَضَعَهَا لِلْأَنَامِ",الأنام هو اسم جمع لا واحد له من لفظه,ويعني الإِنسان فقط.
3."ذات الأكمام":" فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَالنَّخْلُ ذَاتُ الْأَكْمَامِ",الأكمام جمع كِمّ بكسر الكاف وهو وعاء ثمر النخلة ويقال له: الكُفُرَّى، فليست الأكمام مما ينتفع به فتعينّ أن ذكرها مع النخل للتحسين.
4."آلاء":فَبِأَيِّ آلَاء رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ",آلاء جمع إلْي بكسر الهمزة وسكون اللام، وأَلْي بفتح الهمزة وسكون اللام وياء في آخره ويقال أَلْوُ بواو عوض الياء وهو النعمة.
5."صلصال":" خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ كَالْفَخَّارِ", الصلصال الطين اليابس الذي له صلصلة، وأصله ـ كما قال الراغب ـ تردد الصوت من الشيء اليابس، ومنه قيل: صل المسمار، وقيل: هو المنتن من الطين من قولهم: صل اللحم.
6."فخار":" خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ كَالْفَخَّارِ",الفخار هو الخزف , وسمي بذلك لصوته إذا نقر كأنه تصور بصورة من يكثر التفاخر.
7."مرجان":" يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا اللُّؤْلُؤُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ",المرجان قيل هو صغار اللؤلؤ,وهو من مادة "مرج" كما قال صاحب القاموس, ولم يذكر ما يفهم منه أنه معرب، وقال أبو حيان في «البحر»: هو اسم أعجمي معرب. وقال ابن دريد: لم أسمع فيه بفعل متصرف.
8."الثقلان":" سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الثَّقَلَانِ",الثقلان مثنى الثقل وهو الإِنسان لأنه محمول على الأرض، فهو كالثقل على الدابة، وأن إطلاق هذا المثنى على الإنس والجن من باب التغليب.
9."شواظ":" يُرْسَلُ عَلَيْكُمَا شُوَاظٌ مِّن نَّارٍ وَنُحَاسٌ فَلَا تَنتَصِرَانِ",الشواظ هو اللهب الذي لا يخالطه دخان لأنه قد كمل اشتعاله وذلك أشد إحراقاً, وهو من شاظ يشوظ إذا هاج واشتد,كما ويقال شاظ به المرض إذا اشتد.
10."وردة كالدهان":" فَإِذَا انشَقَّتِ السَّمَاء فَكَانَتْ وَرْدَةً كَالدِّهَانِ",الوردة مفرد ورد وهو زهر أحمر من شجرة دقيقة ذات أغصان شائكة تظهر في فصل الربيع وهو مشهور,والدهان دردي الزيت. وهذا تشبيه ثان للسماء في التموج والاضطراب.
11."نواصي":" يُعْرَفُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ بِسِيمَاهُمْ فَيُؤْخَذُ بِالنَّوَاصِي وَالْأَقْدَامِ",النواصي جمع ناصية وهي الشعر في مقدمة الرأس.
12."أفنان":" ذَوَاتَا أَفْنَانٍ",أفنان جمع فنن وهو الغصن أو الفرع, والمقصود هنا: أفنان عظيمة كثيرة الإِيراق والإِثمار.
13."بطائن":" مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى فُرُشٍ بَطَائِنُهَا مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ",بطائن جمع بطانة بكسر الباء وهي مشتقة من البطن ضد الظهر من كل شيء، وهو هنا مجاز عن الأسفل. يقال للجهة السفلى: بطن، وللجهة العليا ظهر.
14."يطمث":" فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ",يطمث من طمث يطمث طمثًا إذا فض البكارة, وأصل الطمث خروج الدم ولذلك يقال للحيض طمث، ثم أطلق على جماع الأبكار لما فيه من خروج الدم، وقيل: ثم عمم لكل جماع، وهو المروي هنا عن عكرمة، وإلى الأول ذهب الكثير، وقيل: إن التعبير به للإشارة إلى أنهن يوجدن أبكاراً كلما جومعن.
15."ياقوت":" كَأَنَّهُنَّ الْيَاقُوتُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ",الياقوت هو من الجَواهِر ,مُعَرَّبٌ أجْوَدُه الأَحْمَرُ الرُّمَّاني .
16."مدهامتان":" مُدْهَامَّتَانِ", مشتق من الدُّهمة بضم الدال وهي لون السواد. ووصف الجنتين بالسواد مبالغة في شدة خضرة أشجارهما حتى تكونا بالتفاف أشجارها وقوة خضرتها كالسوداوين لأن الشجر إذا كان ريّان اشتدت خضرة أوراقه حتى تقرب من السواد.
17."نضاختان":" فِيهِمَا عَيْنَانِ نَضَّاخَتَانِ",نضاختان مثنى نضاخة وهو مشتق من النضخ وهو رش الماء.
18."رمان":" فِيهِمَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَنَخْلٌ وَرُمَّانٌ",الرمان فاكهة حلوة حامضة,وهو اسم جمع مفرده رمانة,ولم يذكر أحدهم أصله أو اشتقاقه.
19"حسان":" فِيهِنَّ خَيْرَاتٌ حِسَانٌ",الحسان جمع حسناء على وزن فعلاء من الحسن,وقيل حسان الخلق والخُلق.
20."رفرف":" مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى رَفْرَفٍ خُضْرٍ", الرفرف هو ضرب من البسط، وهو اسم جمع رَفرفة، وهي ما يبسط على الفراش ليُنام عليه، وهي تنسج على شبه الرياض ويغلب عليها اللون الأخضر.
21."عبقري":" وَعَبْقَرِيٍّ حِسَانٍ",العبقري وصف لما كان فائقاً في صنفه عزيز الوجود وهو نسبة إلى عبقر بفتح فسكون ففتح اسم بلاد الجنّ في معتقد العرب فَنَسَبوا إليه كل ما تجاوز العادة في الإِتقان والحسن، حتى كأنه ليس من الأصناف المعروفة في أرض البشر، قال زهير:
بِخَيْل عليها جِنة عبقرية***جديرون يوماً أن ينَالوا ويسْتَعْلُوا
فشاع ذلك فصار العبقري وصفاً للفائق في صنفه كما " قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما حكاه من رؤيا القليب الذي استسقَى منه «ثم أخذها (أي الذَنوبَ) عُمر فاستحالت غَرباً فلم أَرَ عَبقَريًّا يَفري فَرِيَّة» ".


----------



## ابن سينا (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الواقعة"​1.الواقعة":"إِذَا وَقَعَتِ ٱلْوَاقِعَةُ",الواقعة في الأصل هي الحادثة التي وقعت أي حصلت, يقال: وقع أمر، أي حصل كما يقال: صِدْق الخبرِ مطابقتُه للواقع، أي كون المعنى المفهوم منه موافقاً لمسمى ذلك المعنى في الوجود الحاصل أو المتوقع على حسب ذلك المعنى، ومن ذلك حادثة الحرب يقال: واقعة ذي قار، وواقعة القادسية.
فراعوا في تأنيثها معنى الحادثة أو الكائنة أو الساعة، وهو تأنيث كثير في اللغة جار على ألسنة العرب لا يكونون راعوا فيه إلا معنى الحادثة أو الساعة أو نحو ذلك، وقريب منه قولهم: دارت عليه الدائرة، قال تعالى:"يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة ",والمقصود بها القيامة.
2."رجت":" إِذَا رُجَّتِ ٱلأَرْضُ رَجّاً ",الرج هنا بمعنى الاضطراب والتحرك الشديد، فمعنى: { رُجت } رَجّهَا رَاجٌّ، وهو ما يطرأ فيها من الزلازل والخسف ونحو ذلك.
3."بست":"* " وَبُسَّتِ ٱلْجِبَالُ بَسّاً",والبس هنا يعني التفتت وهو تفرّق الأجزاء المجموعة، ومنه البسيسة من أسماء السويق أي فتِّتَتْ الجبال ونسفت.
4."هباءً منبثًا":" فَكَانَتْ هَبَآءً مُّنبَثّاً",الهباء هو ما يلوح في خيوط شعاع الشمس من دقيق الغبار,والمنبث اسم فاعل انبث من بث يبث إذا نشر وفرّق.
5."ثلة":" ثُلَّةٌ مِّنَ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ", اسم للجماعة من الناس مطلقاً قليلاً كانوا أو كثيراً، وهذا هو قول الفراء وأهل اللغة.
6."موضونة":" عَلَىٰ سُرُرٍ مَّوْضُونَة" ,موضونة من الوضن وهو نسج الدرع قال الأعشى:
ومن نسج داود موضونة	= تسير مع الحي عيراً فعيرا
واستعير لمطلق النسج أو لنسج محكم مخصوص، ومن ذلك وضين الناقة وهو حزامها لأنه موضون أي مفتول؛ والمراد هنا على ما أخرجه ابن جرير وغيره عن ابن عباس مرمولة أي منسوجة بالذهب، وفي رواية عنه بقضبان الفضة، وقال عكرمة: مشبكة بالدر والياقوت، وقيل: { مَّوْضُونَةٍ } متصل بعضها ببعض كحلق الدرع، والمراد متقاربة.
7."معين":"بِأَكْوَاب ٍوَأَبَارِيق َوَكَأْس ٍمِّن مَّعِينٍ",الكوب هو الإناء بلا خرطوم,والإبريق ما كان بخرطوم.والمعين هو الجاري وقصد به الخمر. 
8."يصدعون ":" لاَّ يُصَدَّعُونَ عَنْهَا وَلاَ يُنزِفُونَ", التصديع: الإِصابة بالصُداع، وهو وجع الرأس من الخُمار الناشىء عن السكر، أي لا تصيبهم الخمر بصُداع.
9."ينزفون":"":" لاَّ يُصَدَّعُونَ عَنْهَا وَلاَ يُنزِفُونَ", والنزْف: اختلاط العقل، وفعله مبني للمجهول يقال: نُزف عقله مثل: عُني فهو منزوف.
10."سدر مخضود":" فِي سِدْرٍ مَّخْضُودٍ",السدر شجر النبق، والمخضود الذي خضد أي قطع شوكه.
11."عربًا أترابًا":" عُرُباً أَتْرَاباً ", العرب جمع عروب كصبور وصبر، وروي هذا عن جماعة من السلف وفسرها جماعة أخرى بغنجات، ولا يخفى أن الغنج ألطف أسباب التحبب، وعن زيد بن أسلم العروب الحسنة الكلام، وفي رواية عن ابن عباس والحسن وابن جبير ومجاهد هن العواشق لأزواجهن، ومنه على ما قيل قول لبيد:
وفي الخدور (عروب غير فاحشة)=ريا الروادف يعشى دونها البصر
وفي رواية أخرى عن مجاهد أنهن الغلمات اللاتي يشتهين أزواجهن.
12."يحموم":" وَظِلٍّ مِّن يَحْمُومٍ ", يحموم على وزن يفعول أي دخان أسود ، وله نظائر قليلة من الحممة القطعة من الفحم وتسميته ظلاً على التشبيه التهكمي.
13."الحنث":" وَكَانُواْ يُصِرُّونَ عَلَى ٱلْحِنثِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ",الحنث الذنب والمعصية وما يتخرج منه، ومنه قولهم: حنث في يمينه، أي أهمل ما حلف عليه فجر لنفسه حرجاً.
14."اليهم":"فَشَارِبُونَ شُرْبَ ٱلْهِيمِ ",الهيم جمع أهيم، وهو البعير الذي أصابه الهُيام بضم الهاء، وهو داء يصيب الإِبل يورثها حُمى في الأمعاء فلا تزال تشرب ولا تروَى، أي شاربون من الحميم شرباً لا ينقطع فهو مستمرة آلامه.
15."المزن":" أَأَنتُمْ أَنزَلْتُمُوهُ مِنَ ٱلْمُزْنِ أَمْ نَحْنُ ٱلْمُنزِلُونَ ",المزن اسم جمع مُزنة وهي السحابة,قال الشاعر:
فلا مزنة ودقت ودقها=	ولا أرض أبقل إبقالها
وقيل: هو السحاب الأبيض وماؤه أعذب.
16."أجاج":" لَوْ نَشَآءُ جَعَلْنَاهُ أُجَاجاً فَلَوْلاَ تَشْكُرُون",الأجاج هو الملح الذعاق لا يمكن شربه من الأجيج وهو تلهب النار، وقيل: الأجاج كل ما يلذع الفم ولا يمكن شربه فيشمل الملح والمر والحار.
17."تورون":" أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ ٱلنَّارَ ٱلَّتِي تُورُونَ",تورون مضارع أورى الزَّنْد إذا حكَّه بمثله يستخرج منه النار كانوا يضعون عوداً من شجر النار ويحكّونه من أعلاه بعود مثله فتخرج النار من العود الأسفل ويسمى العُودُ الأعلى زَنداً (بفتح الزاي وسكون النون) وزناداً (بكسر الزاي) ويسمى الأسفل زَندة بهاء تأنيث في آخره، شبّهوا العود الأعلى بالفحل وشبهوا العود الأسفل بالطروقة وقد تابع ذو الرمة هذا المعنى في وصفه الاقتداح للنار فقال على شبه الإِلغاز:
وسِقطٍ كعين الديك عاورتُ صاحبي=	أبَاها وهيَّأْنا لموقعها وكْرا
مشهَّرة لا تُمكنُ الفحلَ أُمَّها=إذا نَحن لم نمسك بأطرافها قسرا
وحذف العائد على الموصول لأن ضمير النصب يكثر حذفه من الصلة، وتقديره: التي تورونها.
18."مدهنون":" أَفَبِهَـٰذَا ٱلْحَدِيثِ أَنتُمْ مُّدْهِنُونَ",مدهنون جمع مدهن وهو الذي يُظهر خلاف ما يبطن، يقال: أدهن، ويقال: دَاهنَ، وفسر أيضاً بالتهاون وعدم الأخذ بالحزم، وفسر بالتكذيب.
19."الحلقوم":" فَلَوْلاَ إِذَا بَلَغَتِ ٱلْحُلْقُومَ",الحلقوم يبدو أنها من الحلق والواو والميم زائدتان لبيان أن المقصود ليس فقط الحلق وهو ما بين الفم والمريئ.ولهذا قيل أن الحلقوم هو مجرى الطعام والشراب والنفس والروح.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الحديد"​1."الأول ":" هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ",الأول في الأصل هو معناه الذي حصُل قبل غيره في حالة تُبينُها إضافة هذا الوصف إلى ما يدل على الحالة من زمان أو مكان,وأشهر معاني الأوَّلية هو السبق في الوجود، أي في ضد العدم،هذا الوصف يستلزم صفة الغِنَى المطلق، وهي عدم الاحتياج إلى المخصِّص، أي مخصص يخصصه بالوجود بدلاً عن العدم، لأن الأول هنا معناه الموجود لِذاته دون سبق عدم، وعدم الاحتياج إلى محل يقوم به قيام العرض بالجوهر.
2."الآخر":" هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ",والآخر فهو ضد الأول، فأصله: هو المسبوق بموصوف بصفة متحدث عنها في الكلام أو مشار إليها فيه بما يذكر من متعلق به، أو تمييزه,ووصف الله تعالى بأنه { الآخر } بعد وصفه بأنه { الأول } مع كون الوصفين متضادّين يقتضي انفكاك جهتي الأولية والآخرية، فلما تقرر أن كونه الأول متعلق بوجود الموجودات اقتضى أن يكون وصفه بــــ { الآخر } متعلقاً بانتقاض ذلك الوجود، أي هو الآخر بعد جميع موجودات السماء والأرض، وهو معنى قوله تعالى:{ نرث الأرض ومن عليها }.
3."ميراث":"وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ",الميراث من ورث يرث وِراثَةً ومِيراثاً ومَيراثاً, أَصله مِوْراثٌ، انقلبت الواو ياء لكسرة ما قبلها، والتُّراثُ أَصل التاء فيه واو,وقيل: الوِرْث والميراثُ في المال، والإِرْثُ في الحسَب.
والمعنى يرث اللهُ كل شيء فيهما ولا يبقى لأحد مال، على أن ميراثهما مجاز أو كناية عن ميراث ما فيهما لأن أخذ الظرف يلزمه أخذ المظروف. وجوز أن يراد يرثهما وما فيهما، واختير الأول أنه يكفي لتوبيخهم إذ لا علاقة لأخذ السماوات والأرض هنا. 
4."قرض":"مَن ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ وَلَهُ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ",والقرض الحسن: هو القرض المستكمل محاسن نوعه من كونه عن طيب نفس وبشاشة في وجه المستقرض، وخلو عن كل ما يعرِّض بالمنة أو بتضييق أجل القضاء. والمشبّه هنا بالقرض الحسن هو الإِنفاق في سبيل الله المنهيُّ عن تركه في قوله:{ وما لكم ألا تنفقوا في سبيل الله }.
5."تربصتم":"وَلَكِنَّكُمْ فَتَنتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَارْتَبْتُمْ وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الْأَمَانِيُّ",تربصتم من تربص يتربص تربصًا,والتربص إنتظار شيء.
6.فدية":"َالْيَوْمَ لَا يُؤْخَذُ مِنكُمْ فِدْيَةٌ وَلَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا",فدية أي فداء وهو ما يبذل لحفظ النفس عن النائبة.
7."يأن":"أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَن تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا يَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلُ ",يأن من أنى الأمر أنياً وأناءاً وإناءاً بالكسر إذا جاء أناه أي وقته، أي ألم يجيء وقت أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكره عز وجل.
8."الأمد":" فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ",الأمد هنا المدة الزمنية,وهو في الأصل الغاية من مكان أو زمان والمراد به هنا: المدة التي أوصوا بأن يحافظوا على اتباع شرائعهم فيها المغيَّاةُ بمجيء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المبشر في الشرائع.
9."حطام":" ثُمَّ يَكُونُ حُطَاماً وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ",الحطام بضم الحاء ما حطم، أي كُسر قطعا.
10."يبخلون":" الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ",يبحلون من بخل يبخل بخلًا بفتح الباء وضمها, ويقال للرجل الشديد البخل"بخاّل".
11."قفينا":" ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا",قفنيا من القفية وهي مشتقة من القفا,لأنه يأتي بعده فكأنه يمشي عن جهة قفاه, والمقصود هنا إتْباع الرسول برسول آخر.
12."كفلين":" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَآمِنُوا بِرَسُولِهِ يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِن رَّحْمَتِهِ",كفلين مثنى كفل بكسر الكاف وسكون الفاء: النصيب,وقيل هو لفظ حبشي معرب ,أي يؤتكم أجرين عظيمين، وكل أجر منهما هو ضِعف الآخر مماثل له فلذلك ثُني كفلين كما يقال: زوج، لأحد المتقاربين.


----------



## ابن سينا (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة المجادلة"​1."تجادلك":" َقدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ",تجادلك من المجادلة وهي مفاعلة من الجدل وهو الغلبة ومقابلة الحجة بالحجة.
2."كبتوا":" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحَادُّونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ كُبِتُوا كَمَا كُبِتَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ", كبتوا من الكبت وهوالخزي والإِذلالُ وفعل { كبتوا } مستعمل في الوعيد أي سيكبَتون، فعبّر عنه بالمضيّ تنبيهاً على تحقيق وقوعه لصدوره عمّن لا خلاف في خبره.
3."يتناجون":" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَنَاجَيْتُمْ فَلَا تَتَنَاجَوْا بِالْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَمَعْصِيَتِ الرَّسُولِ", يتناجون جاءت بصيغة التفاعل من نَاجى المزيد. وقرأه حمزة ورويس ويعقوب و " يَنْتَجُون " بصيغة الإِفتعال من نَجا الثلاثي المجرد أي سَارَّ غيره، والافتعال يَرِد بمعنى المفاعلة مثل اختصموا واقتتلوا.
4."حيوك":" وَإِذَا جَاؤُوكَ حَيَّوْكَ بِمَا لَمْ يُحَيِّكَ بِهِ اللَّهُ",حيّاك من التحية وهي في الأصل تأتي بمعنى البقاء أو الملك كما قال الشاعر:
ولَكُلُّ ما نَال الفتى = قَدْ نِلْتُه إلا التَّحِيَّهْ 
والمقصود هنا تحية الإسلام:السلام عليكم"
5."تفسحوا":" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمْ تَفَسَّحُوا فِي الْمَجَالِسِ فَافْسَحُوا",تفسحوا من التفسح وهو تفعل من من الفسح وهو تكلف في الوسع,أي توسعوا ولا تضيقوا.
6."انشزوا":" وَإِذَا قِيلَ انشُزُوا فَانشُزُوا",انشزوا أمر من نَشَز إذا نهض من مكانه يقال: نَشُزَ يَنشِزُ إذا ارتفع لأن النهوض ارتفاع من المكان الذي استقرّ فيه ومنه نشوز المرأة من زوجها مجازاً عن بعدها عن مضجعها. والنشوز: أخص من التفسيح من وجه فهو من عطف الخاصٍ على العام من باب الإهتمام به.
7."تولوا":" أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا قَوْماً غَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِم",تولوا أي والوا إذا جعلوهم أولياء لهم وأنصار.
8."استحوذ":" اسْتَحْوَذَ عَلَيْهِمُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَأَنسَاهُمْ ذِكْرَ اللَّهِ",استحوذ هو استفعل من حاذ ووحاذ غي أصلها تعني ساق فيقال حاذ الإبل إذا ساقها بقوة وسيطرة,كما وتأتي بمعنى أحاط شيئاً وصرَّفه كيف يريد. 
9."حزب":" أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ الشَّيْطَانِ",حزب المرء: أنصاره وجنده ومن يواليه.
10."عشيرتهم":" وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ",عَشِيرَة الرجل: بنو أَبيه الأَدْنَونَ، وقيل هي القبيلة, ويبدو أنها مشتقة من العشر لأن العرب تقول في المبالغة عشّر ,وهذا يدل على كبر القبيلة أو العشيرة.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الحشر"​1."حصونهم":"وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُم مَّانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ",الحصون جمع حصن, والحص هو البناء المانع من حَصَنَ المكانُ وحصُن يحصُنُ حَصَانةً مَنُعَ فهو حصينٌ.
2."الجلاء":"وَلَوْلَا أَن كَتَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْجَلَاء لَعَذَّبَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا",الجلاء الخروج من الوطن بنية عدم العود، قال زهير:
فإن الحق مقطعه ثلاث=يمين أو نفارٌ أو جَلاء
3."لينة":" مَا قَطَعْتُم مِّن لِّينَةٍ أَوْ تَرَكْتُمُوهَا قَائِمَةً عَلَى أُصُولِهَا",اللينة هي النخلة ذات الثمر الطيّب تُطلق اسم اللينة على كل نخلة غيرِ العجوةِ والبرمنيَّ في قول جمهور أهل المدينة وأيمة اللغة. وتمر اللِّينة يسمى اللَّوْن.
وإيثار { لينة } على نخلة لأنه أخف ولذلك لم يرد لفظ نخلة مفرداً في القرآن، وإنما ورد النخل اسم جمع.
4.."أفاء":"وَمَا أَفَاء اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْهُمْ",أفاء أعطَى الفيء، فالفيء في الحروب والغارات ما يظفر به الجيْشُ من متاع عدوّهم وهو أعم من الغنيمة فيكون الفيء بقتال ويكون بدون قتال، وأما الغنيمة فهي ما أخذ بقتال.
ويبدو لي أن أصل الإشتقاق من فاءَ يَفِيءُ فَيْئًا رجع, ومنهُ في سورة الحجرات "حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إِلَى أَمْرِ اللَّهِ", أي ترجع.
فالفيء هو ما رد ورجع إلى المسلمين من مال من الأعداء.
5."أوجفتم":" فَمَا أَوْجَفْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خَيْلٍ وَلَا رِكَابٍ",أوجفتم من الايجاف وهو نوع من سير الإبل السريع, أي وسرتم سيرًا سريعًا.
6."دولة":" كَيْ لَا يَكُونَ دُولَةً بَيْنَ الْأَغْنِيَاء مِنكُمْ",دولة من التداول وهو مزيد دال وتأتي دال بمعنى الإنتقال من حال إلى حال كما قولنا:دالت الأيام اي انتقلت من حال إلى أخر,والمقصود هنا بالدولة أي التداول بين الأغنياء فقط دون الفقراء.
7."َ تَبَوَّءُوا":" وَٱلَّذِينَ تَبَوَّءُوا ٱلدَّارَ وَٱلإِيمَانَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ",التبوُّء: اتخاذ المباءة وهي البُقعة التي يَبوء إليها صاحبها، أي يرجع إليها بعد انتشاره في أعماله.
8."خصاصة":" وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ ",خصاصة هي حاجة من خصاص البيت وهو ما يبقي بين عيدانه من الفُرَج والفتوح.
9."شح":" وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ",الشح هو البخل والحرص ,والفرق بينهما أن البخل يكون مع لؤم وحرص زيادة في البخل.
10."غلاً":" وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلّاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا",الغل هو الحقد والحسد من غل يغل غلاً إذا حسد وبغض وحقد.
11."جدر":" لَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ جَمِيعاً إِلَّا فِي قُرًى مُّحَصَّنَةٍ أَوْ مِن وَرَاء جُدُرٍ",جدر حمع جدار وهو السور أو الحائط.
"سورة الممتحنة"
1."يثقفوكم":" إِن يَثْقَفُوكُمْ يَكُونُوا لَكُمْ أَعْدَاء",يثقفوكم من الثقف وهو الظفر باليء,وأصله من ثقف يثقف يقفًا إذا حذق في إدراك الشيء وفعله,ومنها رجل ثقف أي حاذق في إدراك الأمور, ومنها المثل القائل:رجل ثقف لقف.
2."أسوة":" قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ",أسوة ة بضم الهمزة وكسرها وهما لغتان,وهي من الائتساء والاقتداء، وتطلق على الخصلة التي من حقها أن يؤتسى ويقتدى بها، وعلى نفس الشخص المؤتسى به. 
3."براء":"قَالُوا لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَاء مِنكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ",براء جمع بريء أي خال من الجرم,وهي على وزن فعيل بمعنى فاعل من بَرِىء من شيء إذا خَلاَ منه سواءً بعد ملابسته أو بدون ملابسة.
4."ظاهروا":" وَأَخْرَجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ وَظَاهَرُوا عَلَى إِخْرَاجِكُمْ",ظاهروا من ظاهر إذا أعان وساعد ,والمظاهرة مفاعلة من ظاهر.
5."امتحنوهن":" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا جَاءكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ مُهَاجِرَاتٍ فَامْتَحِنُوهُنَّ",الإمتحان الاختِبار. والمراد اختبار إيمانهن.
6."الكوافر":" وَلَا تُمْسِكُوا بِعِصَمِ الْكَوَافِرِ",الكوافر جمع كافرة, وهذه خاصة في النساء كما يبدو.
7."بهتان":" وَلَا يَأْتِينَ بِبُهْتَانٍ يَفْتَرِينَهُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِنَّ وَأَرْجُلِهِنَّ",البهتان من بهت يبهت نهتانًا إذا أدهشه وحيّره أو أخذه بغتة,والمقصود هما الخبر المكذوب لأنه يبهت من ينقل عنه.


----------



## ابن سينا (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الصف"​1."العزيز":"سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ",عزيز صفة على وزن فعيل من عز إذا غلب، وهو الذي يغلب على غيره أي شيء كان ذلك الغير، ولا يمكن أن يغلب عليه غيره مهما كان هذا الغير.
2."مقتًا":"كَبُرَ مَقْتاً عِندَ اللَّهِ أَن تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ",المقت من مقت يمقت مقتًا إذا بغض بغضًا عظيمًا,البغض الشديد. وهو هنا بمعنى اسم المفعول أي المبغوض.
3."صفًا":"إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِهِ صَفّاً ",الصف عَدد من أشياء متجانبة منتظمة الأماكن، فيطلق على صف المصلين، وصفِّ الملائكة، وصف الجيش في ميدان القتال بالجيش إذا حضر القتال كان صفّاً من رَجَّالة أو فرسان ثم يَقع تقدم بعضهم إلى بعض فرادى أو زرافات.
فالصفّ هنا: كناية عن الانتظام والمقاتلة عن تدبّر.
4."مرصوص":" كَأَنَّهُم بُنيَانٌ مَّرْصُوصٌ",مرصوص مفعول من رصّ يرصّ رصًا فهو مرصوص,وتعني الألصاق,فمرصوص أي متلاصق بعضه ببعض. والتشبيه في الثبات وعدم الانفلات. 
5."زاغوا":" فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ",زاغوا من زاغ يزوغ إذا انحرف وما عن الحق.
6."الحواريون":" قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ اللَّهِ",الحواريون جمع حواريّ وهي كلمة معربَة عن الحبشية (حَواريا) وهو الصاحب الصفي، وليست عربية الأصل ولا مشتقة من مادة عربية، وقد عدها الضحاك في جملة الألفاظ المعرّبة لكنه قال: إنها نبطية. ومعنى الحواري: الغسّال، كذا في " الإِتقان ".
و { الحواريون }: اسم أطلقه القرآن على أصحاب عيسى الاثني عشر، ولا شك أنه كان معروفاً عند نصارى العرب أخذوه من نصارى الحبشة. ولا يعرف هذا الاسم في الأناجيل.
7."طائفة":" فَآَمَنَت طَّائِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَت طَّائِفَةٌ",الطائفة هي القطعة من الشيء,فيقال طائفة من الناس وطائفة من الليل.
"سورة الجمعة"​1."القدوس":" يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ",قدوس فَعُّول من القُدْس، وهو الطهارة، وكان سيبويه يقول: سَبُّوح وقَدُّوس، وقيل تعني المنزَّه عن النقص .
2."الأميين":" ُوَ الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ",أميون حمع أمي وهة الذي لا يكتب ولا يقرأ,أو القوم ما لهم كتاب سماوي.
3."يزكيهم":" يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ",يزكبهم من زكى يزكي إذا ظهر ونقى, والمقصود هنا تطهيرهم من خبائث العقائد والأعمال.
4."أسفار":" مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَاراً",الأسفار جمع سفر وهو الكتاب,وسمي سفرًا لأنه يسفر عما بين دفتيه أي يكشف.
5."ذروا":" فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ",ذروا من ذرّ إذا فرق, والمقصود ترك البيع عند الآذان.
6."انفضوا":" وَإِذَا رَأَوْا تِجَارَةً أَوْ لَهْواً انفَضُّوا إِلَيْهَا",انفضوا من الإنفضاض وهو مطاوع فَضَّه إذا فرقه، وغلب إطلاقه على غير معنى المطاوعة، أي بمعنى مطلق كما تفرق.


----------



## ابن سينا (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة المنافقون"​1."المنافقون":"إِذَا جَاءكَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ قَالُوا نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ",المنافقون جمع منافق وهو الذي يظهر الإِيمان ويُسر الكفرو وهو مشتق من نفق ينفق نفقًا وفي الأصل تعني الرواج والنفاد أو الموت, ومن معاني النفق السرب في الأَرض مشتق إلى موضع آخر، وقال أبو عبيد سمي المنافقُ مُنافقاً للنَّفَق وهو السَّرَب في الأَرض، وقيل: إنما سمي مُنافقاً لأنه نافَقَ كاليربوع وهو دخوله نافقاءه. يقال: قد نفق به ونافَقَ، وله جحر آخر يقال له القاصِعاء، فإذا طلِبَ قَصَّع فخرج من القاصِعاء، فهو يدخل في النافِقاء ويخرج من القاصِعاء، أو يدخل في القاصِعاء ويخرج من النافِقاء، فيقال هكذا يفعل المُنافق، يدخل في الإسلام ثم يخرج منه من غير الوجه الذي دخل فيه.
2."جنة":"اتَّخَذُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ جُنَّةً فَصَدُّوا عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ",الجنّة هو ما يستتر به ويُتَّقَى ومنه سميت الدرع جُنة,أي جعلوا أيمانهم كالجُنّة يتّقي بها ما يَلْحق من أذى.
3."طبع":"ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا فَطُبِعَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ",طبع يطبع طبعًا إذا بدا الخلق والصنعة,فيقال طبعت اللَّبِنَ طبْعاً، وطَبعَ الدرهم والسيف وغيرهما يطْبَعُه طبْعاً: صاغَه. والطَّبّاعُ: الذي يأْخذ الحديدةَ المستطيلة فَيَطْبَعُ منها سيفاً أَو سِكِّيناً أَو سِناناً أَو نحو ذلك، وصنعتُه الطِّباعةُ، وطَبَعْتُ من الطين جَرَّةً: عَمِلْت، والطَّبّاعُ: الذي يعمَلها. والطبْعُ: الخَتْم وهو التأْثير في الطين ونحوه.
ومنها اشتقت الطبيعة والطباع وهي الخَلِيقةُ والسَّجيّةُ التي جُبِلَ عليها الإِنسان.
4."لووا":"وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا يَسْتَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ لَوَّوْا رُؤُوسَهُمْ",
5.يصدون":" وَرَأَيْتَهُمْ يَصُدُّونَ وَهُم مُّسْتَكْبِرُون",يصدون من صد يصد صدًا إذا منع وامتنع وأعرض.
6."خزائن":" وَلِلَّهِ خَزَائِنُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لَا يَفْقَهُونَ",الخزائن جمع خزانة بالكسر وهي البيت الذي تُخزن فيه الطعام قال تعالى:{ قال اجعلني على خزائن الأرض }. وتطلق على الصندوق الكبير الذي يخزن فيه المال على سبيل التوسع وعلى بيوت الكتب وصناديقها، ومن هذا ما جاء في حديث الصرف من الموطأ «حتى يحضر خازني من الغابة».
7."أجل":" فَيَقُولَ رَبِّ لَوْلَا أَخَّرْتَنِي إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ فَأَصَّدَّقَ وَأَكُن مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ",الأجل هو الفترة الزمنية.
"سورة التغابن"​1."صوّركم":" خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَصَوَّرَكُمْ فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ",صوركم من صور يصور تصويرًا وصورًا إذا جعل للشيء صورة أي شكل وهيئة, والتصوير من قبل الله يقتضي الخلق , وعلى هذا فصوركم يمكن أن تأتي بمعنى خلقكم على هيئاتكم وأشكالكم التي أنتم فيها.
2."وبال":" أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِن قَبْلُ فَذَاقُوا وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ",الوبال هو الفساد أو السوء وهو مشتق من الوبيل ,قال شمر: معناه شَرُّه ومَضَرَّته.
3."التغابن":" يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُكُمْ لِيَوْمِ الْجَمْعِ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ التَّغَابُنِ",التغابن تفاعل من غبن يغبن إذا أعطى البائع ثمَناً لمبيعه دون حَقِّ قيمته التي يعوَّض بها مثلُه.
4."حليم":" إِن تُقْرِضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَاعِفْهُ لَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ شَكُورٌ حَلِيمٌ",الحليم فعيل من الحلم ,وهو الذي لا يسْتَخِفُّهُ عِصْيان العُصاة ولا يستفِزّه الغضب عليهم، ولكنه جعل لكل شيءٍ مِقْداراً، فهو مُنْتَهٍ إليه.
"سورة الطلاق"​1."طلقتم":" يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاء فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ ",طلقتم من طلق يطلق طلاقًا وإطلاقًا إذا ترك الرجل زوجه,قال الشاعر(ابن الأحمر):
غَطارِفَة يَرَوْن المجدَ غُنْماً =إِذا ما طَلَّقَ البَرِمُ العِـيالا 
أَي تركهم كما يترك الرجل المرأَة.
2."العدة":" وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ",العدة هي المدة التي تعتد بها الزوجة من وفاة زوجها أَو طلاقه إِياها، وأصلها من العدّ,والعدّ إِحْصاءُ الشيءِ، عَدَّه يَعُدُّه عَدّاً وتَعْداداً وعَدَّةً وعَدَّدَه,وكأن المرأة تحصي وتعد أيام خلوها من الزوج.
3."فاحشة":" وَلَا يَخْرُجْنَ إِلَّا أَن يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ",الفاحشة القبيحُ من القول والفعل، تجمع على فَواحِشُ,والفحشة إذا عرفت في القرآن فتعني الزنا.
4."المحيض":" وَاللَّائِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِن نِّسَائِكُمْ",المحيض اسم أو مصدر من الحبض, والمحيض هو الوقت الذي تحيض فيه المرأة, وهو مشتق من حاض السيل إذا فاض.
5."وُجْدكم":" أَسْكِنُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ سَكَنتُم مِّن وُجْدِكُمْ وَلَا تُضَارُّوهُنَّ لِتُضَيِّقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ",الوجد هو الوسع والطاقة.
6."تعاسرتم":" وَإِن تَعَاسَرْتُمْ فَسَتُرْضِعُ لَهُ أُخْرَى",التعاسر تفاعل من العسر وهو ضد اليسر,والمقصود هنا عدم الأتفاق والرضا بالعشرة.
7."نكر": فَحَاسَبْنَاهَا حِسَاباً شَدِيداً وَعَذَّبْنَاهَا عَذَاباً نُّكْراً",النُكر ما ينكره الرأي من فظاعة كيفيته إنكاراً شديداً.


----------



## ابن سينا (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة التحريم"​1."تحلة":"قَدْ فَرَضَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ تَحِلَّةَ أَيْمَانِكُمْ",تحلة من التحلل أي التحلل مما التزم تحريمه على نفسه.
2."صغت":"إِن تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا",صغت من صغى يصغي إذا مال, ومنه سمي سماع الكلام إصغاء لأن المستمع يُميل سمعه إلى من يكلمه،والمقصود هنا في الإصغاء هو الميل إلى الخير وحق معاشرة الأزواج.
3."قانتات":"قَانِتَاتٍ تَائِبَاتٍ عَابِدَاتٍ ",قانتات جمع قانتةمن قنت يقنت قنتًا وقنوتًا إذا أحسن الطاعة.
4."سائحات":" سَائِحَاتٍ ثَيِّبَاتٍ وَأَبْكَاراً",سائحات جمع سائحة وهي المهاجرة.
5."غلاظ":" غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ",غلاظ جمع غليظ وهو الذي به غلظة وقسوة, وهي هنا مستعارة لقساوة المعاملة,وشداد ايضًا جمع شديد ,والشدة بكسر الشين حقيقتها قوة العمل المؤذي والموصوف بها شديد. 
6."نصوح":" َيا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَّصُوحاً",نصوح أي ذو نصح,والنصح الإِخلاص في العمل والقول،والوصف مجازي للتوبة أي توبة لا تردد فيها ولا نية في العودة لمثل ما كان عليه.
"سورة الملك"​1."طباقا":"الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقاً",طباق يمكن أن تكون من طابق بمعنى أي أن السموات شديدة المطابقة، أي مناسبة بعضها لبعض في النظام.
أو أنها جمع طّبق,والطبَق المساوي في حالةٍ ما.
2."تفاوت":" مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ",تفاوت على وزن تفاعل من الفوت وهو البعد,
3."فطور":" فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُورٍ",فطور جمع فَطْر بفتح الفاء وسكون الطاء، وهو الشَق والصدع.
4."كرتين":" ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ ",كرتين تثنية كرَّة وهي المرة وعبر عنها هنا بالكَرَّة مشتقة من الكر وهو العود لأنها عَود إلى شيء بعد الانفصال عنه.
والسبب في ايثار كرتين على مرتين أو تارتين لأن الكرة لم يغلب إطلاقها على عدد الاثنين,والمقصود هنا مطلق التكرير.
5."خاسئًا":" يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِأً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ",الخاسء فاعل من خسأ يخسأ إذا خاب .
6."شهيقًا":" إِذَا أُلْقُوا فِيهَا سَمِعُوا لَهَا شَهِيقاً وَهِيَ تَفُورُ",الشهيق تردد الأنفاس في الصدر لا تستطيع الصعود لبُكاء ونحوه أطلق على صوت التهاب نار جهنم الشهيق تفظيعاً له وترهيبًا.
7."تميّز":" َتكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ",تميّز من التمييز,أي ينفصل بعضها عن بعض من شدة الغضب.
8."ذلولا":" هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ ذَلُولاً ",ذلول فعول بمعنى فاعل, وهو مشتق من الذل والهوان والإنقياد, وهو وصف للارض حيث أهانها وجعلها تنقاد للإنسان.
9."مناكب":" فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِن رِّزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ",مناكب جمع منكب وهوملتقى الكتف مع العضد،والاستعارة لزيادة بيان تسخير الأرض للناس.
10."تمور":" أَأَمِنتُم مَّن فِي السَّمَاء أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ الأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَمُورُ",تمور من المور وهو الارتجاج والاضطراب والاهتزاز.
11."غور":" ُقلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَاؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَن يَأْتِيكُم بِمَاء مَّعِينٍ",الغور من مصدر غارتْ البئر، إذا نَزح ماؤها فلم تصله الدلاء.


----------



## ابن سينا (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة القلم"​1."ممنون":" وَإِنَّ لَكَ لَأَجْراً غَيْرَ مَمْنُونٍ",الممنون إما أن يكون من المنّ بمعنى منّ يمنّ منّاً إذا عَدّ عليه عطاءَه وذكَره له، أو افتخر عليه به من باب الإساءة والنيل منه, وإما أن يكون من منَّ الحبلَ، إذا قطعه، أي أجراً غير مقطوع عنك، وهو الثواب المتزايد كل يوم، أو أجراً أبدياً في الآخرة،وكلاهما يصلح هنا.
2."تدهن":" وَدُّوا لَوْ تُدْهِنُ فَيُدْهِنُونَ",تدهن من دهن يدهن أي لاطف ولاين,وأصله من الدهن الذي يستعمل للتليين أو التلوين,ومنه اشتق الفعل,فكأن حاله يستعمل الدهن لتليين العلاقة بين إثنين.
3."مهين":" وَلَا تُطِعْ كُلَّ حَلَّافٍ مَّهِينٍ",مهين فعيل بمعنى فاعل من مَهُن بمعنى حَقُرَ وذَل.
4."هماز":" هَمَّازٍ مَّشَّاء بِنَمِيمٍ",هماز فعال من همز ,صيغة المبالغة في كثرة الهمز,وأصل الهمز الطعن بعود أو بيد, وأطلق على الأذى بالقول في الغيبة على وجه الاستعارة وشاع ذلك حتى صار كالحقيقة.
5."مشّاء":" هَمَّازٍ مَّشَّاء بِنَمِيمٍ",مشاء أيضًا صيغة مبالغة من المشي ,وهي استعارة في بيان تجشم الإنسان في السير بالنميمة.
6."نميم":" هَمَّازٍ مَّشَّاء بِنَمِيمٍ",نميم اسم مرادف للنميمة، وقيل: النميم جمع نميمة، وأصله من نم ينم إذا همس وتحرك خفية,ومنه اسكت الله تعالى نامته أي ما ينم عليه من حركته.
7."مناع":" مَنَّاعٍ لِّلْخَيْرِ مُعْتَدٍ أَثِيمٍ",مناع فعال من المنع أي شديد المنع للخير فلا يفعله ولا يدع غيره يقوم به.
8."عتل":" عُتُلٍّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ زَنِيمٍ",عتل مشتق من العتْل أي الدفع وهي هنا صفة,ويأخذ أكثر من معنى منها:الغشوم الظلوم أو الأكول الشروب أو البغيض الكريه وكلها صفات سوء.
9."زنيم":" عُتُلٍّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ زَنِيمٍ", زنيم هو الدعيّ أو ولد الزنا حيث يلصق بغير أبيه,وهو مشتق من الزَنَمة بالتحريك وهي قطعة من أذن البعير لا تنزع بل تبقى معلقة بالأذن علامة على كرم البعير. والزنَمتان بضعتان في رقاب المعز.
10."الخرطوم":" سَنَسِمُهُ عَلَى الْخُرْطُومِ",الخرطوم هنا المقصود به الأنف, وهو كل أنف مستطيل كأنف الفيل والخنزير, وقيل هو من مخطم السبع أي أنف مثل الأسد، فإطلاق الخرطوم على أنف الإِنسان هنا استعارة كإِطلاق المِشفر وهو شفة البعير على شفة الإِنسان في قول الفرزدق:
فلو كنتَ ضبيّاً عرفتَ قرابتي=ولكنَّ زنجيٌّ غَليظُ المشافر
11."الصريم":" فَأَصْبَحَتْ كَالصَّرِيمِ",الصريم هو الليل، والصريم من أسماء الليل ومن أسماء النهار لأن كل واحد منهما ينصرم عن الآخر كما سمي كل من الليل والنهار مَلْواً فيقال: المَلوَانِ، وعلى هذا ففي الجمع بين (أصبحتْ) و (الصريم) محسن الطباق.
وقيل الصريم: الرماد الأسود بلغة جذيمة أو خزيمة.وقيل الصريم: اسم رملة معروفة باليمن لا تُنبت شيئاً.وإيثار كلمة الصريم هنا لكثرة معانيها وصلاحية جميع تلك المعاني لأن تراد في الآية.
12."حرد":" وَغَدَوْا عَلَى حَرْدٍ قَادِرِينَ",حرد يطلق على المنع وعلى القصد القوي، أي السرعة وعلى الغضب.
13."زعيم":" سَلْهُم أَيُّهُم بِذَلِكَ زَعِيمٌ",الزعيم هو الكفيل.
14."مغرم":" أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ أَجْراً فَهُم مِّن مَّغْرَمٍ مُّثْقَلُونَ",المغرم ما يفرض على المرء أداؤه من ماله لغيرِ عِوض ولا جناية.
15."مكظوم":" َاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلَا تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَى وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ",مكظم مفعول من كظم إذا أغلق الباب,وهنا تعني المحبوس المسدود.
16."يزلقون":" وَإِن يَكَادُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَيُزْلِقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الذِّكْرَ وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ",يزلقون من زلق يزلق زلقًا إذا زلت رجل المرء وسقط على الأرض,وتعني هنا يسقطونك ويصرعونك.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الحاقة"​1."الحاقة":"الْحَاقَّةُ{1} مَا الْحَاقَّةُ",الحاقة مشتقة من الحق,اي أنها وقوعها وحدوثعا حق,وهو صيغة فاعل من حقّ الشيء إذا ثبت وقوعه وحدوثة.
2."القارعة":"كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ وَعَادٌ بِالْقَارِعَةِ",القارعة اسم فاعل من قرعه، إذا ضربه ضرباً قوياً، يقال: قرع البعير,وهو وصف ليوم القيامة إذ فيه تصيب الناس بالأهوال والأفزاع، أو التي تصيب الموجودات بالقَرع مثل دك الجبال، وخسف الأرض، وطَمس النجوم، وكسوف الشمس كسوفاً لا انجلاء له، فشبه ذلك بالقرع.
3."حسوم":"سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ ",حسوم جمع حاسم كشهود جمع شاهد,و لها أكثر من معنى وكلها تتناسب وتتواكب في سياق هذه الآية,فالأول أن يكون مشتق من حسم الداءِ بالمكواة إذ يكوى ويُتابع الكي أيّاماً، فيكون إطلاقه استعارة.
والثاني أن يكون مشتق من حسم إذا قطع ومنه اشتق الحسام أي السيف القاطع,فيكون المعنى حسمتهم إذا قطعتهم ولم تُبقِ منهم أحداً.
4."صرعى":" حُسُوماً فَتَرَى الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَى كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ",صرعى جمع صريع و هو الملقى على الأرض ميتاً.
5."رابية":" فَعَصَوْا رَسُولَ رَبِّهِمْ فَأَخَذَهُمْ أَخْذَةً رَّابِيَةً",رابية اسم فاعل مشتق من ربا يربو إذا نما وزاد,فكانت الأخذة زائدة في العذاب.
6."أرجاء":" وَالْمَلَكُ عَلَى أَرْجَائِهَا وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ",أرجاء جمع رجا وتعني الناحية .
7."هاؤم":" َأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَاؤُمُ اقْرَؤُوا كِتَابِيهْ",هاؤم هي في أصلها هاء أي خذ,والميم المتصلة هي بمثابة ميم الجمع كما في أنتم, وقيل في المثنى هاؤما.
8."ذرع":" ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعاً فَاسْلُكُوهُ",الذرع هنا تعني الطول,وهي في الأصل من ذراع الإنسان حيث كان يستعمل في قياس المسافات بين الأشياء,كما الأصبع والأنملة والقدم, وبالأبعاد التي بين الأعضاء مثل الشِبْر، والفِتْر، والرَتَب، والعَتَب، والبُصْم، والخُطوة.
9."يحض":" وَلَا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ",يحض من حض يحض حضًا إذا طلب وألح في الطلب.
10."غسلين":" وَلَا طَعَامٌ إِلَّا مِنْ غِسْلِينٍ",غسلين فعلين من الغسل,لأنه يسيل من الأبدان فكأنه غسل منها,والغسلين هو ما يدخل أفواه أهل النار من السوائل من دم وقيح وصديد وغيره مما يعلمه الله ولا يعمله غيره.
11."الوتين":" ُثمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ", الوتين هو عِرق معلَّق به القلب ويسمى النياط، وهو الذي يسقي الجسد بالدم ولذلك يقال له: نَهرُ الجسد، وهو إذا قطع مات صاحبه وهو يقطع عند نحر الجزور.


----------



## ابن سينا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة المعارج"​1."المعارج":" مِّنَ اللَّهِ ذِي الْمَعَارِجِ",المعارج جمع مِعْرَج بكسر الميم وفتح الراء وهو ما يعرج به، أي عد من سلم ومدرج.
2."المهل":" يَوْمَ تَكُونُ السَّمَاء كَالْمُهْلِ",المهل هنا دردي الزيت وهو ما يكون في قعره وقيل هو ما أذيب على مهل من الفلزات.
3."العهن":" وَتَكُونُ الْجِبَالُ كَالْعِهْنِ",العهن هو الصوف المصبوغ الوانًا كما الجبال فمنها بيض وحمر وغرابيب سود.
4."لظى":" كَلَّا إِنَّهَا لَظَى",لظى هو اسم جهنم,وأصله اللهب الخالص,ونقل إلى العلمية للجهنم,ولهذا منع في الصرف.
5."الشوى":" نَزَّاعَةً لِّلشَّوَى",نزّاع فعال من النزع للمبالغة وهو شدته ,والنزع هو الفصل والقطع.
والشوى اسم جمع شواة بفتح الشين وتخفيف الواو، وهي العضو غيرُ الرأس مثل اليد والرجل فالجمع باعتبار ما لكل أحد من شوى، وقيل الشواة: جلْدة الرأس فالجمع باعتبار كثرة الناس.
6."أوعى":"وَجَمَعَ فَأَوْعَى",أوعى الشيء إذا جعله في وعاء,وهو كناية عن كنز المال.
7."هلوع":" إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعاً",هلوع فعول من هلع إذا أقل إمساك النفس عند اعتراء ما يُحزنها أو ما يسرها أو عند توقع ذلك والإشفاقِ منه. وأما الجزع فمن آثار الهلع.
8."جزوع":" إِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ جَزُوعاً",جزوع شديد الجزع,والجزع عدم الصبر .
9."منوع":" وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الْخَيْرُ مَنُوعاً",منوع شديد المنع, أي شديد المنع لبذل شيء مما عنده من الخير.
10."عزين":"عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ الشِّمَالِ عِزِينَ",عزين جمع عِزَة بتخفيف الزاي، وهي الفِرقة من النّاس.
11."يخوضوا":"فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُوا وَيَلْعَبُوا حَتَّى يُلَاقُوا يَوْمَهُمُ الَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ",يخوضوا من خاض يخوض خوضًا إذا تكلم كثيرًا.
12."يوفضون":" يَوْمَ يَخْرُجُونَ مِنَ الْأَجْدَاثِ سِرَاعاً كَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَى نُصُبٍ يُوفِضُونَ",يوفضون من الإيفاض وهو أن يعدو من عليه الوفضة وهي الكنانة فتتخشخش عليه ثم استعمل في الإسراع وقيل هو مطلق الانطلاق .
13."ترهقهم":"خَاشِعَةً أَبْصَارُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ",ترهقهم من الغشيان، أي التغطية بساتر،وهنا استعارة لأن الذلة لا تغشى.


----------



## mobrklna (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل ابن سينا وفقه الله لما يحب ويرضى

حاولت ان امتنع عن الرد على موضوعك الرائع هذا وذلك حفاظاً على جمالية الموضوع من أن تتخلله مشاركات قد تؤثر على جماليته , ولكنني وجدت نفسي منساقاً الى كتابة ردي هذا لأقول لك أخي الكريم بوركت وبورك قلمك المعطاء ولا حرمناه ,,, استمر أخي نحن بشوق لكل جديد من هذه الدرر التي تتحفنا بها وننتظرها بفارغ الصبر لا بل وعلى أحر من الجمر ,,,

جزاك الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة , ورزقك من يد المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم شربة لا تظمأ بعدها أبدا

و اسال الله سبحانه ان يجيب دعائي لك بظهر الغيب اللهم آمين

تقبل من أخيك بالغ الإحترام و التقدير


----------



## ابن سينا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

mobrklna قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخ الفاضل ابن سينا وفقه الله لما يحب ويرضى
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله بك أخي الكريم على مرورك وتعليقك الطيب ...ونسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا....اللهم آمين.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة نوح"​1."نوح":"إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَى قَوْمِهِ أَنْ أَنذِرْ قَوْمَكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ",نوح قيل هو اسم اعجمي وقال الكرماني أن معناه الساكن,وقيل أنه مشتق من النوح وهو كثرة البكاء,إلا أن الصحيح أنه معرب.
2."استغشوا":" وَاسْتَغْشَوْا ثِيَابَهُمْ وَأَصَرُّوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا اسْتِكْبَاراً",استغشوا من استغشاء الثياب أي جعل الثياب غطاءً, ء على أعينهم، تعْضيداً لسد آذانهم بالأصابع لئلا يسمعوا كلامه ولا ينظروا إشاراته. وأكثر ما يطلق الغشاء على غطاء العينين، قال تعالى:{ وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة }[البقرة: 7]. والسين والتاء في { استغشوا } للمبالغة.
3."مدرار":"يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً",المدرار الكثيرة الدُّر والدُّرور، وهو السيلان، يُقال: درت السماء بالمطر، وسماء مدرار,وعلى هذا الوزن للمبالغة في الدرّ.
4."سراج":"وَجَعَلَ الْقَمَرَ فِيهِنَّ نُوراً وَجَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ سِرَاجاً",السراج هو المصباح الزاهر نورُه الذي يوقد بفتيلة في الزيت يُضيء التهابُها المعدَّلُ بمقدار بقاء مادة الزيت تغمرها.
5."فجاج":" لِتَسْلُكُوا مِنْهَا سُبُلاً فِجَاجاً",الفجاج جمع فجٌ، والفَجّ: الطريق الواسع، وأكثر ما يطلق على الطريق بين جبلين لأنه يكون أوسعَ من الطريق المعتاد.
6."كبار":"وَمَكَرُوا مَكْراً كُبَّاراً",الكباربالضم للمبالغة في الكبر,أي كبير جدًا,وعلى هذا الوزن مثل ُعجاب وحُسان وطُوال,وهذه كلها للمبالغة في الصفة.
7."ود,سواع,يغوث,يعوق ونسر":"وَقَالُوا لَا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلَا تَذَرُنَّ وَدّاً وَلَا سُوَاعاً وَلَا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْراً",أسماء الهتهم التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون الله,
وكانت قد اندثرت في الطوفان زمن سيدنا نوح,وجاء عمرو بن لُحَيٍّ الخزاعي الذي أعاد للعرب عبادةَ الأصنام فسمى لهم الأصنام بتلك الأسماء,واتخذت كل قبيلة صنماً تعبده فقيل كان ود لقريش وسواع لهذيل ويعوق لهمذان ولكهلان من سبأ,ونسر لحمير ولذي الكلاع,ويغوث لمراد وغطيف وغطفان.
8."ديار":"وَقَالَ نُوحٌ رَّبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً",ديار تعني من اقام بالدار,وهو فيعال من الدار,والمقصود طبعًا هنا الإنسان فهو الذي يحل بالدار ويقيم.
9."تبار":"وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَاراً",تبار من تبر يتبر تبرًا وتبارًا,والتبار هو الهلاك والخسار والدمار.


----------



## ابن سينا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الجن"​1."الجن":"قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآناً عَجَباً",الجن مخلوقات من نار,وأصل التسمية من جن يجن إذا غاب واستتر وذلك لأن االجن سُتروا عن أعيننا فلا نراهم, ومنه اشتق الجنين لستره في أحشاء أمه.
ويقال جَنَّهُ الليل يجُنُّهُ وجَنَّ عليه يجُنُّ جنًّا وجُنُونًا ستره وأظلم عليه.
2."سفيه":" وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ سَفِيهُنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ شَطَطاً",السفيه من سفه رأيه إذا خف وجهل,وأصله الخفة والحركة أو الجهلووهذا كله ينطبق على القائل حيث قيل أنه أبليس.
3."شطط":" وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ سَفِيهُنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ شَطَطاً",الشطط هو مجاوزة الحد وما يخرج عن العدل والصواب.
4."رهق":"وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ الْإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً",رهق من رهِق الرجلُ يرهَق رَهَقًا سفه وجامع وخفَّ وركب الشَّر والظلم وغشى المحارم وكذب وعَجِلَ,وقيل هنا يعني الذل.
5."رصد":"فَمَن يَسْتَمِعِ الْآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَاباً رَّصَداً",رصد من رصد يرصد رصدًا إذا حفظ,وهو اسم جمع راصد وهو الحافظ للشيء وهو وصف لـ { شهاباً } ، أي شهباً راصدة، ووصفها بالرصْد استعارة شبهت بالحراس الراصدين.
6."قدد":"وَأَنَّا مِنَّا الصَّالِحُونَ وَمِنَّا دُونَ ذَلِكَ كُنَّا طَرَائِقَ قِدَداً",القدد وهو اسم جمع قِدَّة بكسر القاف وتشديد الدال والقدة: القطعة من جلد ونحوه المقطوعة طولاً كالسير، شبهت الطرائق في كثرتها بالقِدد المقتطعة من الجلد يقطعها صانع حبال القِدّ كانوا يقيدون بها الأسرى.
7."بخس":"فَمَن يُؤْمِن بِرَبِّهِ فَلَا يَخَافُ بَخْساً وَلَا رَهَقاً",البخس هو الغبن في الأجر ونحوه.
8."غدق":"وَأَلَّوِ اسْتَقَامُوا عَلَى الطَّرِيقَةِ لَأَسْقَيْنَاهُم مَّاء غَدَقاً",الغدق الماء الغزير الكثير وإن لم يكن مطرًا.
9."صعد":"لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَمَن يُعْرِضْ عَن ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِ يَسْلُكْهُ عَذَاباً صَعَداً",الصعد الشاق الغالِبُ، وكأنه جاءٍ من مصدر صَعد، كفرح إذا علا وارتفع، أي صَعِد على مفعوله وغلبه، كما يقال: عَلاَه بمعنى تمكن من
10."لبد":"وَأَنَّهُ لَمَّا قَامَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ يَدْعُوهُ كَادُوا يَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِ لِبَداً",اللبد اسم جمع: لِبْدة، وهي ما تلبد بعضه على بعض، ومنه لِبْدَة الأسد للشعر المتراكم في رقبته.


----------



## hassan elsir (24 ديسمبر 2009)

والله وفيت جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابن سينا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة المزمل"​1."المزمل":"يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ",المزمل أصله المتزمل أدغمت التاء في الزاي بعد قلبها زاياً لتقاربهما,وهو اسم فاعل من تزمل وهو مشتق من زمل يزمل إذا أخفى وفي ثيابه إذا لفه,ومنهُ قول امرءِ القيس
كأَنَّ ثبيرًا في عرانين وبلهِ=كبير أناسٍ في بجادٍ مُزمَّلِ
2."سبح":"إِنَّ لَكَ فِي اَلنَّهَارِ سَبْحاً طَوِيلاً",السبح السبح: أصله العوم، أي السلوك بالجسم في ماء كثير، وهو مستعار هنا للتصرف السهل المتسع الذي يشبه حركة السابح في الماء فإنه لا يعترضه ما يعوق جولانه على وجه الماء ولا إعياءُ السير في الأرض.
3."تبتل":"وَاذْكُرِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ وَتَبَتَّلْ إِلَيْهِ تَبْتِيلاً",تبتل من بتل يبتل إذا قطعهُ وأبانهُ من غيرهِ وميَّزهُ ,وهنا جاءت بمعنى انفصل وانقطع عن الدنيا وأخلَصَ أو ترك الزواج وزَهِدَ فيهِ.
4."هجر":"وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَاهْجُرْهُمْ هَجْراً جَمِيلاً",هجر يهجر هجرًا إذا صرم وقطع وهوضدَّ وصلهُ. والشيءَ تركتهُ وأعرض عنهُ.
5."أنكال":"إِنَّ لَدَيْنَا أَنكَالاً وَجَحِيماً",أنكال جمع نكل بالكسر وهو القيد الثقيل.
6."كثيب":"يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ الْأَرْضُ وَالْجِبَالُ وَكَانَتِ الْجِبَالُ كَثِيباً مَّهِيلاً",الكثيب هو الرمل المجتمع كالربوة,وهو من كثب الشيء إذا جمعه فكأنه في الأصل فعيل بمعنى مفعول.
7."مهيل":"يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ الْأَرْضُ وَالْجِبَالُ وَكَانَتِ الْجِبَالُ كَثِيباً مَّهِيلاً", اسم فعول من هال الشيءَ هيلاً، إذا نثره وصبّه، وأصله مهيول، استثقلت الضمة على الياء فنقلت إلى الساكن قبلها فالتقى ساكنان فحذفت الواو، لأنها زائدة ويدُلُّ عليها الضمة.


----------



## ابن سينا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة المدثر"​1."المدثر":"يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ", اسم فاعل من تدثّر، إذا لبس الدِّثَار، فأصله المتدثّر أدغمت التاء في الدال لتقاربهما في النطق,والدثار هو الثوب الذي يُلبس فوق الثوب الذي يُلبس مباشِراً للجسد الذي يسمى شعاراً. وفي الحديث " الأنصار شِعَار والناسُ دِثَار "
2."الناقور":" فَإِذَا نُقِرَ فِي النَّاقُورِ",الناقور على وزن فاعول من النقر وهو البوق الذي ينادى به الجيش ويسمى الصُّور وهو قرن كبير,والنقر هو صوت اللسان مثل الصفير فقوله نُقر، أي صُوِّت، أي صوَّت مُصَوِّتٌ.
3."بسر":"ثُمَّ عَبَسَ وَبَسَرَ",بسر يبسر إذا كلَح وجهُه وتغيَّر لونه خوفاً وكمدا,وذلك لانه لم يجد ما يطعن به في القرآن.
4."سقر":"سَأُصْلِيهِ سَقَرَ",السقر هو اسم من اسماء جهنم,وقال ابن عباس: أنه الطبق السّادس من جهنم. قال ابن عطية: سقر هو الدرك السادس من جهنم .
5."لواحة":"لَوَّاحَةٌ لِّلْبَشَرِ",لواحة فعالة من اللوح وهو تغيير الذات من ألمٍ ونحوه.
6."اسفر":" وَالصُّبْحِ إِذَا أَسْفَرَ",أسفر من سفر يفسر إذا كشف وأبان, وهنا المقصود أن الصبح أضاء وانكشف.
7."الكبر":"إِنَّهَا لَإِحْدَى الْكُبَرِ",كبر جمع كبرى و حقها أن تجمع جمع سلامة على كبريات إلا أنها جمعت هنا جمع تكسير على غرار غرفة وغرف.
8."حمر مستنفرة":"كَأَنَّهُمْ حُمُرٌ مُّسْتَنفِرَةٌ",الحمر جمع حمار وهنا المصود حمار الوحش,ومستنفرة من استنفر إذا نفرت بشدة,والأصل نفر والألف والسن للمبالغة في النفور والفرار.
9."قسورة":" فَرَّتْ مِن قَسْوَرَةٍ",قسورة أو قسور هو الأسد بلسان الحبشة, وقيل هو فعولة من القسر وهو القهر والغلبة.


----------



## mehdi09 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن سينا (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة القيامة"​1."بنان":"بَلَى قَادِرِينَ عَلَى أَن نُّسَوِّيَ بَنَانَهُ",البنان هو جمع بنانة ,وهي أصابع اليدين والرجلين أو أطرافُ تلك الأصابع.
2."وزر":"كَلَّا لَا وَزَرَ",الوزر هو المكان الذي يُلجأ إليه للتوقي من إصابة مكروه مثل الجبال والحصون.
3."ناضرة":"وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَّاضِرَةٌ",ناضرة وصف للوجوه ذات النضرة وهي حسن الوجه من أثر النعمة والفرح والغبطة.
4."باسرة":"وَوُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَاسِرَةٌ",باسرة أيضًا وصف للوجوه ,وباسرة فاعلة من البسر,وبسر تعني كما مرت كلح ,فباسرة أي كالحة.
5."فاقرة":" تَظُنُّ أَن يُفْعَلَ بِهَا فَاقِرَةٌ",فاقرة من فقره إذا أصاب فقاره,والمقصود الداهية العظيمة التي تقصم الفقار.
6."التراقي":" كَلَّا إِذَا بَلَغَتْ التَّرَاقِيَ",التراقي جمع ترقوة وهي أعالي عظام الصدر المكتنفة ثغرة النحر عن يمين وشمال ,قال الشاعردريد بن الصمة:
ورب عظيمة دافعت عنهم=وقد بلغت نفوسهم التراقي
7."راق":" وَقِيلَ مَنْ رَاقٍ",راقي من الرقية وهي طلب الاستشفاء بالقرآن والدعوات المأثورة , وأصل الرقية: ما ورثه العرب من طلب البركة بأهل الصلاح والدعاء إلى الله، فأصلها وارد من الأديان السماوية، ثم طرأ عليها سوء الوضع عند أهل الضلالة فألحقوها بالسحر أو بالطب، ولذلك يخلطونها من أقوالٍ ربما كانت غير مفهومة، ومن أشياءَ كأحجار أو أجزاء من عظم الحيوان أو شعره، فاختلط أمرها في الأمم الجاهلة،وجاء الإسلام وبين أن الرقية لا تكون إلا بكلام الله.
8."يتمطى":"ثُمَّ ذَهَبَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ يَتَمَطَّى",يتمطى أصلها يتمطط أي يتمدد لأن المتبختر يمُدّ خطاه وهي مشية المعجب بنفسه,وحقيقة الوصف أنه يمشي المطيطاء,والمطيطاء هو التبختر.
9."سدى":"أَيَحْسَبُ الْإِنسَانُ أَن يُتْرَكَ سُدًى",سدى أي مهمل, وهو اسم يستوي فيه المفرد والجمع يقال: إبل سُدًى، وجمل سُدًى ويشتق منه فعل فيقال: أسْدى إبله وأسديت إِبلي، وألفه منقلبة عن الواو.
10."نطفة":"أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِّن مَّنِيٍّ يُمْنَى",النطفة هي الماء القليل وأطلق على ماء التناسل ,وهو من نطف الماء ينطف نطفًا إذا سال قليلًا قليلًا.


----------



## midochenko (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن سينا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بكل من مر وعلق أو لم يعلق...وجزاكم خيرًا جميعًا.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الإنسان"​1."امشاج":"إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَّبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعاً بَصِيراً",أمشاج جمع مشج بكسر الميم وسكون الشين أو بفتحهما,والمشج هو الخلط,أي نطفة مخلوطة.
2."كافور":" إِنَّ الْأَبْرَارَ يَشْرَبُونَ مِن كَأْسٍ كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا كَافُوراً", الكافور زيت يستخرج من شجرة تشبه الدِفْلَى تنبت في بلاد الصين وجَاوة يتكون فيها إذا طالت مدتُها نحواً من مائتي سنة فيُغلَّى حَطَبها ويستخرج منه زيت يسمى الكَافور. وهو ثخِن قد يتصلب فيصير كالزُبْد وإذا يقع حطب شجرة الكافور في الماء صار نبيذاً يتخمر فيصير مسكراً,وهو أبيض اللون ذكي الرائحة منعش.
3."قمطرير":" إِنَّا نَخَافُ مِن رَّبِّنَا يَوْماً عَبُوساً قَمْطَرِيراً",القمطرير هو المقبض بين عينيه,ومشتقة من قمطر إذا اجتمع ويقال قمطر للشر إذا تهيأ له وجمع نفسه.
4.مستطير":"يُوفُونَ بِالنَّذْرِ وَيَخَافُونَ يَوْماً كَانَ شَرُّهُ مُسْتَطِيراً",مستطيرهو اسم فاعل من استطار القاصر، والسين والتاء في استطار للمبالغة وأصله طار مثل استكبر. والطيران مجازي مستعار لانتشار الشيء وامتداده تشبيهاً له بانتشار الطير في الجو، ومنه قولهم: الفجر المستطير، وهو الفجر الصادق الذي ينتشر ضوؤه في الأفق ويقال: استطار الحريق إذا انتشر وتلاحق.
5."زمهرير":"مُتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ لَا يَرَوْنَ فِيهَا شَمْساً وَلَا زَمْهَرِيراً",الزمهرير اسم للبرْد القوي,وقيل هو القمر واستدلوا بنفي الشمس ,أي لا يرون فيها حر الشمس ولا ضوء القمر لأن ضوء الجنة له طبيعة خاصة غير ما عهده الإنسان في الأرض.
6."قوارير":"وَيُطَافُ عَلَيْهِم بِآنِيَةٍ مِّن فِضَّةٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ كَانَتْ قَوَارِيرَا",القوارير جمع قارورة وهي إناء شبه كوز، قيل: لا تسمى قارورة إلاّ إذا كانت من زجاج,وسميت قارورة اشتقاقاً من القَرار وهو المكث في المكان وهذا وزن غريب.
7."زنجبيل":"َيُسْقَوْنَ فِيهَا كَأْساً كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا زَنجَبِيلاً",زنجبيل كلمة معربة وأصلها بالكاف الأعجمية عوض الجيم. قال الجواليقي والثعالبي: هي فارسية، وهو اسم لجذور مثل جذور السُّعْد بضم السين وسكون العين تكون في الأرض كالجَزَر الدقيق واللفت الدقيق لونها إلى البياض لها نبات له زهر، وهي ذات رائحة عِطرية طيبة وطعمها شبيه بطعم الفُلفل.
8.سلسبيل":" عَيْناً فِيهَا تُسَمَّى سَلْسَبِيلاً", وصف قيل مشتق من السلاسة وهي السهولة واللين فيقال: ماء سلسل، أي عذب بارد.وقال ابن عاشور_وهو ما ارجحه_:" أن هذا الوصف ركب من مادتي السلاسة والسَّبَالة، يقال: سبلت السماء، إذا أمطرت، فسبيل فعيل بمعنى مفعول، رُكب من كلمتي السلاسة والسبيل لإِرادة سهولة شربه ووفرة جريه. وهذا من الاشتقاق الأكبر وليس باشتقاق تصريفي."
9."سندس":"عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ",السندس لفظ معرب عن اللغة الهندية وأصله (سندون) بنون في آخره، قيل: إن سبب هذه التسمية أنه جلب إلى الإِسكندر، وقيل له: إن اسمه (سندون) فصيره للغة اليونان سندوس (لأنهم يكثرون تنهية الأسماء بحرف السين) وصيّره العرب سُندسا.


----------



## ابن سينا (26 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة المرسلات"​1."عرف":"َالْمُرْسَلَاتِ عُرْفاً",العرف هو الشعر على رقبة الفرس,والمرسلات أكثر احتمال أنها الملائكة,اي أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أقسم بالملائكة المرسلة تباعًا أي تتابع بعضهم بعضًا كما شعر رقبة الفرس.
2."عصف":" فَالْعَاصِفَاتِ عَصْفاً",العصف من عصف يعصف عصفًا إذا اشتدت حركته وقويت,وعلى تفسير العاصفات بالملائكة فيكون العصف تشبيه نزولهم في السرعة بشدة الريح وذلك في المبادرة في سرعة الوصول بتنفيذ ما أمروا به.
3."فرق":" فَالْفَارِقَاتِ فَرْقاً",الفرق التمييز بين الأشياء، فإذا كان وصفاً للملائكة فهو صالح للفرق الحقيقي مثل تمييز أهلِ الجنة عن أهل النار يوم الحساب.
4."الملقيات":" فَالْمُلْقِيَاتِ ذِكْراً",الملقيات لم يختلف أحد على أنها الملائكة الذين يبلغون الوحي وهو الذِكْر.
5."طمس":"فَإِذَا النُّجُومُ طُمِسَتْ",طمست من طمس يطمس طمسًا إذا زال واختفى,ومس النجون زوال نورها
6."اقتت":" وَإِذَا الرُّسُلُ أُقِّتَتْ",أقتت أصله وقّت َقْتاً، إذا عين وقتاً لعمل ما، مشتقاً من الوقت وهو الزمان.
7."كفات":"أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الْأَرْضَ كِفَاتاً",الكفات اسم على وزن فعال من كفت إذا جمع وضم,أي أن الكفات هواسم للشيء الذي يكفت فيه أي يجمع ويضم فيه.
8."فرات":"وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ شَامِخَاتٍ وَأَسْقَيْنَاكُم مَّاء فُرَاتاً",الفرات هو الماء العذب,وهو مشتق من فرت الماء يفرت فراتًا إذا عذب ماؤه.
والفرات لا يجمع ألا نادرًا فيقال ماء فرات ومياه فرات وقلما يقال مياه فرتان على وزن غراب وغربان.
9."جمالت صفر":كَأَنَّهُ جِمَالَتٌ صُفْرٌ",جمالت جمع جمالة والجمالة جمع جمل حيث أن الجمالة طائفة من الجمال,والصفر من الصفرة وهي لون الشرر إذا ابتعد عن لهيب ناره.


----------



## ابن سينا (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة النبأ"​1."مهاد":"أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الْأَرْضَ مِهَاداً",المهاد هو الفراش الممهد المُوطّـأُ؛ وَزِنَةُ الفِعَال فيه تدل على أن أصله مصدر سمي به للمبالغة,وقيل أن المهاد يرادف المهد الذي يجعل للصبي. وعلى كل فهو تشبيه للأرض به إذ جُعل سطحها ميسراً للجلوس عليها والاضطجاع وبالأحرى المشي.
2."سبات":" وَجَعَلْنَا نَوْمَكُمْ سُبَاتاً",السبات فعال من سبت إذا سكن , وقيل من القطع أي قطع العمل والحركة,لأن الإنسان عند نومه ينقطع عمله وتسكن حركته.
3."المعصرات":"وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْمُعْصِرَاتِ مَاء ثَجَّاجاً",المعصرات هي السحب جمع معصرة وهو اسم فاعل من أعْصَرَتْ السحابةُ، إذا آن لها أن تَعْصِر، أي تُنزل إنزالاً شبيهاً بالعَصْر. فهمزة (أعصر) تفيد معنى الحينونة وهو استعمال موجود وتسمَّى همزة التهيئة كما في قولهم: أجَزَّ الزرعُ، إذا حان له أن يُجزّ (بزاي في آخره) وأُحصد إذا حان وقت حصاده.
4."ثجاج":"وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْمُعْصِرَاتِ مَاء ثَجَّاجاً",الثجاج المنصب بقوة وهو فعال من ثج الماء إذا انصب بقوة.
5."الفاف":"وَجَنَّاتٍ أَلْفَافاً", اسم جمع لا واحد له من لفظه وهو مثل أوزاع وأخياف، أي كل جنة ملتفة، أي ملتفة الشجر بعضه ببعض.
6."سراب":"وَسُيِّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ فَكَانَتْ سَرَاباً", السراب هو ما يلوح في الصحاري مما يشبه الماءَ وليس بماء ولكنه حالة في الجو القريب تنشأ من تَراكُمِ أبخرة على سطح الأرض,وسُمِّي السَّرَابُ سَرَاباً لأَنَّه يَسْرُبُ سُرُوباً أَي يَجْرِي جَرْياً. يُقَالُ: سَرَبَ المَاءُ يَسْرُبُ سُرُوباً إذا سلك طريقه وسال.
7."غساق":" إِلَّا حَمِيماً وَغَسَّاقاً",غساق فعال من الغسق,وغسق يغسق غسوقًا إذا أظلم أو دمع فيقال غسقت العين إذا أظلمت أو دمعت,والغساق هنا هو مت سال من صديد وقيح . 
8."كواعب":" وَكَوَاعِبَ أَتْرَاباً",كواعب جمع كاعب وهي الجارية التي بلغت سن خمس عشرة سنة ونحوها. ووصفت بكاعب لأنها تكَعَّب ثديُها، أي صار كالكعب، أي استدار ونتأ.والأراب جمع ترب بكسر الياء وسكون الراء,وهو المساوي غيره في السِنّ، وأكثر ما يطلق على الإناث. قيل: هو مشتق من التراب فقيل لأنه حينَ يولد يقع على التراب مِثل الآخر، أو لأن التِرْب ينشأ مع لِدَته في سنّ الصِّبا يلعب بالتراب. وقيل: مشتق من الترائب تشبيهاً في التساوي بالترائب وهي ضلوع الصدر فإنها متساوية.
9.دهاق":" وَكَأْساً دِهَاقاً",الدهاق اسم مصدر دهق من باب جعل أو اسم مصدر أدهق، ولكونه في الأصل مصدراً لم يقترن بعلامة تأنيث.والدهق والإِدهاق ملء الإِناء من كثرة ما صبّ فيه.والعرب كانت تقول في الجاهلية:" اسْقِنَا كأساً دِهاقاً، أي مملوءة خمراً.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


"سورة النازعات"​1.غرق":"وَالنَّازِعَاتِ غَرْقاً",النازعات هي الملائكة التي تنزع ارواح البشر, فالنزع هو إخراج الروح من الجسد شبه بنزع الدلو من البئر أو الركية، ومنهم قولهم في المحْتضَر هو في النزع.
و"غرقًاً" اسم مصدر أغرق، وأصله إغراقا والمعنى يصبح أن الملائكة تنزع الأرواح نزعًا غرقًا أي من أقاصي الجسد.
2.نشط":" وَالنَّاشِطَاتِ نَشْطاً",نشطًا مصدر نشط ينشط أي أن الملائكة نشطة في تنفيذ ما أمر الله به من أمر.
3."الراجفة":"يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ الرَّاجِفَةُ", الراجفة هي الأرض لأنها تضطّرب وتهتزّ بالزلازل التي تحصل عند فناء العالم,وهي من رجف يرجف رجفًا فهو رتجف وهي راجفة.
4."الرادفة":"تَتْبَعُهَا الرَّادِفَةُ",الرادفة أي التالية من ردف إذا تبع وتلى,والرديف: التابع لغيره,أي تتبع الرجفة الأولى، ثانية، فالمراد: رادفة من جنسها وهما النفختان.
5."الحافرة":"يَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَمَرْدُودُونَ فِي الْحَافِرَةِ",الحافرة هنا الحالة القديمة وقُصد بها الحياة,والعرب أطلقت الحافرة كثيرًا في كلامها ما بين الحقيقة والمجاز,ومن معانيها يمكن أن يكون الطريق التي جاء فيها فحَفَرها، أي أثّر فيها بمشْيه فيها جعل أثر قدميه حفراً أي لأن قدميه جعلتا فيها أثراً مثل الحفر، وأشار إلى أن وصف الطريق بأنها حافرة على معنى ذات حفر.
6."نخرة":" أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَاماً نَّخِرَةً",نخرة من نَخِر العَظْم، إذا بَلِي فصار فارغ الوسط كالقصبة, وهي صفة للعظم.
7."الساهرة":" فَإِذَا هُم بِالسَّاهِرَةِ",الساهرة الأرض المستوية البيضاء التي لا نبات فيها يُختار مثلُها لاجتماع الجموع ووضْعِ المغانم. وأريد بها أرض يجعلها الله لجمع الناس للحشر.
8."أغطش":"وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا",أغطش من الإغطاش وهو الظلام,فيقال غَطَش الليل أي أظلم.
9."دحا":" وَالْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا",دحاها من الدحو أو الدحي ,فيقال دحوت ودحيت, والدحو هو البسط والمد بتسوية.
10."الطامة":"فَإِذَا جَاءتِ الطَّامَّةُ الْكُبْرَى",الطامة الكبرى هي يوم القيامة, وسميت طامة لأنها تطم طمًا أي تعلة وتغلب, كما في قولنا طم الماء إذا غمر كل شيء.
11."أيان":" يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا",أيان اسم استفهام يفيد تعيين الوقت.
12."مرساها":" يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا",مرسى مصدر ميمي لفعل أرسى، والإِرساء على الحقيقة: جعل السفينة عند الشاطىء لقصد النزول منها. واستعير الإِرساء للوقوع والحصول تشبيهاً للأمر المغيَّب حصوله بسفينة ماخرة البحر لا يُعرف وصولها إلا إذا رسَتْ.


----------



## ابن سينا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة عبس"​1."تولى":" عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى",التولي أصله تحوّل الذات عن مَكانها، ويستعار لعدم اشتغال المرء بكلام يلقَى إليه أو جليس يحلّ عنده،
2."تصدى":"فَأَنتَ لَهُ تَصَدَّى", أي تتصدى وتتعرض بالإقبال عليه,وأصل تصدى تصدد من الصدد وهو ما استقبلك وصار قبالتك يقال داري صدد داره أي قبالتها وقيل من الصدي وهو العطش وقيل من الصدى وهو الصوت المعروف.
3.تلهى":"َأَنتَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّى",تلهى عن الشيء أي تتشاغل عنه, وهو من لهى إذا انشغل.
4."سفرة":"بِأَيْدِي سَفَرَةٍ",سفرة جمع سافر أي كاتب,والمقصود هنا الملائكة الكتبة.
5."بررة":" كِرَامٍ بَرَرَةٍ",بررة جمع بر وهو التقي المطيع الصادق ببره,وايثار بررة على أبرار حيث إنه أبلغ من أبرار فإنه جمع بر وأبرار جمع بار وبر أبلغ من بار كما أن عدلاً أبلغ من عادل.
6."قضب":"وَعِنَباً وَقَضْباً",القضب هو الفِصْفصة الرطبة، سميت قضباً لأنها تعلف للدواب رطبة فتقضب، أي تقطع مرة بعد أخرى ولا تزال تُخلف ما دام الماء ينزل عليها، وتسمى القَت.
7."غلب":"وَحَدَائِقَ غُلْباً",الغلب جمع غلباء، وهي مؤنث الأغلب، وهو غَليظُ الرقبة، يقال: غلب كفرح، يوصف به الإنسان والبعير، وهو هنا مستعار لغلظ أصول الشجر فوصف الحدائق به؛ إما على تشبيه الحديقة في تكاثف أوراق شجرها والتفافها بشخص غليظ الأوداج والأعصاب فتكون استعارة، وإما على تقدير محذوف، أي غُلْبٍ شَجَرُها، فيكون نعتاً سببيّاً وتكون الاستعارة في تشبيه كل شجرة بامرأة غليظة الرقبة، وذلك من محاسن الحدائق لأنها تكون قد استكملت قوة الأشجار.
8."أب":"وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبّاً",الأبّ الكلأ الذي ترعاه الأنعام.
9."الصاخة":"فَإِذَا جَاءتِ الصَّاخَّةُ",الصاخة هي صيحة شديدة من صيحات الإِنسان تَصُخ الأسماع، أي تُصِمها. يقال: صَخَّ يصخّ.
10."مسفرة":"وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ مُّسْفِرَةٌ",المسفرة هي ذات الإسفار، والإِسفار النور والضياء، يقال: أسفر الصبح، إذا ظهر ضوء الشمس في أفق الفجر، أي وجوه متهللة فرحاً وعليها أثر النعيم.
11."غبرة":"وَوُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَلَيْهَا غَبَرَةٌ", عليها غبرة أي معفّرة بالغُبار إهانة ومن أثر الكَبوات.
12."قترة":"تَرْهَقُهَا قَتَرَةٌ",القترة شِبه دخان يغشى الوجه من الكرب والغم وهو غير الغَبَرة.
13."فجرة":"أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَفَرَةُ الْفَجَرَةُ",الفجرة جمع فاجر وهو الذي ينبعث في المعاصي والأثام,وأصل الفجر هو البجس والإنبعاث,فيقال فجر الماء إذا بجسه وانبعث ماؤه.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة التكوير"​1."كورت":"إِذَا الشَّمْسُ كُوِّرَتْ",كورت من كوّر يكوّر إذا لفّ وأدخل اجزاء الشيء بالشيء, ومنه قولنا كوّرالعمامة,وقيل هو لفظ فارسي معرب وأصله كُور بِكْر.
والمقصود من تكوير الشمس هو اختلال نظامها وتكوينها.
2."انكدرت":" وَإِذَا النُّجُومُ انكَدَرَتْ",انكدرت من النكدار وهو من كدّر إذا زال الصفاء وتغير اللون,وقيل الأنكدار يعني التساقط والانقضاض، وأنشدوا قول العجاج يصف بازياً:أبصَر خِرْبَانَ فَضَاءً فانكدر 
3."العشار":" وَإِذَا الْعِشَارُ عُطِّلَتْ",العشار جمع عُشراء وهي الناقة الحامل إذا بلغت عشرة أشهر لحملها فقاربت أن تضع حملها لأن النوق تحمل عاماً كاملاً,وهذا من نفائس العرب.وعطلت أي تركت لا ينتفع بها.
4."سجرت":" وَإِذَا الْبِحَارُ سُجِّرَتْ",سجرت من سجر بالتشديد والتخفيف إذا ملأ وجاوز الحد,فالبحار تفيض وتجاوز الحد بفيض مياهها.
5."المؤودة":" وَإِذَا الْمَوْؤُودَةُ سُئِلَتْ",المؤودة هي البنت التي تدفن حية من وأد يئد وأدًا فهي وئيد ووئيدة وموؤودة إذا دفنها حية ,وقيل من الوأد أي الثقل كأنها سميت بذلك لأنها تثقل بالتراب حتى تموت.
6."كشطت":" وَإِذَا السَّمَاء كُشِطَتْ",كشطت من كشط يكشط إذا أزال إهاب الحيوان, وهو أعم من السلخ لأن السلخ لا يقال إلا في إزالة إهاب البقر والغنم فقط.
7."الخنس":" فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالْخُنَّسِ",الخنس جمع خانسة، وهي التي تخنس، أي تختفي، يقال: خنست البقرة والظبي.
8.الكنس":" الْجَوَارِ الْكُنَّسِ",الكنس جمع كانسة، يقال: كَنسَ الظبي، إذا دخل كِناسه وهو البيت الذي يتخذه للمبيت,والمقصود بالجوار هنا هي جمع جارية، وهي التي تجري.
9.عسعس":" وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا عَسْعَسَ",عسعس من الألفاظ المضادة فيعني اقبل كما ويعني أدبر, ومن معاني العسعس:الذئب,ويقال عسعس الذئب إذا طاف بالليل.
10."ضنين":" وَمَا هُوَ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ بِضَنِينٍ",ضنين من ضن يضن إذا بخل ,فضنين أي بخيل ,ومعنى الآية يصبح أن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ما هو بخيل في تبليغ أمر الوحي وغيره من الغيوب.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الأنفطار"​1."انفطرت":"إِذَا السَّمَاء انفَطَرَتْ",انفطرت من فطر إذا شق, وانفطر إذا انشق.
2."انتثرت":"وَإِذَا الْكَوَاكِبُ انتَثَرَتْ",انتثرت من نثر إذا فرق ونشر,وانتثرإذا تفرق وانتشر.
3."سواك":"الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ",سواك من التسوية ,والتسوية جعل الشيء سويّاً، أي قويماً سليماً.
4."عدلك":"الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ",عدلك من التعديل,والتعديل التناسب بين أجزاء البدن مثل تناسب اليدين، والرجلين، والعينين، وصورة الوجه، فلا تفاوت بين متزاوجها، ولا بشاعة في مجموعها.


----------



## قاسم الزنيقة (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*لمسة شكر*

بارك الله فيك وبأمثالك ونفع الله بك أمة الإسلام ورزقك جنة بجوار سيد الخلق محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وزادك الله علما ومعرفة وأنار قلبك ودربك


----------



## ابن سينا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

قاسم الزنيقة قال:


> بارك الله فيك وبأمثالك ونفع الله بك أمة الإسلام ورزقك جنة بجوار سيد الخلق محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وزادك الله علما ومعرفة وأنار قلبك ودربك



السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بك أخي قاسم الزنبقة على المرور و التعليق...وحيّاك الله ورفع من مقامك.


----------



## ابن سينا (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة المطففين"​1."المطففين":"وَيْلٌ لِّلْمُطَفِّفِينَ ", المطففين جمع مطفف وهو الذي يطفف في الميزان,وهو من التطفيف أي النقص عن حق المقدار في الموزون أو المكيل، وهو مصدر طفف إذ بلغ الطُفافة. والطُفافَ مَا قصر عن ملء الإِناء من شراب أو طعام، ويقال: الطَفّ بفتح الطاء دون هاء تأنيث، وتطلق هذه الثلاثة على ما تجاوز حَرف المِكيال مما يُملأ به وإنما يكون شيئاً قليلاً زائداً على ما ملأ الإِناء، فمن ثَمّ سميت طفافة، أي قليل زيادة.
2."اكتالوا":" الَّذِينَ إِذَا اكْتَالُواْ عَلَى النَّاسِ يَسْتَوْفُونَ",اكتالوا من الاكتيال وهو افتعال من الكيل وعدي بعلى وحقه التعدي ب"إلى" للمبالغة في إلقاء المشقة على الغير وظِلمه,ويكون الاكتيال لصاحبه.
3."كالوهم":" وَإِذَا كَالُوهُمْ أَو وَّزَنُوهُمْ يُخْسِرُونَ",كالوهم من كال يكيل أي حقَّق كمّيتهُ أو مقدارهُ بواسطة آلة معدَّة لذلك كالصاع والإردب والذراع ونحو ذلك,ويكون الكيل لغيره.
4."سجين":" كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ الفُجَّارِ لَفِي سِجِّينٍ",السجين على وزن فعيّل من السجن كقول العرب :رجل سكيّر,وسمي ذلك المكان سجيناً لأنه أشدّ الحَبْس لمن فيه فلا يفارقه وهذا الاسم من مصطلحات القرآن لا يعرف في كلام العرب من قبل ولكن مادته وصيغته موضوعتان في العربية وضعاً نوعيا ولم يطعن العرب الأقحاح بعربيته.
5."مرقوم":" كِتَابٌ مَّرْقُومٌ",مرقوم مفعول من رقم إذا كتب كتابة بينة,فالمرقوم تعني المكتوب كتابةً بينة تشبه الرقم في الثوب المنسوج.
6."عليين":" كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ الْأَبْرَارِ لَفِي عِلِّيِّينَ",عليون جمع عِلِّيِّ، وَعِلِّيٌّ على وزن فعِّيل من العلو، وهو زنة مبالغة في وصف العلو.
7."رحيق":" يُسْقَوْنَ مِن رَّحِيقٍ مَّخْتُومٍ",الرحيق هو الخمرالذي لا غش فيه ولا شيء يفسده، ولعله هو الخمر الذي وصفه الله تعالى بقوله:" لاَ فِيهَا غَوْلٌ ".
8."مسك":" خِتَامُهُ مِسْكٌ ",الختام هنا هو اسم للطين الذي يُختم به كانوا يجعلون طين الختام على محل السداد من القارورة أو الباطية أو الدن للخمر لمنع تخلل الهواء إليها وذلك أصلح لاختمارها وزيادةِ صفائها وحفظ رائحتها. وجُعل ختام خمر الجنة بعجين المسك عوضاً عن طين الخَتم. والمِسك مادة حيوانية ذاتُ عَرْف طيب مشهور طيبه وقوة رائحته منذ العصور القديمة، وهذه المادة تتكون في غُدّة مملوءةٍ دَماً تخرج في عنق صنف من الغزال في بلاد التيبيت من أرض الصين فتبقى متصلة بعنقه إلى أن تيبس فتسقط فيلتقطها طلابها ويتجرون فيها. وهي جِلدة في شكل فأر صغير ولذلك يقولون: فَأرة المسك.
9."يتنافس":" وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُونَ",يتنافس من التنافس وهو تفاعل من نَفِسَ عليه بكذا إذا شح به عليه ولم يره أهلاً له وهو من قبيل الاشتقاق من الشيء النّفيس، وهو الرفيع في نوعه المرغوب في تحصيله. وقد قيل: إن الأصل في هذه المادة هو النَفْس. فالتنافس حصول النفاسة بين متعدد.
10"تسنيم":" وَمِزَاجُهُ مِن تَسْنِيمٍ",تسنيم اسم عين في الجنة وهو من سنَّم الشيءَ إذا جعله كهيئة السِّنام,والسّنام هو أعلى ما في الإبل كما هذه العين في أعلى الجنة .
11."ثوب":" هَلْ ثُوِّبَ الْكُفَّارُ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ",ثُوب أعطِيَ الثوابَ، يقال: ثَوَّبَهُ كما يقال: أثابه، إذا أعطاه ثوابًا.


----------



## ابن سينا (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الانشقاق"​1."آذنت,حقت":"وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا وَحُقَّتْ",آذنت أي استمعت، وفِعل أذِن مشتق من اسم جامد وهو اسم الأُذْن بضم الهمزة آلة السمع في الإِنسان يقال أَذِن له كما يقال: استمع له، أي أصغى إليه أُذنَهُ.
وهو هنا مجاز مرسل في التأثر لأمر الله التكويني بأن تنشق.
و"حقت" اي حق لله عليها وهي بمعنى محقوقة بأن تَأْذِن لربّها لأنها لا تخرج عن سلطان قدرته وعظسم أمره.
2."كادح":"يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنسَانُ إِنَّكَ كَادِحٌ إِلَى رَبِّكَ كَدْحاً فَمُلَاقِيهِ",كادح فاعل من كدح إذا أتعب نفسه في العمل والكد.
3."مسرور":"وَيَنقَلِبُ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ مَسْرُوراً",مسرور مفعول من سرّ إذا فرح وأعجب,وأصل التسمية للفرح المكتوم في القلب (في السر) ثم عمم على كل فرح.
4."ثبور":" فَسَوْفَ يَدْعُو ثُبُوراً",الثبور من ثبر يثبر ثبرًا وثبورًا إذا هلك وساء حاله.
5." يحور":"إِنَّهُ ظَنَّ أَن لَّن يَحُورَ",يحور من حار إذا رجع إلى المكان الذي كان فيه، ثم أطلق على الرجوع إلى حالة كان فيها بعدَ أن فارقها، وهو المراد هنا وهو من المجاز.
6."الشفق":"فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالشَّفَقِ",الشفق اسم للحمرة التي تظهر في أفق مغرب الشمس أثر غروبها وهو ضياء من شعاع الشمس إذا حجبها عن عيون الناس بعضُ جرم الأرض، واختلف في تسمية البياض الذي يكون عقب الاحمرار شفقاً.
7."وسق":" وَاللَّيْلِ وَمَا وَسَقَ",وسق يسق وسْقاً ووُسوقاً: ضمّه وجمَعَه وحمَله.
8."اتسق":" وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا اتَّسَقَ",اتسق من الإتساق وهو افتعال من الوسق,والوسق هو الجمع كما سبق ذكره, والمقصود اجتماع ضياء القمر.
9."طبق":" لَتَرْكَبُنَّ طَبَقاً عَن طَبَقٍ",الطبق اسم مفرد للشيء المساوي شيئاً آخر في حجمه وقدره، والمساواة بقيد كون الطبق أعلى من الشّيء لمُسَاويه فهو حقيقة في الغِطاء فيكون من الألفاظ الموضوعة لمعنى مقيَّد كالخِوان والكأس.


----------



## ابن سينا (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
"سورة البروج"​1."البروج":" وَالسَّمَاء ذَاتِ الْبُرُوجِ",البروج جمع برج ولغة يعني القصر أو الحصن, والبرج السماوي يتألف من مجمُوعة نجوم قريب بعضها من بعض لا تختلف أبعادها أبداً، وإنما سُمِّي بُرجاً لأن المصطلحين تخيلوا أن الشمس تحلّ فيه مُدّة فهو كالبرج، أي القصر، أو الحصن، ولما وجدوا كل مجموعة منها يُخَال منها شكلٌ لو أحيط بإطار لخط مفروض لأشبَهَ محيطُها محيط صورة تخيلية لبعض الذوات من حيوان أو نبات أو آلات، ميّزوا بعض تلك البروج من بعض بإضافته إلى اسم ما تشبهه تلك الصورة تقريباً فقالوا: برج الثَّور، برج الدلو، برج السنبلة مثلاً.
2."شاهد ومشهود":" وَشَاهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ",الشاهد لغة هو الرائي والمشهود هو المرئي,واختلف العلماء بالمقصود بهما,فقيل الشاهد هو الله والمشهود الناس المحشورون للحساب,وقيل الشاهد هم الملائكة والمشهود هو أصحاب الأعمال.
3."الأخدود":" قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الْأُخْدُودِ",الأخدود أفعول من الخد وهو الشق كأفحوص وأقنوم.
4."نقموا":" وَمَا نَقَمُوا مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا أَن يُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ",نقموا من نقم ينقم نقمًا إذا أنكر بلسانه أو بعقوبة,وانتقم منه عاقبه.
5."بطش":" إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ",بطش يبطش بطشًا إذا أخذ بقوة وعنف.
6."محيط":" وَاللَّهُ مِن وَرَائِهِم مُّحِيطٌ",محيط من أحاط يحيط فهو محيط أي الله يحيط بهم عذابًا فلا مفر لهم ولا هروب,والمعنى معنى اشتمال العذاب على الجميع.


----------



## elaphghany (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فى علمك اخى الكريم


----------



## moon83 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا موضوع مفيد


----------



## ابن سينا (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله بكما وجزاكما خيرًا.


----------



## ابن سينا (1 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الطارق"​1."الطارق":" وَالسَّمَاء وَالطَّارِقِ",الطارق فاعل من طرق يطرق إذا قدم ليلًا,لأن عادة العرب أن النازل بالحي ليلاً يطرق شيئاً من حجر أو وتد إشعاراً لرب البيت أن نزيلاً نزل به لأن نزوله يقضي بأن يضيفوه,وكما يقال للذي يقدم نهارًا جرح فهو جارج.
2."الثاقب":" النَّجْمُ الثَّاقِبُ",الثاقب من ثقب يثقب إذا خرق شيئًا ملتئمًا.
3."دافق":" خُلِقَ مِن مَّاء دَافِقٍ",دافق من دفق إذا انصب واندفع وسال بسرعة,وهو فاعل بمعنى مفعول أي مدفوق ويطلق على مني الرجل.
4."الصلب والترائب":" يَخْرُجُ مِن بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ", الصلب هو العمود العظمي الكائن في وسط الظهر، وهو ذو الفقرات وسمي بذلك لأنه يصلب قوام الرجل أي يجعله صلبًا قائمًا.
والترائب جمع تريبة وهي عظام الصدر التي بين الترقُوَتَيْن والثَّديين ووسموه بأنه موضع القلادة من المرأة.
5."تبلى السرائر":"يَوْمَ تُبْلَى السَّرَائِرُ",تبلى من الإبتلاء وهو الإختبار ,فتبلى تعني تختبر,والسرائر جمع سريرة وهي ما أسر في القلوب من العقائد والنيات وغيرها.
6."الرجع":"وَالسَّمَاء ذَاتِ الرَّجْعِ", الرجع المطر المعاقب لمطر آخر وفيه مناسبة لمعنى الرجع البعث فإن البعث حياة معاقبة بحياة سابقة.
7."الصدع":" وَالْأَرْضِ ذَاتِ الصَّدْعِ",الصدع الشق، وهو مصدر بمعنى المفعول، أي المصدوع عنه، وهو النبات الذي يخرج من شقوق الأرض.
8.فصل":" إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ", الفصل مصدر فصل يفصل إذا ميز وبيّن الحق من الباطل.
9."الهزل":" وَمَا هُوَ بِالْهَزْلِ",الهزل من هزل يهزل إذا مزح ولعب,وقيل الهزل هنا تعني الهذيان.


----------



## ابن سينا (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الأعلى"​1."غثاء":"فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاء أَحْوَى",الغثاء هو ورق الشجر الهالك البالي المخالط زبد السيل.
2."أحوى":"فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاء أَحْوَى",أحوى من الحوّة وهي السمرة تقرب من السواد. الغثاء إذا يبس تصير خضرته حُوّة.
3."الأشقى":"وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَا الْأَشْقَى",الأشقى هو الشديد الشقوة، والشقوة والشقاء في الشرع الحالة الناشئة في الآخرة عن الكفر من حالة الإهانة والتعذيب. وهو الكافر لأنه أشدّ الناس شقاء في الآخرة لخلوده في النار.وتعريف { الأشقى } تعريف الجنس، فيشمل جميع المشركين.
4."الصحف":"إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى",الصحف جمع صحيفة وهو القرطاس المكتوب.

"سورة الغاشية"​1."الغاشية":"هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ الْغَاشِيَةِ",الغاشية من غشى يغشي إذا غطى غطاء تامًا,وهي صفة أريد بها حادثة القيامة سميت غاشية على وجه الاستعارة لأنها إذا حصلت لم يجد الناس مَفراً من أهوالها فكأنها غاشٍ يغشى على عقولهم.
2."عاملة ناصبة":"عَامِلَةٌ نَّاصِبَةٌ",عاملة أي مكلفة بمشاق الأعمال, وناصبة من نصب إذا تعب.
3."آنية":"تُسْقَى مِنْ عَيْنٍ آنِيَةٍ",آنية من أنَى إذا بلغ شدة الحرارة.
4."ضريع":" لَّيْسَ لَهُمْ طَعَامٌ إِلَّا مِن ضَرِيعٍ", الضريع هو نبت ذو شَوك كِبارٌ يقال له: الشِّبرِق عند رطبه وإذا يبس فهو الضريع.
5."يسمن":" لَا يُسْمِنُ وَلَا يُغْنِي مِن جُوعٍ",السِمن، بكسر السين وفتح الميم: وفرة اللحم والشحم للحيوان يقال: أسمنه الطعامُ، إذا عاد عليه بالسمن.
6."لاغية":"لَّا تَسْمَعُ فِيهَا لَاغِيَةً",لاغية مصدر بمعنى اللّغو مثل الكاذبة للكذب.واللغو الكلام الذي لا فائدة له، وهذا تنبيه على أن الجنة دار جد وحقيقة فلا كلام فيها إلا لفائدة لأن النفوس فيها تخلصت من النقائص كلها فلا يلذّ لها إلا الحقائق والسمو العقلي والخُلُقي، ولا ينطقون إلا ما يزيد النفوس تزكية.
7."نمارق":" وَنَمَارِقُ مَصْفُوفَةٌ",نمارق جمع نُمرقة وهي الوسادة التي يَتكىء عليها الجالس والمضطجع.
8."زرابي":"وَزَرَابِيُّ مَبْثُوثَةٌ",زرابي جمع زَرْبيَّة بفتح الزاي وسكون الراء وكسر الموحدة وتشديد الياء، وهي البساط أو الطُنفسة المنسوج من الصوف الملون الناعم يفرش في الأرض للزينة والجلوس عليه لأهل الترف واليسار.
والزربية نسبة إلى (أذربيجان) بلدٍ من بلاد فارس وبخَارى، فأصل زربية أذربية، حذفت همزتها للتخفيف لثقل الاسم لعجمته واتصال ياء النسب به، وذَالها مبدَلة عن الزاي في كلام العرب لأن اسم البلد في لسان الفرس أزربيجان بالزاي المعجمة بعدها راء مهملة وليس في الكلام الفارسي حرف الذال، وبلد (أذرْبيجان) مشهور بنعومة صوف أغنامه. واشتهر أيضاً بدقة صنع البُسُط والطنافس ورقّة خَمَلها


----------



## ابن سينا (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الفجر"​1."الشفع والوتر":" وَالشَّفْعِ وَالْوَتْرِ",الشفع هو الزوج من العدد وهو ضد الوتر,وهو مصدر من شفع يشفع وأصل الشفع في الناقة فيقال شفعت الناقة إذا عشرت وتبع الوليد وليدٌ اخر.
والوتر هو الفرد من العدد ويبدو أن أصل المعنى النقصان حيث يقال وتر فلانًا ماله إذا نقصه,وكأن الوتر ما نقص عن الشفع,كما :"لَنْ يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ". أي لن ينقصكم من جزائِها شيئًا.
2."يسر":" وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَسْرِ",يسر أي يسري بمعنى يمضي سائراً في الظلام.
3."حِجر":"هَلْ فِي ذَلِكَ قَسَمٌ لِّذِي حِجْرٍ",الحجرالعقل لأنه يَحجرُ صاحبه عن ارتكاب ما لا ينبغي، كما سمي عقلاً لأنه يعْقِل صاحبه عن التهافت كما يعقِل العِقال البعيرَ عن الضَّلال.
4."العماد":"إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ",العماد هو عُود غليظ طويلٌ يُقام عليه البيت يركز في الأرض تقام عليه أثواب الخيمة أو القبة ويسمى دَعامةً، وهو هنا مستعار للقوة تشبيهاً للقبيلة القوية بالبيت ذات العماد. وإرم اسمان لقبيلة عاد الأولى.
5."جابوا":"وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِ",جابوا من جاب يجوب جوبًا إذا قطع وخرق.ومغنى الآية أنهم قطعوا الصخر واتخذوه منازل.
6."الأوتاد":" وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ",الأوتاد جمع وتد وهو كل ما رز في الأرض أو الحائط من خشب.والمقصود هنا كما يبدو هي الأهرامات لأنها تبدو وأنها رزت في الأرض.ويمكن أن يكون على المجاز بمعنى القوة والثبات. 
7."تحاضون":"وَلَا تَحَاضُّونَ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ",تحاضون أصلها تتحاضون أي ي ولا يحض ويحث بعضكم بعضاً على إطعام المسكين.
8."لمّ":" وَتَأْكُلُونَ التُّرَاثَ أَكْلاً لَّمّاً",اللمّ هو الجمع من لمّ يلمّ لمّاً إذا جمع. ومنه قول النابغة:ولست بمستبق أخا لا تلمه=على شعث أي الرجال المهذب
والمراد به هنا الجمع بين الحلال والحرام وما يحمد وما لا يحمد .
9.جمّ":" وَتُحِبُّونَ الْمَالَ حُبّاً جَمّاً",الجمّ هو الكثير من جمّ الماء إذا كثر,ويقال بِئر جَموم أي كثيرة الماء.


----------



## ابن سينا (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

"سورة البلد"​1."حل":" وَأَنتَ حِلٌّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ",الحل اسم مستق من الحلّ وهو ضد المنع,أي العمل الذي لا يتبعك عليه أي عمل,يقال أنت حل من هذا " أي لا شيء عليك .
2."كبد":" لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنسَانَ فِي كَبَدٍ",الكبد هو العناء والتعب والمشقة,يقال كبد البردُ القوم إذا شق عليهم وضيق,ويبدو أنهم اشتقوا هذا المعنى من قولهم كبدهم البرد أي وصل البرد إلى أكبادهم العضوية لأن البرد لا يصل الكبد وهو الذي فيه معدن الحرارة والدم إلا إذا كان البرد شديدا فيشق عليهم ويضيق.
3."لبد":"يَقُولُ أَهْلَكْتُ مَالاً لُّبَداً",اللبد جمع لُبدة وهي ما تلبد من صوف أو شعر، أي تجمع والتصق بعضه كذا المال الذي يكون بعضه فوق بعض من كثرته ووفرته.
4."النجدين":"وَهَدَيْنَاهُ النَّجْدَين",النجدين مثنى نجد والنجد هو الطريق أو السبيل,وأصل النجد هو الأرض المرتفعة ارتفاعاً دون الجبال.
5."العقبة":" فَلَا اقْتَحَمَ الْعَقَبَةَ",العقبة مرقًى صعبٌ من الجبال والطريق في أعلاها وتجمع على عِقَاب.
6."فك رقبة":"فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ",الفك هو فك يفك إذا أخذ الشيء من يد من احتاز به,والرقبة كناية على الرق أي رقبة عبد,والمعنى تحرير عبد .
7."مسغبة":" أَوْ إِطْعَامٌ فِي يَوْمٍ ذِي مَسْغَبَةٍ",المسبغة مفعلة من سغب إذا جاع , فالمسبغة هي المجاعة.
8."متربة":" أَوْ مِسْكِيناً ذَا مَتْرَبَةٍ",ومتربة أيضًا مفعلة من ترب إذا نام على التراب أي لم يكن له ما يفترشه على الأرض، وهو في الأصل كناية عن العُروِّ من الثياب التي تحول بين الجسد والأرض عند الجلوس والاضطجاع وقريب منه قولهم في الدعاء: تَرِبت يمينك: وتربَت يداك.
9."مؤصدة":"عَلَيْهِمْ نَارٌ مُّؤْصَدَةٌ",مؤصدة اسم مفعول من أوصد الباب بالواو إذا أحكم إغلاقه وأطبقه.,والمعنى أن عليهم نار مغلقة محكمة مطبقة.


----------



## إسلام علي (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كيف حالك مهندسنا الحبيب ابن سينا
كل عام وأنت بخير
بارك الله فيكم
جزاك الله خيرا
لا حرمك الله الأجر


----------



## ابن سينا (7 يناير 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> كيف حالك مهندسنا الحبيب ابن سينا
> كل عام وأنت بخير
> بارك الله فيكم
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأهلاً بك أخي الحبيب المهندس إسلام علي,وجعل الله لك من وسمك خلاقًا...مسلمًا عليًا.
والحمد لله على عودتك ...ولك وحشة أخي الحبيب..فلا تطل الغيب...وإلا...::5:


----------



## إسلام علي (7 يناير 2010)

ابن سينا قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> وأهلاً بك أخي الحبيب المهندس إسلام علي,وجعل الله لك من وسمك خلاقًا...مسلمًا عليًا.
> والحمد لله على عودتك ...ولك وحشة أخي الحبيب..فلا تطل الغيب...وإلا...::5:


:5: الـحبيب مثل :2: الزبيب ههههههه
أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه 
ولا حرمنا الله من فوائدك
وسلامي ومودتي


----------



## ابن سينا (8 يناير 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> :5: الـحبيب مثل :2: الزبيب ههههههه
> أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه
> ولا حرمنا الله من فوائدك
> وسلامي ومودتي



السلام عليكم
أسعدك الله وأدخل السرور والفرح قلبك كما أضحكتني وأسعدتني بتعليقك الجميل.
حيّاك الله أخي الحبيب.


----------



## ابن سينا (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الليل"​1."شتى":" إِنَّ سَعْيَكُمْ لَشَتَّى",شتّى جمع شتيت على وزن فَعْلَى مثل قَتِيل وقَتْلى، مشتق من الشتِّ وهو التفرق الشديد يقال: شتَّ جمعُهم، إذا تفرقوا.
2."تردى":" وَمَا يُغْنِي عَنْهُ مَالُهُ إِذَا تَرَدَّى",تردّى من التردّي وهو السقوط من علوّ إلى سفل، يعني: لا يغني عنه ماله الذي بخل به شيئاً من عذاب النار.
3."تلظى":" فَأَنذَرْتُكُمْ نَاراً تَلَظَّى",تلظى أصلها تتظلى وهي من لظى إذا التهب من شدة الإشتعال, فيقال تلظت النار إذا التهبت واشتد اشتعالها.
"سورة الضحى"​1."سجى":" وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى",سجى هي في الأصل سجا يسجو الليل سَجْواً ، إذا امتد وطال مدة ظلامه مثل سجو المرء بالغطاء، إذا غطي به جميع جسده.
2.قلى":" مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى",قلى يقلي إذا كره وبغض بغضًا شديدًا,وفاعله قالي.
3."يتيم":" أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيماً فَآوَى",اليتيم هو من فقد أباهُ ولم يبلغ الحُلُم . فإن مات الأبوان فهولَطِيمٌ وإن ماتت أمُّهُ فهو عجيٌّ .
واليتيم من البهائِم الذي فقد أمَّهُ.
4."عائل":" وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلاً فَأَغْنَى",العائل الذي لا مال له، والفقر يسمى عَيْلَة.
5."تقهر":" فَأَمَّا الْيَتِيمَ فَلَا تَقْهَرْ",تقهر من قهر يقهر قهرًا إذا غلب وسيطر وأذل.
6."تنهر":" وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلَا تَنْهَر",تنهر من نهر ينهر نهرًا إذا زجر وصد ونهى بعنف وشدة.


----------



## ابن سينا (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة الشرح"​1."نشرح":"َألَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ",نشرح من شرح يشرح شرحًا إذا فصل أجزاء اللحم بعضِها عن بعض، ومنه الشريحة للقطعة من اللحم، والتشريح في الطب، ويطلق على انفعال النفس بالرضى بالحال المتلبس به.
2."أنقض":"الَّذِي أَنقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ",أنقض مزاد من نقض ينقض نقضًا إذا هدم الشيء أوالعظم كسره , يقال أنقض أصابعه إذا فرقعها أي يخرج لها صوت.
ويمكن أن يكون المعنى هنا أن الوزر أثقله حتى جعلهُ نقضًا أي مهزولاً أو أثقلهُ حتى سُمِع نقيضهُ أي صوتُهُ.
3."انصب":"فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانصَبْ",فانصب من النصب أي التعب أي فاتعب في عبادة أخرى شكراً لما عددنا عليك من النعم
4."ارغب":" وَإِلَى رَبِّكَ فَارْغَبْ",فارغب من الرغبة وهي طلب حصول ما هو محبوب ,وإن عُدّي بعلى جاء ضد حصول الرغبة أي الإعراض والصد.
"سورة التين"
1."طور": "وَطُورِ سِينِينَ", الطورالجبل بلغة النبَط وهم الكنعانيون، وعرف هذا الجبل بــــ { طور سينين } لوقوعه في صحراء «سينين»، و«سينين» لغة في سِين وهي صحراء بين مصر وبلاد فلسطين. وقيل: سينين اسم الأشجار بالنبطية أو بالحبشية، وقيل: معناه الحسن بلغة الحبشة.
2."البلد الأمين":" وَهَـٰذَا ٱلْبَلَدِ ٱلأَمِينِ",البلد الأمين المقصود بها مكة, سمي الأمين لأن من دخله كان آمناً، فالأمين فعيل بمعنى مُفعل مثل: «الداعي السمِيع» في بيت عمرو بن معديكرب، ويجوز أن يكون بمعنى مفعول على وجه الإِسناد المجازي، أي المأمون ساكنوه قال تعالى:" وآمنهم من خوف ".
3."تقويم":" لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنسَانَ فِيۤ أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ", التقويم جعل الشيء في قَوام ، أي عَدل وتسوية، وحسن التقويم أكمله وأليقه بنوع الإِنسان، أي أحسن تقويم له مما يناسب خلقه.
4."ممنون":" إِلاَّ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّٰلِحَٰتِ فَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ غَيْرُ مَمْنُونٍ",الممنون مَفْعول مَنّ عليه، ويجوز أن يكون مفعولاً من مَنَّ الحبلَ، إذا قطعه فهو منين، أي مقطوع أو موشك على التقطع.


----------



## ابن سينا (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة العلق"​1."علق":" خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ",العلق جمع علقة وهي قطعة صغيرة من الدم الجامد الغليظ الرطب_لم يجف بعد_,و سمي بذلك تشبيهاً لها بدودةٍ صغيرة تسمَّى علقة، وهي حمراء داكنة تكون في المياه الحلوة، تمتص الدم من الحيوان إذا علق خرطومها بجلده وقد تدخل إلى فم الدابة وخاصة الخيل والبغال فتعلق بلهاته ولا يُتفطن لها.
2."نسفع":"كَلَّا لَئِن لَّمْ يَنتَهِ لَنَسْفَعاً بِالنَّاصِيَةِ",نسفع من سفع يسفع سفعًا إذا لفح وغير اللون أو سوده, فيقال سفعت النار أو الشمس لفحته وغيرت لونه أو سودته,وقيل أن سفع تأتي بمعنى أخذ وجذب وقبض,قال الشاعر:
قَومٌ، إذا سَمِعُوا الصَّرِيخَ رأَيْتَهُم=مِنْ بَيْنِ مُلْجِمِ مُهْرِهِ، أَو سافِعِ
أي أخذ بناصيته.
3."الناصية":"كَلَّا لَئِن لَّمْ يَنتَهِ لَنَسْفَعاً بِالنَّاصِيَةِ",الناصية هي مقدم شعر الرأس, وهي كناية عن التمكن من الإنسان وجذبه وقبضه وإذلاله.وتجمع على نواصي.
4."ناديه":" فَلْيَدْعُ نَادِيَه",النادي هو المجلس وهو اسم المكان الذي يجتمع فيه القوم ,وهو مشتق من ندا القوم إذا اجتمعوا, والنَّدوة (بفتح النون) الجماعة، ويقال: نَادٍ ونَدِيّ، ولا يطلق هذا الاسمُ على المكان إلا إذا كان القوم مجتمعين فيه فإذا تفرقوا عنه فليس بنادٍ، ويقال النادي لمجلس القوم نهاراً، فأما مجلسهم في الليل فيسمى المسامر.
5."الزبانية":" سَنَدْعُ الزَّبَانِيَةَ",الزبانية جمع زباني بفتح الزاي أو جمع زِبْنيَة بكسر الزاي ، أو جمع زِبْنِيّ بكسر. وقيل: هو اسم جمع لا واحد له من لفظه مثل أبابيل وعَبَاديد. وهذا الاسم مشتق من الزبن وهو الدفع بشِدة يقال: ناقة زَبُون إذا كانت تركُل من يحلبُها، وحرب زبون يدفع بعضها بعضاً بتكرر القتال.
فالزبانية الذين يزبنون الناس، أي يدفعونهم بشدة. والمراد بهم ملائكة العذاب ويطلق الزبانية على أعوان الشُّرطة.


----------



## ابن سينا (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة القدر"​1."القدر":"إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ", القدر مصدر قدرت أقدر قدرا,ولغة تعني التقدير، وهو جعل الشيء على مساواة غيره من غير زيادة ولا نقصان،وسميت ليلة القدر لعدة وجوه منها: أنها ليلة تقدير الأمور والأحكام,وأنها ليلة العظمة والشرف من قولهم لفلان قدر عند فلان، أي منزلة وشرف،وأنها ليلة القدر لأنه نزل فيها كتاب ذو قدر، على لسان ملك ذي قدر، على أمة لها قدر.
2.الروح":"تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِم مِّن كُلِّ أَمْرٍ",الروح من الألفاظ المشتركة وهنا جاءت بمعنى جبريل عليه السلام.
"سورة البينة"​1."منفكين":"لَمْ يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِينَ مُنفَكِّينَ ",منفكون جمع منفك,وهو من الإنفكاك وهو مطاوع فكّ أي فصل وفرق ,واستغير هنا في معنى الإقلاع عن,أي أن المشركين والكفار لم يقلعوا عن كفرهم وإشراكهم.
2."البينة":" حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ",البينة صفة بمعنى اسم الفاعل أي المبين للحق أو هي الحجة المثبتة للمدعي.
3."حنفاء":" َمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ حُنَفَاء",حنفاء جمع حنيف وهو من حنف أي مال إلى الحق . وهو لقب للذي يؤمن بالله وحده دون شريك.
4."البرية":"فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ",البرية أصلها البريئة وهي فعيلة من برأ أي خلق,فالبرية هي الخليقة.


----------



## ابن سينا (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الزلزلة"​1."زلزلت":" إِذَا زُلْزِلَتِ ٱلأَرْضُ زِلْزَالَهَا", زلزلت اشتقت من الزّلل وهو زَلَق الرِّجلين، فلما عَنَوا شدة الزلل ضاعفوا الفعل للدلالة بالتضعيف على شدة الفعل كما قالوا: كَبْكَب ولَمْلَم ودَمْدَم.
2."أثقال":" وَأَخْرَجَتِ الْأَرْضُ أَثْقَالَهَا",أثقال جمع ثقل ,والثقل المتاع الثقيل، ويطلق على المتاع النفيس.
3."أشتات":" يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصْدُرُ النَّاسُ أَشْتَاتاً لِّيُرَوْا أَعْمَالَهُمْ",أشتات جمع شتّ ّ بفتح الشين وتشديد الفوقية وهو المتفرق، والمراد: يصدرون متفرقين جماعات كل إلى جهة بحسب أعمالهم وما عُيّن لهم من منازلهم.
4."مثقال":" فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْراً يَرَهُ",المثقال مفعال من الثقل,وهو ما يقدر به الوزن ويعرف به ثقل الأشياء.
5."ذرة":" وَمَن يَعْـمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرّاً يَرَهُ",الذرة في الأصل هي النملة الصغيرة في ابتداء حياتها,وسيقت للدلالة على الصغر المتناهي.


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الخير اخي


----------



## ابن سينا (10 يناير 2010)

خبير الاردن قال:


> جزاك الله الخير اخي



السلام عليكم
وجزاك الله خيرًا أخي خبير الأردن وبوركت.


----------



## ابن سينا (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة العاديات"​1."العاديات":" وَالْعَادِيَاتِ ضَبْحاً",العادبات جمع عادية وهو اسم فاعل من عدا يعدوإذا جرى بسرعة.
2."ضبح":" وَالْعَادِيَاتِ ضَبْحاً",الضبح اضطراب النفَس المتردد في الحنجرة دون أن يخرج من الفم وهو من أصوات الخيل والسباع. وعن عطاء: سمعت ابن عباس يصف الضبح أحْ أحْ.
3."الموريات":" فَالْمُورِيَاتِ قَدْحاً",الموريات جمع مورية وهي التي توري النار أي توقدها,والقدح هو الضرب والصك,والمقصود بها الخيل التي توري النار من صدم حوافرها للحجارة وتسمى تلك النار نار الحباحب لضعفها,وحباحب هذا رجل بخيل كان لا يوقد إلا ناراً ضعيفة مخافة الضيفان فضربوا بها المثل .
4."المغيرات":" فَالْمُغِيرَاتِ صُبْحاً",المغيرات اسم فاعل من أغار على العدو هجم عليه بغتة بخيل.وصبحًا أي وقت الصبح .
5."أثرن":" فَأَثَرْنَ بِهِ نَقْعاً",أثرن من الأثارة أي الإهاجة,والنقع هو الغبار
6.وسطن":" فَوَسَطْنَ بِهِ جَمْعاً",وسطن أي أصبح وسط القوم (الجمع).
7."كنود":" إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ",كنود مبالغة من كند ,وكند له معان كثيرة منها الكفر ومنها البخل ومنها العصيان, فكنود قد تكون بمعنى الكفور,أو الجحود أو البخيل.


----------



## ابن سينا (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة القارعة"​1."القارعة":"الْقَارِعَةُ{1} مَا الْقَارِعَةُ",القارعة اسم فاعل من قرع ,وقرع يقرع إذا دق وضرب بشدة,ثم سميت كل حادثة عظيمة بالقارعة على عادة العرب في قولهم: قرعت القوم قارعة، إذا نزل بهم أمر فظيع.,وأطلق على يوم القيامة لأنها تدق الأرض بالألهوال والنوازل,ولأنها حدث عظيم . 
2."الفراش":"يَوْمَ يَكُونُ النَّاسُ كَالْفَرَاشِ الْمَبْثُوثِ",الفراش فسر على أكثر من وجه منها أنه فرخ الجراد حين يخرُج من بيضه من الأرض يَركب بعضه بعضاو وقيل هو ما يطير من الحشرات ويتساقط على النار ليْلاً,والعبرة في هذا التعبير هي حالة الحيرة والإضطراب التي تصيب الناس يوم القارعة.
3."المبثوث":"َيوْمَ يَكُونُ النَّاسُ كَالْفَرَاشِ الْمَبْثُوثِ",المبثوث مفعول من بث يبث إذا فرق وانتشر.
4."المنفوش":"وَتَكُونُ الْجِبَالُ كَالْعِهْنِ الْمَنفُوشِ",العهن هو الصوف ,والمنفوش المفرق بعض أجزائه عن بعض ليغزل أو تُحشى به الحشايا.
5."هاوية":"فَأُمُّهُ هَاوِيَةٌ",الهاوية هو مكان السقوط وهو من هوى يهوي إذا سقط ووقع,و"أمه هاوية" كناية عن هلاك ذلك المرء,وذلك لأن أم الأنسان هي أول من تسقط وتفزع لهلاك ولدها, ووصفها بالهاوية دلالة على تأكيد هلاك الذي خفت موازينه.
6." ما هيه":"وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا هِيَهْ",هيه في الأصل هي وهو ضمير ويعود على "الهاوية", وألحقت الهاء بالضمير لأجل تخفيف اللفظ عند الوقف عليه.
"سورة التكاثر"​1."الهاكم":"أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ", الهاكم من اللهو وهو الإنشغال , وأصل اللهو الغفلة ثم شاع في كل شاغل وخصه العرف بالشاغل الذي يسر المرء وهو قريب من اللعب ولذا ورد بمعناه كثيراً.
2."التكاثر":" أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ",التكاثر تفاعل في الكثْر أي التباري في الإِكثار من شيء مرغوب في كثرته. فمنه تكاثر في الأموال ومنه تكاثر في العيال.
3.المقابر":" حَتَّى زُرْتُمُ الْمَقَابِر",المقابر جمع مقبرة وهي المكان الذي يقبر فيه الميت,وقبر تعني ستر وغطى الميت أي دفن.
4."النعيم":" ثُمَّ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَنِ النَّعِيمِ",نعيم من النعم وهو طيب العيش ورغدته, ويطلق ويراد به ما يلذّ لإِنسان مما ليس ملازماً له، فالصحة وسلامة الحواس وسلامة الإِدراك والنوم واليقظة ليست من النعيم بل هي نعم جمع نعمة. النعيم أخص من النعمة.


----------



## ابن سينا (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة العصر"​1."العصر":" والْعَصْرِ",العصر اختلف في المقصود به ومع هذا فالإختلافات لا تخرج عن أن المقصود هو الزمن,فمثلًا قيل أن العصر هو الوقتٍ ما بين آخر وقت الظهر وبين اصفرار الشمس فمبدؤه إذا صار ظل الجسم مثلَه بعد القَدْر الذي كان عليه عند زوال الشمس ويمتد إلى أن يصير ظلُّ الجسم مثلَيْ قدرِه بعد الظل الذي كان له عند زوال الشمس,وقيل العصر هوالفترة الزمنية من حياة البشر فيقال عصر الرومان وعصر الإسلام وغيره, وقيل العصر هي الصلاة الوسطى,وقيل هو اليوم وأطلق العرب على الليل والنهار"العصرين",فالملاحظ أنها كلها تدل على الزمن.وأما أصل اللفظة فيبدو لي أنه من قول العرب للجارية التي قاربت الحيض معصر فيقال : يقال: "أَعْصَرَت، كأَنها دخلت عصر شبابها",أي انعصر دم حيضها ونزول ماء تَرِيبَتِها للجماع,وحتى تصل الجارية هذه السن تكون قد قضت زمنًا معينًا.
2.خسر":" إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ",الخُسر هو نقيض الربح,وقيل هو الضلال والهلاك,وعلى أي الحالتين فالإنسان يخسر أو يضل ويهلك إذا كفر.
3."الصبر":" إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ",الصبر لغة يعني الحبس والمنع, فالمرء يحبس نفسه ويمنعها من تحصيل ما تشتهيه,ومن معاني الصبر نَصْب الإِنسان للقَتْل، فهو مَصْبُور. وصَبْرُ الإِنسان على القَتْل: نَصْبُه عليه. يقال: قَتَلَه صَبْراً، وقد صَبَره عليه وقد نَهَى رسول الله، ، أَنْ تُصْبَرَ الرُّوح.


----------



## ابن سينا (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الهمزة"​1."همزة":" وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ",همزة فعلة من همز يهمز إذا غمز أي عاب أحدٌ أحداً بالإِشارة بالعين أو بالشِّدق أو بالرأس بحضرته أو عند توليه، ويقال: هَامز وهمَّاز، وصيغة فُعلة يدل على تمكن الوصف من الموصوف وللمبالغة في كثرة القيام بالفعل.كما تقول العرب لكثير الضحك ضحكة, ولكثير اللعن لعنة.
وهمز تأتي أيضًا بمعنى دفع وضغط وكسر على الحقيقة,وفي هذه الآية استعارة وأصبحت حقيقة عرفية.
2."لمزة":" وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ",ولمزة أيضًا فعلة من لمز يلمز إذا طعن في الأعراض.
3."أخلده":أيَحْسَبُ أَنَّ مَالَهُ أَخْلَدَهُ", الخلود من خلد يخلد خلدًا وخلودًا إذا بقي وأدام المقام,ويمكن أن تكون بمعنى مكث مكثًا طويلًا, وأخلده (للتعدية) أي جعله خالدًا أي باقيًا مقيمًا دائمًا.
4.ينبذن":" كَلَّا لَيُنبَذَنَّ فِي الْحُطَمَةِ",ينبذن من نبذ ينبذ نبذًا إذا طرح وترك,
5."الحطمة": وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْحُطَمَةُ",الحطمة صفة بوزن فُعَلَة، مثل ما تقدم في الهُمزة، أي لينبذن في شيء يحطمه، أي يكسره ويدقه.
6."الأفئدة":" الَّتِي تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى الْأَفْئِدَةِ",الأفئدة جمع فؤاد وهو القلب,وهو من فأد يفأد الشيء إذا شواه,ويبدو أنها من الأستعارة حيث أن القلب هو محط الأوجاع والألام فتتشوى بلهيبها,واشتقت العرب منه فعل الإصابة بوجع في القلب فتقول:فَئِدَ فَأَداً: شكا فُؤَادَه وأَصابه داء في فؤَاده، فهو مَفؤُود.
7."عمد ممددة":" فِي عَمَدٍ مُّمَدَّدَةٍ",عمد جمع عامود وهو خشبة غليظة مستطيلة ,وممددة أي مجعولة طويلة جدّاً، وهو اسم مفعول من مدده، إذا بالغ في مده، أي الزيادة فيه.


----------



## ابن سينا (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الفيل"​1."تضليل":" أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ",أصل التضليل من ضل عنه إذا ضاع فاستعير هنا للإبطال ومنه قيل لامرىء القيس الضليل لأنه ضلل ملك أبيه وضيعه.
1."أبابيل":" وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْراً أَبَابِيلَ",أبابيل أي جماعات وقيل هي اسم جماعة لا واحد له مثل عبابيد(الفرق من الناس الذاهبون في كل وجه) وشماطيط (القطع المتفرقة),وقيل هي جمع إبّالة كما المثل العربي "ضغث على إباّلة" وهي الحزمة الكبيرة من الحطب. وعليه فوصف الطير بأبابيل على وجه التشبيه البليغ.وقيل هي جمع إبّوْل.
2."سجيل":" تَرْمِيهِم بِحِجَارَةٍ مِّن سِجِّيلٍ",سجيل قيل هي لفظة فارسية معربة أصلها "سَنْك" و"كِلْ" فسنك تعني حجر وكل تعني طين وجملتهما تعني الآجُر.
وقال الألوسي:" هو لفظ عربـي من السجل بالكسر وهو الدلو الكبيرة ومعنى كون الحجارة من الدلو أنها متتابعة كثيرة كالماء الذي يصب من الدلو ففيه استعارة مكنية وتخييلية وقيل من الإسجال بمعنى الإرسال والمعنى من مثل شيء مرسل".
3."عصف":" فَجَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ مَّأْكُولٍ",العصف جمع عصفة وهو ورق الزرع بعد أن تدوسه الدواب وتأكل أطرافه فتتركه ميتًا بعد أن كان أخضر يانعًا.


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومة


----------



## ابن سينا (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة قريش"​1."لإيلاف":" لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ",الإيلاف مصدر ألفت الشيء وآلفته من الإلف وهو كما قال الراغب اجتماع مع التئام وقال الهروي في «الغريبين» الإيلاف عهود بينهم وبين الملوك فكان هاشم يؤالف ملك الشام والمطلب كسرى وعبد شمس ونوفل يؤالفان ملك مصر والحبشة قال ومعنى يؤالف يعاهد ويصالح وفعله آلف على وزن فاعل ومصدره إلاف بغير ياء بزنة قبال أو ألف الثلاثي ككتب كتاباً ويكون الفعل منه أيضاً [آلف] على وزن أفعل مثل آمن ومصدره إيلاف كإيمان.
2."قريش":" لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ",قريش قبيلة الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وهي ولد النضر بن كنانة لظاهر ما روي " أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام سئل من قريش؟ فقال من ولد النضر وقيل ولد فهر بن مالك بن النضر",وقريش في الأصل تصغير قرش بفتح القاف اسم لدابة في البحر أقوى دوابه تأكل ولا تؤكل وتعلو ولا تعلى_سمك القرش كما نقول نحن اليوم_ كما قال ابن عباس لما سأله معاوية عن معناها.
ومنه قول الشاعر:
وقريش هي التي تسكن البحـ=ـر بها سميت قريش قريشا
تأكل الغث والسمين ولا تتـ=ـرك يوماً لذي جناحين ريشا
هكذا في البلاد حي قريش =يأكلون البلاد أكلاً كميشا
ولهم آخر الزمان نبـي=يكثر القتل فيهم والخموشا


----------



## ابن سينا (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الماعون"​1."يدع":" فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيمَ",يدعّ من دعّ إذا دفع بقوة وشدة.
2.يتيم":" فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيمَ",يتيم من اليتم وهو الأنفراد فالذي يفقد أباه كمن ينفرد أو يبقى فردًا أي وحيدًا,وقيل أصل اليتم الغفلة وسمي اليتيم يتيمًا لأنه يُتَغافَلُ عن بَرِّه. وقال أَبو عمرو: اليُتْم الإِبطاء، ومنه أُخذ اليَتيم لأَن البِرَّ يُبْطِئ عنه. وقيل اليُتْمُ في الناس من قِبَل الأَب، وفي البهائم من قِبَل الأُم، ولا يقال لمن فَقَد الأُمَّ من الناس يَتيمٌ،وإذا فقد أبويه فهو لطيم وأما إن فقد أمه فهو عجيّ.وإذا بلغ سقط عنه اسم اليتيم حقيقة.
3."ساهون":" الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَن صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ",ساهون جمع ساهٍ وهو الذي يسهو وينسى عن صلاته قاصدأ متغافلًا غير مكترث,ولا علاقة للسهو في الصلاة بهذه الآية.
4."يراؤون":" الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاؤُونَ",يراؤون من الرياء وأصل الفعل على وزن مفاعلة ولم يسمع منه فعل مجرد لأنه يلازمه تكرير الإِراءة.
5."الماعون":" وَيَمْنَعُونَ الْمَاعُونَ",الماعون يطلق على الإِعانة بالمال، فالمعنى: يمنعون فضلهم أو يمنعون الصدقة على الفقراء. فقد كانت الصدقة واجبة في صدر الإِسلام بغير تعيين قبل مشروعية الزكاة.
وقال سعيد بن المسيب وابن شهاب: الماعون: المال بلسان قريش.


----------



## ابن سينا (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الكوثر"​1."الكوثر":" إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ", كوثر هو فوعل من الكثرة وهذه الصفة تدل على الكثرة والمبالغة في الكثرة حتى أن الزمخشري فسرها بالمفرط في الكثرة,وعلى سياقها قيل جوهر للشجاع المفرط الشجاعة_أي الذي يجاهر عدوه بشجاعته_ وأيضًا صومعة من أصمع وهو دقيق الأعضاء لأن الصومعة دقيقة لأن طولها أفرط من غلظها.وقيل المقصود بالكوثر نهر الجنة.
2."انحر":"فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ",انحر أمر من الفعل نحر,وأصل النحر هو الصدر ويجمع على نحور,أو هو أبرز ما في الشيء كماتقول العرب "نحر النهار أي أوله وأبرزه,واشتق فعل نحر بمعنى طَعَنه في مَنْحَرِه حيث يبدو الحُلقوم من أَعلى الصدْر,والتفاعل منه التناحر أي المشادة بين اثنين أو أكثر حتى كاد بعضهم يَنْحَر بعضاً من شِدّة حِرْصِهم.والمقصود هنا ذبح الضحية.
3.شانئك":" إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الْأَبْتَرُ",شانئ أسم فاعل من شنأ الشيء يشنأ إذا أبغضه,فشانئك أي مبغضك,
4."الأبتر":" إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الْأَبْتَرُ",الأبتر من بتر يبتر إذا قطع فهو أبتر أي مقطوع, والأبتر يطلق في الحقيقة على المقطوع ذَنبه من الدواب ويستعار لمن نقص منه ما هو من الخير في نظر الناس تشبيهاً بالدَّابة المقطوع ذَنَبها تشبيه معقول بمحسوس كما في الحديث: " كل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه باسم الله فهو أبتر ",والمقصود هنا المقطوع الأثر أو الذكر بعد الموت حيث أن العرب تقول لمن لا عقب له من ولد أبتر.


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك مهندس سليم


----------



## ابن سينا (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الكافرون"​1."الكافرون": قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ",الكافرون جمع كافر وهو فاعل من كفر يكفر, وأصل الكفر لغة التغطية كما يقال للزارع كافرًا لأنه يغطي النبتة في الأرض, وكذلك الكافر بمعنى الجاحد لله وهو نقيض المؤمن لأنه يغطي قلبه بالكفر.
2."أعبد":" لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ",أعبد من العبادة ولغة تعني الخضوع والتذلل وكذلك الإنسان مع الله يخضع ويتذلل له عز وجل.
3."دين":"لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ",دين من معانيه لغة الطاعة وأيضًا العادة.وهنا المقصود به العقيدة والملة، وهو معلومات وعقائد يعتقدها المرء فتجري أعماله على مقتضاها، فلذلك سمي دِيناً لأن من معاني الدين أيضًا المعاملة والجزاء.


----------



## ابن سينا (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
"سورة النصر"​1."نصر":"إِذَا جَاء نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ",النصر لغة الإعانة فنقول أنصر أخاك أي أعنه.
2."أفواج":" وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَاجاً",افواج جمع فوج وهو الجماعة الكثيرة،وهو مثل فيّج وأصله من فاج يفوج إذا انتشر في الأرض.
3."تواب":" فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّاباً",تواب فعّال من التوبة وهو الذي يقبل التوبة أو الذي يتوب على عبده وهو الله.
"سورة المسد"​1."تبت":" تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ",تَبَّتْ يَداه تَبّاً وتَباباً أي خسرتا, والتب هو الخسار, والتباب هو الخسران والهلاك.
2."جيد":" فِي جِيدِهَا حَبْلٌ مِّن مَّسَدٍ",الجيد هو العُنق، وغلَب في الاستعمال على عنق المرأة وعلى محل القلادة منه فَقَلّ أن يذكر العُنق في وصف النساء في الشعر العربي إلا إذا كان عُنُقاً موصوفاً بالحسن وقد جمعهما امرؤ القيس في قوله:
وجيدٍ كجِيد الرِئم ليس بفاحش = إذا هي نَصَّتْه ولا بمُعَطَّل
3."مسد":" فِي جِيدِهَا حَبْلٌ مِّن مَّسَدٍ", المسد هوما مسد أي فتل من الحبال فتلاً شديداً من ليف المقل أو غير ذلك,وقيل هو ليف من ليف اليمن شديد.


----------



## ابن سينا (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
"سورة الفلق"​1."الفلق":" قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ",الفلق هو أيضًا فعل بمعنى مفعول من فلق إذا انشق, واستعير هنا لظهور الصبح بعد ظلمة الليل،وكأن النهار يشق الظلمة.
2."غاسق":" وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ", غاسق فاعل من غسق الليل يغسق إذا أظلم.
3."وقب":" وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ", وقب دخل وتغلغل في الشيء، ومنه الوَقْبة: اسم النقرة في الصخرة يجتمع فيها الماء، ووقبت الشمس غابت.
4."النفاثات":" وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ",النفاثات جمع نفاثة وهي الساحرة التي تنفث في عقد تعقدها,والنفث هو نفخ مع تحريك اللسان دون إخراج ريق,وإن أخرج فهو تفل.
5."حسد":" وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ",حسد يحسد إذا تمنى زوال النعمة عن المحسود أو أن تتحول من المحسود للحاسد., وقيل في أصل اللفظة أنها القراد, ومنه أُخذ الحسد يقشر القلب كما تقشر القراد الجلد فتمتص دمه.
"سورة الناس"​1."الوسواس":" مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ",الوسواس اسم فاعل من الوسوسة وهي الكلام الخفي , والوسواس عند الزمخشري اسم مصدر بمعنى الوسوسة والمصدر بالكسر وهو صوت الحلي والهمس الخفي ثم استعمل في الخطرة الردية وأريد به هٰهنا الشيطان سمي بفعله مبالغة كأنه نفس الوسوسة أو الكلام على حذف مضاف أي ذي الوسواس.
2."الخناس":" مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ",الخنّاس الشديد الخنْس والكثيرُه. والمراد أنه صار عادة له. والخنس والخنوس: الاختفاء. والشيطان يلقب بــــ { الخناس } لأنه يتصل بعقل الإِنسان وعزمه من غير شعور منه فكأنَّه خنس فيه
3.""الجنة":" مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ",الجنة اسم جمع جني بياء النسب إلى نوع الجن، فالجني الواحد من نوع الجن كما يقال: إنسيّ للواحد من الإِنس.
تــــــــــــــــــــــــــم والحــــــــــــــــــــمد للــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
الكاتب:ســــليم اســــحق الحشـــــيم​المصادر والمراجع:
1. . تفسير مفاتيح الغيب ، التفسير الكبير/ للإمام الرازي 
2. تفسير القرآن/ الفيروز آبادي
3. تفسير روح المعاني/ الالوسي
4. تفسير التحرير والتنوير/ ابن عاشور 
5.المعاجم العربية:
1.لسان العرب/ابن منظور محمد بن مُكرَّم 
2.تاج العروس /مرتضى الزبيدي 
3.مختار الصحاح/محمد بن أبي بكر الرازي


----------



## ابن سينا (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
على هذا الرابط يمكنكم تحميل كتاب" ألفاظ القرآن النادرة":
http://www.4shared.com/file/202607760/7517f318/___online.html


----------

